# Cosa prova per la moglie il mio amante?



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ciao a tutti,
Mi presento sono Ginevra (nome inventato), ho 37 anni come il mio amante che chiamerò Marco. Ho conosciuto Marco durante una crisi sentimentale e mi sono subito buttata nella nuova storia con lui. Quando l'ho conosciuto avevo appena rotto con il mio ex con cui ho convissuto 10 anni ma che non amavo più da diversi anni e alla fine quando lui insisteva per mettere su famiglia non me la sono sentita. Desidero dei figli ma non sono riuscita a farli con un uomo che non amavo piu. È stato un momento di grande solitudine e dolore e l'inaspettato arrivo di Marco mi.ha ridato il sorriso. Lui anche è fidanzato da,parecchi anni, 7/8 mi pare e convive da uno (quando ci siamo messi insieme abitava con lei da pochissimi mesi). La nostra storia è stata da subito intensa. Voglia reciproca di vedersi, cene, tenerezza e anche progetti futuri da parte sua nel senso che non mi ha mai detto che avrebbe lasciato la sua donna per me o che voleva una vita con me, questo mai, semmai mi parlava di cose future che avrebbe fatto tipo diceva: carino questo o quel posto di vacanza...poi ti ci porto...oppure gli dicevo che mi.piaceva qualcosa e lui subito rispondeva poi la facciamo insieme etc. Mi parlava di tutto di se, della sua famiglia, amici, hobby, lavoro etc tranne della,sua compagna. Quando accennavo io il discorso lui subito entrava a disagio e cambiava discorso o si ammutoliva. Io pensavo si trattasse di senso di colpa perché stava con me ma adesso dopo quello che sto per dirvi non lo so più. Come dicevo con me non solo faceva sesso ma abbiamo instaurato una vera e propria storia parallela fatta anche di tenerezza, uscite, confidenza tanto che più che una storia tra amanti sembrava proprio una nuova storia a tutti gli effetti. Io non ho mai preteso da lui che la lasciasse anche perché avendo io chiuso da poco una storia di 10 anni so che sono cose che non si decidono senza sofferenza e in fretta e gli lasciavo il suo spazio. Con lui mi sentivo felice e non mi ha mai fatto.mancare attenzioni. Immaginavo che lui avesse una storia stanca come l'avevo io fatta di abitudine, sicurezza ma poco vero amore e per questo avesse instaurato una storia parallela con me. Immaginavo che l'avrebbe lasciata da solo se lo desiderava. Una sera mentre eravamo insieme lui si è sentito male. Ha mangiato al ristorante qualcosa di avariato probabilmente e quando mi ha accompagnata a casa ha iniziato a vomitare e sudava freddo. L'ho fatto stendere sul letto ed è rimasto lì oltre un'ora fino ad addormentarsi ben oltre l'orario in cui doveva rientrare dalla moglie dalla cena di "lavoro". Lei ha iniziato a mandargli messaggi e io ho aperto la chat di wapp per rispondere al suo posto visto che lui era ancora stravolto e stava dormendo.  Le ho scritto che un collega si era sentito male e che lo aveva accompagnato in ospedale e che appena possibile sarebbe rientrato. Se non che mossa dalla curiosità ho guardato i loro vecchi messaggi e sono rimasta sconvolta. Non solo sentiva la moglie molto più di quanto non sentisse me e fin qui ok,la cosa,assurda è che non.erano affatto in crisi. In pratica ho visto che si sentono tutti i giorni molte volte al giorno sia con chiamate che con messaggi (chiamate anche di 20 minuti a volta quindi non semplice chiamata di routine ma chiamate di 20 minuti indicano che hanno molto da dirsi) e poi messaggi wapp: si raccontano la giornata, si dicono che si amano, parlano anche di quando a breve avranno un bambino e poi progetti di vacanze, battute simpatiche, romanticismo insomma tutto fa pensare leggere quei messaggi fuorché che lui abbia un'amante fissa,da,6 mesi. Quello che ho visto è che non solo lui non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciarla e che lei è la,sua migliore amica ma anche e qui non so cosa pensare anche una donna che lui ama ricambiato e per la quale prova dopo 7 anni ancora attrazione. Io da quel giorno mi sono molto raffreddata perché mi sento molto confusa. Ma cosa sono io per lui? Cosa cerca da me se ha un rapporto così completo da sua moglie? Ho sempre pensato che l'amante arrivasse nelle storie stanche, in crisi, in quei matrimoni dove ci si fa l'amante per sopportare meglio la moglie e non doverla lasciare. Qualcuno si trova in una situazione come la mia? Mi aiutate a capire perché un uomo così attaccato alla moglie e "preso" da lei deve farsi un'amante non solo per il sesso...perché potrei capire la voglia magari di trasgressione...no lui con me ha instaurato un vero e proprio rapporto di coppia. Cosa significa tutto questo? Help.


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2019)

tu sei evidentemente brava a letto ed a lui piace alternare il primo al secondo.

già il fatto che tirasse su il muro quando provavi a tirare nei vostri discorsi in ballo la moglie, doveva farti già capire che siete 2 compartimenti stagni.

e che lui non ha intenzione di modificare la sua situazione.

quindi ora la palla sta nel tuo campo.   o gli dici che di fare la ruota di scorta non hai più voglia e lo saluti, oppure accetti la situazione e ti godi quello che ti da in tutti i sensi, senza più credere alle sue parole più di tanto.


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu sei evidentemente brava a letto ed a lui piace alternare il primo al secondo.
> 
> già il fatto che tirasse su il muro quando provavi a tirare nei vostri discorsi in ballo la moglie, doveva farti già capire che siete 2 compartimenti stagni.
> 
> ...


Ciao, io non pretendo nulla da lui. So bene che ci tiene separate. Ma la mia domanda era un'altra. Perché uno.che non è in crisi con la moglie e che anzi con lei parla tantissimo,ne è attratto e lei anche da lui cerca un'amante?


----------



## spleen (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ... Ho sempre pensato che l'amante arrivasse nelle storie stanche, in crisi, in quei matrimoni dove ci si fa l'amante per sopportare meglio la moglie e non doverla lasciare. Qualcuno si trova in una situazione come la mia? Mi aiutate a capire perché un uomo così attaccato alla moglie e "preso" da lei deve farsi un'amante non solo per il sesso...perché potrei capire la voglia magari di trasgressione...no lui con me ha instaurato un vero e proprio rapporto di coppia. Cosa significa tutto questo? Help.


  E' questo l'errore. Che per avere una altro rapporto o una amante ci debba per forza essere una crisi nel rapporto ufficiale.


----------



## ipazia (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ciao, benvenuta 

Cosa significa che ha instaurato un rapporto di coppia con te?
Da quel che descrivi è stato semplicemente rispettoso del vostro spazio e capace di viverselo pienamente. 
Compreso l'ideazione di cosa fare o non fare insieme. 

Anche nelle relazioni fra amanti si è coppia. 
Ma lo si è nel tempo determinato del desiderio di esserlo. 

Poi ognuno ritorna alla sua vita. 

E nella vita si porta avanti ciò che si ritiene importante. 
Compresa la relazione principale. 

Pensi davvero che chi p stufo di una relazione tradisca? 
Chi è stufo di una relazione la tronca. 

Chi tradisce fondamentalmente aggiunge qualcosa a qualcos'altro che già c'è e che non vuol perdere. 
Se volesse perdere, non tradirebbe. Si esporrebbe. 

A te la scelta. 

Sei l'amante. 
Sei in una bolla, di desiderio, passione, confidenze, vicinanza. 
E' una bolla a tempo determinato. Inizia e finisce nello spazio di ogni incontro. 
E potrebbe benissimo essere che da un giorno all'altro lui decida di chiudere senza doverti ulteriori spiegazioni se non un semplice "non desidero più proseguire". 

Ragiona su quel che vuoi tu.
Lui sa cosa vuole. 

Una amante. 

Tu?


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ciao, io non pretendo nulla da lui. So bene che ci tiene separate. Ma la mia domanda era un'altra. Perché uno.che non è in crisi con la moglie e che anzi con lei parla tantissimo,ne è attratto e lei anche da lui cerca un'amante?


  la risposta alla tua domanda è nella ptima riga che ti ho scritto.   tu sei brava a letto e lui ama alternare le pietanze.  tu invece cerchi una risposta ad una domanda che lui non si è posto.    ti ha conosciuta, gli sei piaciuta, lo fai godere, sai stare al tuo posto senza stressarlo e lui rientra nella categoria maschile di quelli che stanno comodi col piede nelle 2 scarpe.  insomma lui ha chiara la situazione, sa cosa vuole da te e con te.   sta a te decidere se ora che sai che con la moglie va tutto bene, ci stai a tua volta comoda, in questa situazione.


----------



## Lostris (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ciao, io non pretendo nulla da lui. So bene che ci tiene separate. Ma la mia domanda era un'altra. Perché uno.che non è in crisi con la moglie e che anzi con lei parla tantissimo,ne è attratto e lei anche da lui cerca un'amante?


L'errore di fondo è pensare che si tradisca solo quando la coppia è in crisi, che probabilmente discende dal pensare che gli altri abbiano lo stesso nostro approccio relazionale.

Immagino che tu senti che tradiresti solo in quella circostanza e applichi il tuo metro.
Quindi ti sei costruita mentalmente l'idea che la sua storia fosse in crisi e che in te trovasse qualcosa che non aveva dal rapporto ufficiale.

Invece doppia delusione... lui non ha il tuo stesso approccio alle relazioni, e quello che gli dai non è così "unico" (anche se, a quanto racconti, di base non ti ha mentito).
Sicuramente speciale, ma a casa sta bene.. anzi benissimo.

A me non è capitato di tradire senza sentire delle mancanze, quindi nella tua situazione può essere che avrei pensato la stessa cosa. 
Qui però ci sono esperienze di questo tipo, e altri ti potranno dare più risposte.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ciao, io non pretendo nulla da lui. So bene che ci tiene separate. Ma la mia domanda era un'altra. Perché uno.che non è in crisi con la moglie e che anzi con lei parla tantissimo,ne è attratto e lei anche da lui cerca un'amante?


Magari non cercava un'amante. "Semplicemnte" ti ha incontrata, gli piaci e non ha voluto dire di no


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Già “bel posto, un giorno TI PORTO “ mi avrebbe fatto scappare.
Io sono una che cerca il complicato in tutto.
Per me ha un rapporto talmente importante che ha paura di diventi totalizzante e cerca uno spazio in cui sentirsi padrone.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta
> 
> Cosa significa che ha instaurato un rapporto di coppia con te?
> Da quel che descrivi è stato semplicemente rispettoso del vostro spazio e capace di viverselo pienamente.
> ...


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> L'errore di fondo è pensare che si tradisca solo quando la coppia è in crisi, che probabilmente discende dal pensare che gli altri abbiano lo stesso nostro approccio relazionale.
> 
> Immagino che tu senti che tradiresti solo in quella circostanza e applichi il tuo metro.
> Quindi ti sei costruita mentalmente l'idea che la sua storia fosse in crisi e che in te trovasse qualcosa che non aveva dal rapporto ufficiale.
> ...


Uff quoto anche te


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Già “bel posto, un giorno TI PORTO “ mi avrebbe fatto scappare.*
> Io sono una che cerca il complicato in tutto.
> Per me ha un rapporto talmente importante che ha paura di diventi totalizzante e cerca uno spazio in cui sentirsi padrone.


Perchè? E' il "ti porto" che ti da fastidio?


----------



## Lostris (14 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Già “bel posto, un giorno TI PORTO “ mi avrebbe fatto scappare*.
> Io sono una che cerca il complicato in tutto.
> Per me ha un rapporto talmente importante che ha paura di diventi totalizzante e cerca uno spazio in cui sentirsi padrone.


Esagerata!!:rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (14 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè? E' il "ti porto" che ti da fastidio?


Sarà che esprime un sottofondo di dominanza e prevaricazione :nuke:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sarà che esprime un sottofondo di dominanza e prevaricazione :nuke:


Infatti chiedevo se il fastidio era per il "ti porto" o per l'idea di vedere un posto con l'amante


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè? E' il "ti porto" che ti da fastidio?


Sì.
”Se ti va, ci andiamo “ è tutta un’altra cosa.
E il “ti porto” mi sembra poi coerente con il resto.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Esagerata!!:rotfl:





Lostris ha detto:


> Sarà che esprime un sottofondo di dominanza e prevaricazione :nuke:


Non dominanza di lei, né tantomeno prevaricazione.
Ma il bisogno di lui di sentirsi quello che è il capo. Cosa difficile in una vera relazione dove alla moglie non si dice “ti metto incinta “ o “ti prendo la casa” ma si condividono le scelte e le responsabilità.


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

*Ok che lui*

Abbia ben chiaro di volere moglie e amante e che la moglie sua il suo punto fermo non ci piove.
A me sta benissimo fare l'amante. L'ho conosciuto e sapevo che era impegnato perché qualcuno gli fece una battuta sulla cucina della sua compagna e lui aveva risposto tranquillo e senza imbarazzo.
Ma insisto e approfondisco. Ammesso che per me per come io vivo i rapporti, tradirei solo in un momento di crisi e disinnamoramento dal mio uomo chiedo qui visto che credo che per le esperienze di amanti nessuno di voi possa rispondermi meglio: perché un uomo che INDUBBIAMENTE sta bene con la moglie sotto tutti i punti di vista, la vuole tradire? La confusione a me precisamente arriva da una cosa precisa.e lo dico senza moralismi, come puoi stare cosi bene e in confidenza con una donna, desiderare da lei dei figli, avere voglia di lei perché dopo anni ancora ti eccita e avere lo spazio.mentale di mandare messaggi a un'altra? Mentire alla rua migliore amica e conpagna per andare a cena con.una che per te UNDUBBIAMEBTE è meno importante? A parte il pericolo sempre presente di essere scoperto e quindi di deludere e far soffrire tua moglie, come pioi avere energie mentali da sottrarre a ciò che per te è prioritario e dedicarlo a qualcosa che comunque non ti.porterà da nessuna parte? Lui addirittura si era spunto a parlarmi di cose da fare di lì a un anno e quindi nella,sua testa il rapporto con me era qualcosa che dava per scontato sarebbe proseguito nel lungo periodo. Una,ragazza qui ha detto che forse lui era spaventato dal rapporto fin troppo bello e importante con ka moglie da cercare un'amante per paura di un rapporto totalizzante. Sono d'accirdo perché guarda caso lui ha cercato me pochi mesi dopo aver messo su casa con lei, quindi nuove responsabilità, vedere lei non più come fidanzata ma come moglie e sua nuova famiglia. Possibile ma credo che a 37 anni e dopo molti anni di rapporto le prove di intimità e di vita,affrontate insieme siano state tante...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Abbia ben chiaro di volere moglie e amante e che la moglie sua il suo punto fermo non ci piove.
> A me sta benissimo fare l'amante. L'ho conosciuto e sapevo che era impegnato perché qualcuno gli fece una battuta sulla cucina della sua compagna e lui aveva risposto tranquillo e senza imbarazzo.
> Ma insisto e approfondisco. Ammesso che per me per come io vivo i rapporti, tradirei solo in un momento di crisi e disinnamoramento dal mio uomo chiedo qui visto che credo che per le esperienze di amanti nessuno di voi possa rispondermi meglio: perché un uomo che INDUBBIAMENTE sta bene con la moglie sotto tutti i punti di vista, la vuole tradire? La confusione a me precisamente arriva da una cosa precisa.e lo dico senza moralismi, come puoi stare cosi bene e in confidenza con una donna, desiderare da lei dei figli, avere voglia di lei perché dopo anni ancora ti eccita e avere lo spazio.mentale di mandare messaggi a un'altra? Mentire alla rua migliore amica e conpagna per andare a cena con.una che per te UNDUBBIAMEBTE è meno importante? A parte il pericolo sempre presente di essere scoperto e quindi di deludere e far soffrire tua moglie, come pioi avere energie mentali da sottrarre a ciò che per te è prioritario e dedicarlo a qualcosa che comunque non ti.porterà da nessuna parte? Lui addirittura si era spunto a parlarmi di cose da fare di lì a un anno e quindi nella,sua testa il rapporto con me era qualcosa che dava per scontato sarebbe proseguito nel lungo periodo. Una,ragazza qui ha detto che forse lui era spaventato dal rapporto fin troppo bello e importante con ka moglie da cercare un'amante per paura di un rapporto totalizzante. Sono d'accirdo perché guarda caso lui ha cercato me pochi mesi dopo aver messo su casa con lei, quindi nuove responsabilità, vedere lei non più come fidanzata ma come moglie e sua nuova famiglia. Possibile ma credo che a 37 anni e dopo molti anni di rapporto le prove di intimità e di vita,affrontate insieme siano state tante...


E' difficile capire come faccia
A me è successo. Stavo benissimo con mio marito, mai pensato di tradirlo e poi invece ho conosciuto qualcuno a cui non ho voluto dire no
Un gesto egoistico, una lunga relazione. Compartimenti stagni. E a casa stavo benissimo. 
Penso che se non si prova sia inspiegabile


----------



## ipazia (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Abbia ben chiaro di volere moglie e amante e che la moglie sua il suo punto fermo non ci piove.
> A me sta benissimo fare l'amante. L'ho conosciuto e sapevo che era impegnato perché qualcuno gli fece una battuta sulla cucina della sua compagna e lui aveva risposto tranquillo e senza imbarazzo.
> Ma insisto e approfondisco. Ammesso che per me per come io vivo i rapporti, tradirei solo in un momento di crisi e disinnamoramento dal mio uomo chiedo qui visto che credo che per le esperienze di amanti nessuno di voi possa rispondermi meglio: perché un uomo che INDUBBIAMENTE sta bene con la moglie sotto tutti i punti di vista, la vuole tradire? La confusione a me precisamente arriva da una cosa precisa.e lo dico senza moralismi, come puoi stare cosi bene e in confidenza con una donna, desiderare da lei dei figli, avere voglia di lei perché dopo anni ancora ti eccita e avere lo spazio.mentale di mandare messaggi a un'altra? Mentire alla rua migliore amica e conpagna per andare a cena con.una che per te UNDUBBIAMEBTE è meno importante? A parte il pericolo sempre presente di essere scoperto e quindi di deludere e far soffrire tua moglie, come pioi avere energie mentali da sottrarre a ciò che per te è prioritario e dedicarlo a qualcosa che comunque non ti.porterà da nessuna parte? Lui addirittura si era spunto a parlarmi di cose da fare di lì a un anno e quindi nella,sua testa il rapporto con me era qualcosa che dava per scontato sarebbe proseguito nel lungo periodo. Una,ragazza qui ha detto che forse lui era spaventato dal rapporto fin troppo bello e importante con ka moglie da cercare un'amante per paura di un rapporto totalizzante. Sono d'accirdo perché guarda caso lui ha cercato me pochi mesi dopo aver messo su casa con lei, quindi nuove responsabilità, vedere lei non più come fidanzata ma come moglie e sua nuova famiglia. Possibile ma credo che a 37 anni e dopo molti anni di rapporto le prove di intimità e di vita,affrontate insieme siano state tante...


Partendo dal presupposto che le reali motivazioni le possa sapere lui e soltanto lui, e forse neanche lui del tutto. 
E che qualunque spiegazione parla non tanto di lui, ma di chi sta tentando di spiegare un comportamento altrui immedesimandocisi dentro e quindi traducendoselo secondo i propri schemi e le proprie conoscenze. 

A te, a cosa serve capire lui esattamente?


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Abbia ben chiaro di volere moglie e amante e che la moglie sua il suo punto fermo non ci piove.
> A me sta benissimo fare l'amante. L'ho conosciuto e sapevo che era impegnato perché qualcuno gli fece una battuta sulla cucina della sua compagna e lui aveva risposto tranquillo e senza imbarazzo.
> Ma insisto e approfondisco. Ammesso che per me per come io vivo i rapporti, tradirei solo in un momento di crisi e disinnamoramento dal mio uomo chiedo qui visto che credo che per le esperienze di amanti nessuno di voi possa rispondermi meglio: perché un uomo che INDUBBIAMENTE sta bene con la moglie sotto tutti i punti di vista, la vuole tradire? La confusione a me precisamente arriva da una cosa precisa.e lo dico senza moralismi, come puoi stare cosi bene e in confidenza con una donna, desiderare da lei dei figli, avere voglia di lei perché dopo anni ancora ti eccita e avere lo spazio.mentale di mandare messaggi a un'altra? Mentire alla rua migliore amica e conpagna per andare a cena con.una che per te UNDUBBIAMEBTE è meno importante? A parte il pericolo sempre presente di essere scoperto e quindi di deludere e far soffrire tua moglie, come pioi avere energie mentali da sottrarre a ciò che per te è prioritario e dedicarlo a qualcosa che comunque non ti.porterà da nessuna parte? Lui addirittura si era spunto a parlarmi di cose da fare di lì a un anno e quindi nella,sua testa il rapporto con me era qualcosa che dava per scontato sarebbe proseguito nel lungo periodo. Una,ragazza qui ha detto che forse lui era spaventato dal rapporto fin troppo bello e importante con ka moglie da cercare un'amante per paura di un rapporto totalizzante. Sono d'accirdo perché guarda caso lui ha cercato me pochi mesi dopo aver messo su casa con lei, quindi nuove responsabilità, vedere lei non più come fidanzata ma come moglie e sua nuova famiglia. Possibile ma credo che a 37 anni e dopo molti anni di rapporto le prove di intimità e di vita,affrontate insieme siano state tante...


ok luilì ha la sindrome da Peter Pan e messo di fronte alle responsabilità della vita, s'è cercato uno spazio in cui credersi ancora lo scapolone seduttore e seducente e ha trovato te, che gli tieni il gioco.

e se a te sta benissimo fare l'amante, dov'è il problema?

tanto se tu ti vedi come traditrice solo in un momento di crisi/fine di una relazione, non potrai mai capacitarti di come qualcuno possa stare bene con la propria moglie e la propria vita ed al contempo avere l'amante.

semmai, chiediti che cosa hai tu da un rapporto di lungo periodo e col rischio non escludibile che vi possano beccare prima o poi.

va bene anche rispondere che lui a letto è Dio.   sarebbe una motivazione molto più sensata e sincera di tante altre supercazzole.
 [MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION] sei d'accordo?


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che le reali motivazioni le possa sapere lui e soltanto lui, e forse neanche lui del tutto.
> E che qualunque spiegazione parla non tanto di lui, ma di chi sta tentando di spiegare un comportamento altrui immedesimandocisi dentro e quindi traducendoselo secondo i propri schemi e le proprie conoscenze.
> 
> A te, a cosa serve capire lui esattamente?


Ciao, a me interessa capire lui per conoscerlo meglio, il nostro rapporto seppur raffreddato da,parte mia,sta proseguendo. Cioè forse ho in testa uno stereotipo dell'amante. Io ho sempre immaginato due situazioni o quella dell'uomo di mezza età, abitudinario con la moglie più madre che amante che si fa appunto un amante magari più giovane per esigenze sessuali e da coccolare romanticamente per sfuggire alla noia domestica. Oppure un uomo che per varie ragioni sta male a casa perché la moglie è fredda o litigano o lui non è più attratto...qui nulla è così. Lui con lei non si annoia affatto, la cerca lui stesso ho visto molte volte al giorno, le fa battute passionali a cui lei risponde subito, sono amici, complici e amanti. Lui con me ha creato uno spazio nostro non fatto di incontri fugaci e messaggi espliciti ma siamo anche amici, lui sta iniziando a fidarsi di me, mi racconta delle sue cose, meno comunque rispetto a quello che dice alla moglie. Lei la chiama amore, a me tesoro. A lei dice non vedo l'ora di coccolarti stasera,a me dice vorrei venire li da te anche adesso tesoro mio!...avendo visto il rapporto che ha con lei mi sento.il terzo incomodo. Prima no perché tutte queste attenzioni non le riservasse doppie o triple alka moglie.


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok luilì ha la sindrome da Peter Pan e messo di fronte alle responsabilità della vita, s'è cercato uno spazio in cui credersi ancora lo scapolone seduttore e seducente e ha trovato te, che gli tieni il gioco.
> 
> e se a te sta benissimo fare l'amante, dov'è il problema?
> 
> ...


Lui ha già rischiato di essere scoperto un giorno che un suo amico, mentre era con me, ci ha visti. Lui ha detto ti presento la mia collega Ginevra e l'amico poi alla fine ha detto che si sarebbero visti a cena in settimana con ke rispettive mogli. Quindi questo è un amico di coppia. Lui non ha fatto una piega. Non era per niente agitato.


----------



## spleen (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ciao, a me interessa capire lui per conoscerlo meglio, il nostro rapporto seppur raffreddato da,parte mia,sta proseguendo. Cioè forse ho in testa uno stereotipo dell'amante. Io ho sempre immaginato due situazioni o quella dell'uomo di mezza età, abitudinario con la moglie più madre che amante che si fa appunto un amante magari più giovane per esigenze sessuali e da coccolare romanticamente per sfuggire alla noia domestica. Oppure un uomo che per varie ragioni sta male a casa perché la moglie è fredda o litigano o lui non è più attratto...qui nulla è così. Lui con lei non si annoia affatto, la cerca lui stesso ho visto molte volte al giorno, le fa battute passionali a cui lei risponde subito, sono amici, complici e amanti. Lui con me ha creato uno spazio nostro non fatto di incontri fugaci e messaggi espliciti ma siamo anche amici, lui sta iniziando a fidarsi di me, mi racconta delle sue cose, meno comunque rispetto a quello che dice alla moglie. Lei la chiama amore, a me tesoro. A lei dice non vedo l'ora di coccolarti stasera,a me dice vorrei venire li da te anche adesso tesoro mio!...avendo visto il rapporto che ha con lei mi sento.il terzo incomodo. Prima no perché tutte queste attenzioni non le riservasse doppie o triple alka moglie.


  Ma non è per caso che ti facevi delle aspettative? Dì la verità please, guarda che qua nessuno ti giudicherebbe sciocca per questo.


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E' difficile capire come faccia
> A me è successo. Stavo benissimo con mio marito, mai pensato di tradirlo e poi invece ho conosciuto qualcuno a cui non ho voluto dire no
> Un gesto egoistico, una lunga relazione. Compartimenti stagni. E a casa stavo benissimo.
> Penso che se non si prova sia inspiegabile


Ciao Nocciola,è molto interessante quello che racconti. Credo che l'approccio di una donna in questo caso sia diverso cosi come le motivazioni. Quando dici che stavi bene con tuo marito significa che lo amavi ancora ed eri attratta da lui? Il sesso tra voi andava bene? Parlavate tanto e vi duvertivate insieme? Perché non hai detto di no all'altro? Capriccio o eri innamorata? Com'è finita? Con tuo.narito com'è adesso?


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E' difficile capire come faccia
> A me è successo. Stavo benissimo con mio marito, mai pensato di tradirlo e poi invece ho conosciuto qualcuno a cui non ho voluto dire no
> Un gesto egoistico, una lunga relazione. Compartimenti stagni. E a casa stavo benissimo.
> Penso che se non si prova sia inspiegabile





spleen ha detto:


> Ma non è per caso che ti facevi delle aspettative? Dì la verità please, guarda che qua nessuno ti giudicherebbe sciocca per questo.


No te lo assicuro. Anzi ti dirò di più: quando lui ha iniziato dopo pochissimo a chiamarmi tesoro e fare quegli pseudo progetti io c'è stato un periodo che mi sentivo a disagio proprio perché pensavo che lui volesse lasciare la moglie e io mi ero spaventata di questa cosa.


----------



## ipazia (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ciao, a me interessa capire lui per conoscerlo meglio, il nostro rapporto seppur raffreddato da,parte mia,sta proseguendo. Cioè forse ho in testa uno stereotipo dell'amante. Io ho sempre immaginato due situazioni o quella dell'uomo di mezza età, abitudinario con la moglie più madre che amante che si fa appunto un amante magari più giovane per esigenze sessuali e da coccolare romanticamente per sfuggire alla noia domestica. Oppure un uomo che per varie ragioni sta male a casa perché la moglie è fredda o litigano o lui non è più attratto...qui nulla è così. Lui con lei non si annoia affatto, la cerca lui stesso ho visto molte volte al giorno, le fa battute passionali a cui lei risponde subito, sono amici, complici e amanti. Lui con me ha creato uno spazio nostro non fatto di incontri fugaci e messaggi espliciti ma siamo anche amici, lui sta iniziando a fidarsi di me, mi racconta delle sue cose, meno comunque rispetto a quello che dice alla moglie. Lei la chiama amore, a me tesoro. A lei dice non vedo l'ora di coccolarti stasera,a me dice vorrei venire li da te anche adesso tesoro mio!...avendo visto il rapporto che ha con lei mi sento.il terzo incomodo. Prima no perché tutte queste attenzioni non le riservasse doppie o triple alka moglie.


Solo lui ti può parlare di lui.

Se non ti ricordi questo, ti inganni da sola e ti costruisci ulteriori immagini di lui che servono a confermarti e a non farti essere libera di scegliere per te. 

A te non riguarda cosa fa lui con la moglie. 
Tu sei l'amante. L'altra. 
Non esisti nella quotidianità affettiva di lui in famiglia. 

Tu sei la sua bolla. 
Il suo tempo determinato.

Il punto è se a te va bene oppure no. 

Non che chiami te tesoro e la moglie amore o qualunque altro nomignolo...

Se non ti va bene, non essere subdola. E diglielo. 
Star qui a coltivare idee e speranze senza confrontarle con la realtà, parla di te, non di lui.
Lui, nella tua testa, sarà sempre come lo vuoi tu. 

Occhio....che è una escalation...di illusione. 

Tu sei l'altra.


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Lui ha già rischiato di essere scoperto un giorno che un suo amico, mentre era con me, ci ha visti. Lui ha detto ti presento la mia collega Ginevra e l'amico poi alla fine ha detto che si sarebbero visti a cena in settimana con ke rispettive mogli. Quindi questo è un amico di coppia. Lui non ha fatto una piega. Non era per niente agitato.


  un professionista vero


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ma se una donna vuole un uomo tutto per sé, perché frequenta uno impegnato?
Uno impegnato è impegnato.
Pensare di "farlo lasciare" è puerile e scorretto.
Se vuoi uno libero, cerca uno libero.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> A me sta benissimo fare l'amante.


Non penso proprio...


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Solo lui ti può parlare di lui.
> 
> Se non ti ricordi questo, ti inganni da sola e ti costruisci ulteriori immagini di lui che servono a confermarti e a non farti essere libera di scegliere per te.
> 
> ...


Si io sono l'altra. L'essere amante ti ricorda che esiste un' altra che preferisce a te giorno dopo giorno, un'altra che dopo avere fatto sesso con me tiene abbracciata di notte e che vuole proteggere dai pericoli e angosce, me compresa.
Io in effetti vorrei con lui un rapporto diverso con lui, meno finta coppia, mi spiego? Ho paura che se glielo dico perdo e che tutto diventi squallido e meccanico. Io non sono il suo tesoro anche se lui me lo dice. Un tesoro lo custodisci,è prezioso è qualcosa di importante..il suo tesoro è la moglie non io. Quindi che lui mi.chiami tesoro, che mi racconti del suo lavoro, che mi porti a passeggiare come gia ha fatto, adesso che so che non deriva da mancanze di coppia e per questo lo lasciavo.fare, mi mette molto a disagio. Mi sa di doppione...


----------



## ipazia (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Si io sono l'altra. L'essere amante ti ricorda che esiste un' altra che preferisce a te giorno dopo giorno, un'altra che dopo avere fatto sesso con me tiene abbracciata di notte e che vuole proteggere dai pericoli e angosce, me compresa.
> Io in effetti vorrei con lui un rapporto diverso con lui, meno finta coppia, mi spiego? Ho paura che se glielo dico perdo e che *tutto diventi squallido e meccanico*. Io non sono il suo tesoro anche se lui me lo dice. Un tesoro lo custodisci,è prezioso è qualcosa di importante..il suo tesoro è la moglie non io. Quindi che lui mi.chiami tesoro, che mi racconti del suo lavoro, che mi porti a passeggiare come gia ha fatto, adesso che so che non deriva da mancanze di coppia e per questo lo lasciavo.fare, mi mette molto a disagio. Mi sa di doppione...


Sono tutte tue interpretazioni. 
Tutte letture che fai a partire da te, ma rivolte a lui. 

E togli a te stessa così, opzioni di scelta e di valutazione dell'altro. 

L'essere amante non significa che a te vien preferita un'altra. Se questa è la tua interpretazione di amante, forse dovresti chiederti perchè vuoi non essere la preferita. Perchè vuoi essere quella da cui proteggere un'altra indifesa 
- occhio, fra l'altro...non è mica detto che l'altra sia poi così indifesa eh...e che le braccia che avvolgono siano necessariamente quelle di lui...tu non sia niente di loro. Quel che descrivi è solo frutto dei tuoi immaginari, non è reale - 

Di cosa hai paura esattamente?
DI esprimere te stessa e le tue esigenze e scoprire che la risposta alle tue esigenze è il grassetto? 
Questo riguarda te. Ed è interessante e prezioso.

ben più che provare ad immaginare cosa c'è nella testa di lui e nella sua coppia. 

Cosa trovi di arricchente in questa relazione?
Perchè stai? 

Cosa desideri per te, in buona sostanza?


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono tutte tue interpretazioni.
> Tutte letture che fai a partire da te, ma rivolte a lui.
> 
> E togli a te stessa così, opzioni di scelta e di valutazione dell'altro.
> ...


Perché secondo te l'essere amante.non significa che a me venga preferita un'altra?
Io per me adesso voglio questo ma mi mette a disagio vedere la,tenerezza che riserva alla moglie. Diciamo che ora mi sento in colpa di essere entrata a gamba tesa in un rapporto d'amore e solido laddove prima giustificavo il suo essere diventato mio amante come una sua forte mancanza nella coppia.


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma se una donna vuole un uomo tutto per sé, perché frequenta uno impegnato?
> Uno impegnato è impegnato.
> Pensare di "farlo lasciare" è puerile e scorretto.
> Se vuoi uno libero, cerca uno libero.


Non voglio farlo lasciare. Sono solo a disagio che lui sia diventato mio amante pur stando benissimo con sua moglie. Mi sento in colpa.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ciao Nocciola,è molto interessante quello che racconti. Credo che l'approccio di una donna in questo caso sia diverso cosi come le motivazioni. Quando dici che stavi bene con tuo marito significa che lo amavi ancora ed eri attratta da lui? Il sesso tra voi andava bene? Parlavate tanto e vi duvertivate insieme? Perché non hai detto di no all'altro? Capriccio o eri innamorata? Com'è finita? Con tuo.narito com'è adesso?


Si a tutte  le domande
Perché non ho detto no a lui non lo so. Mi piaceva ne ero attratta e sono star egoista
È finita per motivi non dipendenti da noi
Con mio marito ora va maluccoo ma non per colpa mia e la storia risale a quasi 10 anni fa


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Non voglio farlo lasciare. Sono solo a disagio che lui sia diventato mio amante pur stando benissimo con sua moglie. Mi sento in colpa.


se ti senti così in colpa, lascialo.    se non è nei tuoi progetti diventare tu quella ufficiale, lascialo.

tu sei a disagio perchè sei competitiva


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Abbia ben chiaro di volere moglie e amante e che la moglie sua il suo punto fermo non ci piove.
> A me sta benissimo fare l'amante. L'ho conosciuto e sapevo che era impegnato perché qualcuno gli fece una battuta sulla cucina della sua compagna e lui aveva risposto tranquillo e senza imbarazzo.
> Ma insisto e approfondisco. Ammesso che per me per come io vivo i rapporti, tradirei solo in un momento di crisi e disinnamoramento dal mio uomo chiedo qui visto che credo che per le esperienze di amanti nessuno di voi possa rispondermi meglio: perché un uomo che INDUBBIAMENTE sta bene con la moglie sotto tutti i punti di vista, la vuole tradire? La confusione a me precisamente arriva da una cosa precisa.e lo dico senza moralismi, come puoi stare cosi bene e in confidenza con una donna, desiderare da lei dei figli, avere voglia di lei perché dopo anni ancora ti eccita e avere lo spazio.mentale di mandare messaggi a un'altra? Mentire alla rua migliore amica e conpagna per andare a cena con.una che per te UNDUBBIAMEBTE è meno importante? A parte il pericolo sempre presente di essere scoperto e quindi di deludere e far soffrire tua moglie, come pioi avere energie mentali da sottrarre a ciò che per te è prioritario e dedicarlo a qualcosa che comunque non ti.porterà da nessuna parte? Lui addirittura si era spunto a parlarmi di cose da fare di lì a un anno e quindi nella,sua testa il rapporto con me era qualcosa che dava per scontato sarebbe proseguito nel lungo periodo. Una,ragazza qui ha detto che forse lui era spaventato dal rapporto fin troppo bello e importante con ka moglie da cercare un'amante per paura di un rapporto totalizzante. Sono d'accirdo perché guarda caso lui ha cercato me pochi mesi dopo aver messo su casa con lei, quindi nuove responsabilità, vedere lei non più come fidanzata ma come moglie e sua nuova famiglia. Possibile ma credo che a 37 anni e dopo molti anni di rapporto le prove di intimità e di vita,affrontate insieme siano state tante...


Grazie per Il ragazza :mexican:


----------



## ipazia (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> *Perché secondo te l'essere amante.non significa che a me venga preferita un'altra?*
> Io per me adesso voglio questo ma mi mette a disagio vedere la,tenerezza che riserva alla moglie. Diciamo che ora mi sento in colpa di essere entrata a gamba tesa in un rapporto d'amore e solido laddove prima giustificavo il suo essere diventato mio amante come una sua forte mancanza nella coppia.


No 

Non è mica una gara. A chi raccoglie maggiori preferenze. 

Se sei l'amante significa semplicemente che lui ti vuole come amante. 
Ossia desidera con te una relazione caratterizzata dallo specifico degli amanti. 

E con la moglie desidera la relazione progettuale che esiste fra coniugi. 

Pensare alla preferenza significa implicitamente considerare moglie e amante in competizione per un maschio. 
E personalmente non amo immaginare il maschio come un osso da contendermi. 

Mi toglierebbe il piacere di prendermelo. 

Oltre che considerare moglie e amante in competizione, significa anche considerare implicitamente l'amante in una sorta di posizione di inferiorità morale rispetto alla moglie. 

Mentre semplicemente sono due relazioni diverse, in due spazi e in due tempi diversi, dove i ruoli si declinano diversamente. 

E tu non hai il potere di entrare a gamba tesa da nessuna parte. 
E' una sopravvalutazione di te, quella lettura. 
E che ancora considera il maschio come una specie di essere manipolabile e inabile alla decisionalità.
Lui ti ha voluta. Punto. 
Tu hai voluto lui. Punto.

Credere di essere nel suo rapporto d'amore è un modo per metterti al centro di una competizione che esiste solo nella tua testa, è un'altra illusione. 

Tu sei l'amante. 
La sua preferita come amante. 

Non sei sua moglie. E la tenerezza che riserva alla moglie non solo non è affar tuo, ma trovo invadente che tu ci pensi. 

Se fossi un maschio, e fossi il mio amante, solo per questi pensieri chiuderei il rapporto. 
Saresti potenzialmente un pericolo per la mia relazione. 

Fra l'altro di quella tenerezza sai perchè lo hai spiato. 

guarda che ti stai costruendo la strada per farti del male da sola, dando la colpa a lui. E quindi infognandoti non poco in un gioco di specchi.

Se ti fai tutte queste storie...ho qualche dubbio che tu davvero voglia essere una amante. 
O perlomeno a mio parere, dovresti riscrivere dentro di te cosa significa per te quel ruolo e chiarirti ben bene con lui.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> A me sta benissimo fare l'amante.


Ciao Ginevrat, ti sta benissimo fare l'amante. Ora? Per sempre? Per un tempo non definito? 
Mi dai una risposta logica e razionale a questa tua affermazione.


----------



## Lostris (14 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma non è per caso che ti facevi delle aspettative? Dì la verità please, guarda che qua nessuno ti giudicherebbe sciocca per questo.


Non so se è questione proprio di aspettative.
Secondo me è la valenza che dai a delle componenti nella relazione, e quindi, a seconda della loro importanza, alla relazione stessa.

Se fai un gesto e penso che lo fai solo per me, assume un certo peso e significato. Se scopro che lo fai anche per un’altra, cambia, perché di riflesso divento meno speciale.
Se lo fai anche per tutto l’ufficio, cambia ancora.
Indipendentemente da se a me lo fai con amore, ad un’altra per amicizia ecc..

È la differenza tra esemplare unico, edizione a tiratura limitata e produzione industriale. Il valore decisamente non può essere il medesimo.
Io la capisco un po’ la delusione.

Certo una volta che si capisce di aver preso una cantonata si ritara il tutto.


----------



## Rosarose (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra perché non gli fai delle domande?
Intanto potresti appurare se domandandogli del suo rapporto con la moglie racconta fesserie...se poi ti dovesse dire la verità, puoi chiedergli cosa lo ha spinto a stare con te.
Intanto io sarei curiosa di vedere se mi mente...
Comunque a me è successo di chiedere all'inizio della mia storia con il mio amante, e lui sosteneva che nel suo matrimonio non mancava nulla e che era solo che aveva incontrato una persona " speciale", ma con il passare del tempo e con il conoscermi meglio ha ammesso ( ma dopo piu di un' anno)che si, gli mancavano molte cose....


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ginevra perché non gli fai delle domande?
> Intanto potresti appurare se domandandogli del suo rapporto con la moglie racconta fesserie...se poi ti dovesse dire la verità, puoi chiedergli cosa lo ha spinto a stare con te.
> Intanto io sarei curiosa di vedere se mi mente...
> Comunque a me è successo di chiedere all'inizio della mia storia con il mio amante, e lui sosteneva che nel suo matrimonio non mancava nulla e che era solo che aveva incontrato una persona " speciale", ma con il passare del tempo e con il conoscermi meglio ha ammesso ( ma dopo piu di un' anno)che si, gli mancavano molte cose....
> ...


Ti ha accontentata


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ma davvero pensiamo di essere speciali?
Guardiamo la vicina, la collega. Ci sembrano speciali?


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Si io sono l'altra. L'essere amante ti ricorda che esiste un' altra che preferisce a te giorno dopo giorno, un'altra che dopo avere fatto sesso con me tiene abbracciata di notte e che vuole proteggere dai pericoli e angosce, me compresa.
> Io in effetti vorrei con lui un rapporto diverso con lui, meno finta coppia, mi spiego? Ho paura che se glielo dico perdo e che tutto diventi squallido e meccanico. Io non sono il suo tesoro anche se lui me lo dice. Un tesoro lo custodisci,è prezioso è qualcosa di importante..il suo tesoro è la moglie non io. Quindi che lui mi.chiami tesoro, che mi racconti del suo lavoro, che mi porti a passeggiare come gia ha fatto, adesso che so che non deriva da mancanze di coppia e per questo lo lasciavo.fare, mi mette molto a disagio. Mi sa di doppione...


A me sarebbero venuti i brividi per la sua freddezza nel gestire l’amico della coppia che vi ha visti insieme.
Ne beccai uno anch’io tempo fa con l’amica...ma sudava freddo ed era impacciato. 
Il fatto che il tuo non lo sia stato mi fa pensare alla sua capacità di gestire le emozioni . 
Ora, il tuo essere amante era chiaramente supportato dalla convinzione della sua infelicita’ nella coppia ...giustificazione che molte amanti si danno .. Spesso vengono illuse..tu non lo sei stata .. 
Il tuo imbarazzo, la tua delusione sono evidenti .... magari per scaramanzia non parlavi a te stessa di un futuro con lui ..ma nel retro cranio era una speranza.
Ora...oltre alla speranza infranta , hai “visto” il vero lui .. il paradosso è che hai visto quello che si solito  vede una moglie tradita ...
In pratica tu stai sentendo tradita con la moglie ...e senza possibilità di appellarti a nulla perché non ci sono state promesse ....
Ora ...mi sa che la situazione , viste le premesse ...non migliorerà ... 
Fossi in te comincerei a pensare che probabilmente sarà sempre peggio .... e forse cominciare un progressivo distacco aiuterebbe ...
Una domanda ...quello che hai visto di lui ti piace ? 
Lascia perdere la teoria che spesso viene riportata dell’amante perfetta , della bolla e compagnia cantante .... rispondi , ti piace?
Alla domanda : può un uomo che ama sua moglie volere anche me? Risposta : si...ma si tratta di una tipologia di uomo che potrebbe anche non essere quello che vuoi accanto a te (anche solo come amante )...


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si a tutte  le domande
> Perché non ho detto no a lui non lo so. Mi piaceva ne ero attratta e sono star egoista
> È finita per motivi non dipendenti da noi
> Con mio marito ora va maluccoo ma non per colpa mia e la storia risale a quasi 10 anni fa


Grazie delle tue risposte. Quando è finita la,storia con l'amante con tuo.marito è cambiato qualcosa o per il sollievo di avere chiuso con lui con tuo marito è stato un.nuovo inizio?



Jacaranda ha detto:


> A me sarebbero venuti i brividi per la sua freddezza nel gestire l’amico della coppia che vi ha visti insieme.
> Ne beccai uno anch’io tempo fa con l’amica...ma sudava freddo ed era impacciato.
> Il fatto che il tuo non lo sia stato mi fa pensare alla sua capacità di gestire le emozioni .
> Ora, il tuo essere amante era chiaramente supportato dalla convinzione della sua infelicita’ nella coppia ...giustificazione che molte amanti si danno .. Spesso vengono illuse..tu non lo sei stata ..
> ...


La sua infelicita di coppia mi serviva per sentirni meno in colpa..dicevo che colpa ho io se lui non ama più la moglie e viene da ne? In fondo se non si amano più e lui si fa,l amante io non sono la causa di nessun loro problema. Il vederli felici mi ha fatta sentire in colpa per andare a intaccare qualcosa di solido che sicuramente una amante non può rafforzare ma solo rovinare. Di sicuro le bugie che lui le racconta quando viene da me hanno un peso diverso se sai che lui le dice a una che non ama che se invece le dice a una che ama molto. La responsabilità del male che le si fa di nascosto io e lui da complici cambia. Rovinare qualcosa che già fa schifo è un conto, rovinare qualcosa di bello è un altra cosa.
Io non voglio stare con lui,il rapporto che ho con lui adesso è appagante. Come dicevo tra noi non c e solo sesso e tutto quello che lui mi da oltre il sesso me lo sta dando spontaneamente e anche in un modo inaspettato per uno sposato.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero pensiamo di essere speciali?
> Guardiamo la vicina, la collega. Ci sembrano speciali?


Beh in quest'ottica neanche la moglie è speciale. Ti assicuro che di mogli sosia di Belen e con il cervello da scienziata nella quotidianità se ne vedono poche. L'essere speciale secondo.me dipende da come lui fa sentire te e viceversa. Se si crea una complicità,una confidenza, attrazione, fiducia e si fa del bel sesso a cementare tutto direi che quella persona per ne diventa speciale e insostituibile. Poi ti do ragione che non tutte le coppie di amanti nascono su queste basi. A qualcuno forse basta solo una minima attrazione per far scattare il tradimento che diventa il fine per scappare dalla noia e l'amante diventa solo un mezzo.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> A me sarebbero venuti i brividi per la sua freddezza nel gestire l’amico della coppia che vi ha visti insieme.
> Ne beccai uno anch’io tempo fa con l’amica...ma sudava freddo ed era impacciato.
> Il fatto che il tuo non lo sia stato mi fa pensare alla sua capacità di gestire le emozioni .
> Ora, il tuo essere amante era chiaramente supportato dalla convinzione della sua infelicita’ nella coppia ...giustificazione che molte amanti si danno .. Spesso vengono illuse..tu non lo sei stata ..
> ...


Quello che ho visto di lui si mi piace. Mi.piace che sia cosi dolce, affettuoso, pieno di attenzioni.



perplesso ha detto:


> se ti senti così in colpa, lascialo.    se non è nei tuoi progetti diventare tu quella ufficiale, lascialo.
> 
> tu sei a disagio perchè sei competitiva


Competitiva dici? Non credo io sapevo della moglie da sempre. Non voglio.il suo posto.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Beh in quest'ottica neanche la moglie è speciale. Ti assicuro che di mogli sosia di Belen e con il cervello da scienziata nella quotidianità se ne vedono poche. L'essere speciale secondo.me dipende da come lui fa sentire te e viceversa. Se si crea una complicità,una confidenza, attrazione, fiducia e si fa del bel sesso a cementare tutto direi che quella persona per ne diventa speciale e insostituibile. Poi ti do ragione che non tutte le coppie di amanti nascono su queste basi. A qualcuno forse basta solo una minima attrazione per far scattare il tradimento che diventa il fine per scappare dalla noia e l'amante diventa solo un mezzo.


Ma io ho forse fatto distinzione tra moglie e amante?
È l’idea di essere speciale (insieme al merito o alla idea di una giustizia cosmica che deve dare qualcosa) che va abbattuta.
Può invece esserci una bella relazione.
Ma una bella relazione quali caratteristiche deve avere?
L’hai già detto, per te ci vuole fiducia.
Ti fidi di lui?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Competitiva dici? Non credo io sapevo della moglie da sempre. Non voglio.il suo posto.


Non si è competitivi solo per vincere la gara.
Tu lo sei perché ti sei costruita l’idea di un rapporto speciale in contrapposizione con uno decotto.
Infatti stai cercando disperatamente di risolvere questo conflitto cognitivo.
Il fatto che lui sia dolce con te non lo risolve.


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ciao Ginevrat, ti sta benissimo fare l'amante. Ora? Per sempre? Per un tempo non definito?
> Mi dai una risposta logica e razionale a questa tua affermazione.


Mi sta benissimo fare l'amante perché nel.mio rapporto con lui sono appagata. Facciamo sesso nella quantità che a me sta bene, usciamo a divertirci e mi.sta bene, mi.chiama e mi.messaggia e non mi fa sentire sola o  in attesa mentre lui è con la moglie. Anzi diciamo che il tempo libero da,dedicare alle mie attività e avere lui nel resto del tempo è una cosa molto soddisfacente. Venendo da una,relazione molto.lunga posso dire che l intimità della convivenza è unica però anche micidiale. Momenti in cui vorresti solo restare una domenica sul divano e non puoi perché comunque hai la,responsabilità anche dell'altro che magari vuole uscire con te o devi preparargli il pranzo o la casa da sistemare. Oppure vederlo tutto il giorno.a casa e poi uscire sempre voi due per una cenetta romantica. Si appiattisce molto l'emozione. Certo sono piccole cose se ami davvero però alla lunga,possono farti dare l'altro per scontato, arriva il calo del desiderio, poi la noia e poi l'amante.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Mi sta benissimo fare l'amante perché nel.mio rapporto con lui sono appagata. Facciamo sesso nella quantità che a me sta bene, usciamo a divertirci e mi.sta bene, mi.chiama e mi.messaggia e non mi fa sentire sola o  in attesa mentre lui è con la moglie. Anzi diciamo che il tempo libero da,dedicare alle mie attività e avere lui nel resto del tempo è una cosa molto soddisfacente. Venendo da una,relazione molto.lunga posso dire che l intimità della convivenza è unica però anche micidiale. Momenti in cui vorresti solo restare una domenica sul divano e non puoi perché comunque hai la,responsabilità anche dell'altro che magari vuole uscire con te o devi preparargli il pranzo o la casa da sistemare. Oppure vederlo tutto il giorno.a casa e poi uscire sempre voi due per una cenetta romantica. Si appiattisce molto l'emozione. Certo sono piccole cose se ami davvero però alla lunga,possono farti dare l'altro per scontato, arriva il calo del desiderio, poi la noia e poi l'amante.


In sintesi “piuttosto che niente è meglio piuttosto “? 

Fermati.Rileggi tutte le risposte.


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Competitiva dici? Non credo io sapevo della moglie da sempre. Non voglio.il suo posto.


  sì.  puoi non volere il suo posto, perchè sai che è uno che sa tenere il piede in 2 scarpe.  ma finchè pensavi di essere meglio di lei, più brava a letto, di essere quella che si beccava il meglio, stavi benone.  quando hai capito che lui riusciva a far stare bene anche la moglie oltre te, sei andata in crisi


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ginevra perché non gli fai delle domande?
> Intanto potresti appurare se domandandogli del suo rapporto con la moglie racconta fesserie...se poi ti dovesse dire la verità, puoi chiedergli cosa lo ha spinto a stare con te.
> Intanto io sarei curiosa di vedere se mi mente...
> Comunque a me è successo di chiedere all'inizio della mia storia con il mio amante, e lui sosteneva che nel suo matrimonio non mancava nulla e che era solo che aveva incontrato una persona " speciale", ma con il passare del tempo e con il conoscermi meglio ha ammesso ( ma dopo piu di un' anno)che si, gli mancavano molte cose....
> ...


Ciao allora io ho provato a chiederglielo. Appena tocchi l'argomento moglie cambia discorso oppure mi bacia oppure sta solo zitto e dice ancora lo stesso argomento? Non c'è niente da dire. Sembra che voglia proteggerla da me o si sente forse in colpa e non riesce a parlarne con me.

Lui a me non fa mai complimenti né mi ha mai detto che sono speciale, mi ci fa sentire quando ad esempio dal nulla mi arriva un suo.messaggio e mi dice vorrei essere lì con te adesso e so che è con la moglie. Oppure quando mi fa uno sguardo pieno di desiderio e mi stringe forte a,se dicendomi che sono bella. Oppure quando una volta avevo un problema e lui ha,fatto di tutto per aiutarmi.


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Mi sta benissimo fare l'amante perché nel.mio rapporto con lui sono appagata. Facciamo sesso nella quantità che a me sta bene, usciamo a divertirci e mi.sta bene, mi.chiama e mi.messaggia e non mi fa sentire sola o  in attesa mentre lui è con la moglie. Anzi diciamo che il tempo libero da,dedicare alle mie attività e avere lui nel resto del tempo è una cosa molto soddisfacente. Venendo da una,relazione molto.lunga posso dire che l intimità della convivenza è unica però anche micidiale. Momenti in cui vorresti solo restare una domenica sul divano e non puoi perché comunque hai la,responsabilità anche dell'altro che magari vuole uscire con te o devi preparargli il pranzo o la casa da sistemare. Oppure vederlo tutto il giorno.a casa e poi uscire sempre voi due per una cenetta romantica. Si appiattisce molto l'emozione. Certo sono piccole cose se ami davvero però alla lunga,possono farti dare l'altro per scontato, arriva il calo del desiderio, poi la noia e poi l'amante.


quanti anni hai?


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> quanti anni hai?


37


----------



## mistral (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Grazie delle tue risposte. Quando è finita la,storia con l'amante con tuo.marito è cambiato qualcosa o per il sollievo di avere chiuso con lui con tuo marito è stato un.nuovo inizio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi il tuo senso di colpa lo metti anche sul piano della reazione di fronte ad una eventuale scoperta?
Se loro due non si amassero più,il male che ne scaturirebbe sarebbe minimo rispetto a quello che proverebbe una donna che ama e crede di essere molto amata in modo esclusivo?
Temi di esserne concausa ?


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io ho forse fatto distinzione tra moglie e amante?
> È l’idea di essere speciale (insieme al merito o alla idea di una giustizia cosmica che deve dare qualcosa) che va abbattuta.
> Può invece esserci una bella relazione.
> Ma una bella relazione quali caratteristiche deve avere?
> ...


Si mi fido di lui


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> 37


vero l'avevi già scritto.

a me sembra che tu abbia trovato la tua dimensione.  sei un'amante naturale.   dovresti goderti l'equilibrio che hai

  ti stai facendo un problema che non esiste, davvero.    invece di stare lì a pensare perchè lui e lui lì, fatti una birra e goditi la serata


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si è competitivi solo per vincere la gara.
> Tu lo sei perché ti sei costruita l’idea di un rapporto speciale in contrapposizione con uno decotto.
> Infatti stai cercando disperatamente di risolvere questo conflitto cognitivo.
> Il fatto che lui sia dolce con te non lo risolve.


La mia non è competitività, è senso di colpa. Come ho già detto.pensare che lui avesse un rapporto agli sgoccioli,supposizione fatta per come mi trattava e per il fatto che avesse con me un rapporto anche affettuoso oltre che sessuale, mi faceva pensare che in fondo non c era nulla di male a stare con un uomo che non ama la moglie. Vedere che la ama invece mi.fa sentire in colpa perché è pesante sapere che lui a causa tua fa qualcosa di negativo verso un rapporto per lui molto.importante. aumenta la,responsabilità del mio ruolo.


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Quindi il tuo senso di colpa lo metti anche sul piano della reazione di fronte ad una eventuale scoperta?
> Se loro due non si amassero più,il male che ne scaturirebbe sarebbe minimo rispetto a quello che proverebbe una donna che ama e crede di essere molto amata in modo esclusivo?
> Temi di esserne concausa ?


Esattamente!


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> La mia non è competitività, è senso di colpa. Come ho già detto.pensare che lui avesse un rapporto agli sgoccioli,supposizione fatta per come mi trattava e per il fatto che avesse con me un rapporto anche affettuoso oltre che sessuale, mi faceva pensare che in fondo non c era nulla di male a stare con un uomo che non ama la moglie. Vedere che la ama invece mi.fa sentire in colpa perché è pesante sapere che lui a causa tua fa qualcosa di negativo verso un rapporto per lui molto.importante. aumenta la,responsabilità del mio ruolo.


responsabilità?

nah.    non sei responsabile del loro rapporto.   infatti lui te ne tiene a debita distanza.   tu sei responsabile solo di quello che fai tu con lui.


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In sintesi “piuttosto che niente è meglio piuttosto “?
> 
> Fermati.Rileggi tutte le risposte.


Preferisco.il rapporto che ho il mio amante che una convivenza.


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> responsabilità?
> 
> nah.    non sei responsabile del loro rapporto.   infatti lui te ne tiene a debita distanza.   tu sei responsabile solo di quello che fai tu con lui.


Secondo te cosa non gli basta del rapporto con la moglie? Cosa cerca in me? Perché ad esempio con me fa cose molto ordinarie. Facciamo.un buon sesso ma nulla di trasgressivo, cenette dove parliamo di cose quotidiane...mi sento molto la seconda fidanzata e non un'amante con cui lui appaga la sua parte trasgressiva.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> La mia non è competitività, è senso di colpa. Come ho già detto.pensare che lui avesse un rapporto agli sgoccioli,supposizione fatta per come mi trattava e per il fatto che avesse con me un rapporto anche affettuoso oltre che sessuale, mi faceva pensare che in fondo non c era nulla di male a stare con un uomo che non ama la moglie. Vedere che la ama invece mi.fa sentire in colpa perché è pesante sapere che lui a causa tua fa qualcosa di negativo verso un rapporto per lui molto.importante. aumenta la,responsabilità del mio ruolo.


Una domanda. 
Nel tuo racconto manca un passaggio. Ogni persona sposata e con una relazione stabile che crea una relazione con un amante parla del coniuge. *E' la prima cosa che fa*, altrimenti tu potresti presentarti a casa sua o fare qualcosa che non deve accadere. Lui ti ha parlato della compagna (o moglie), te ne ha parlato all'inizio. Poi ha evitato l'argomento. Poi. Ma all'inizio ti ha parlato del rapporto. Che ti ha detto all'inizio?


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Secondo te cosa non gli basta del rapporto con la moglie? Cosa cerca in me? Perché ad esempio con me fa cose molto ordinarie. Facciamo.un buon sesso ma nulla di trasgressivo, cenette dove parliamo di cose quotidiane...mi sento molto la seconda fidanzata e non un'amante con cui lui appaga la sua parte trasgressiva.


  fisicamente come sei tu?  sai com'è fisicamente la moglie?


----------



## Rosarose (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ciao allora io ho provato a chiederglielo. Appena tocchi l'argomento moglie cambia discorso oppure mi bacia oppure sta solo zitto e dice ancora lo stesso argomento? Non c'è niente da dire. Sembra che voglia proteggerla da me o si sente forse in colpa e non riesce a parlarne con me.
> 
> Lui a me non fa mai complimenti né mi ha mai detto che sono speciale, mi ci fa sentire quando ad esempio dal nulla mi arriva un suo.messaggio e mi dice vorrei essere lì con te adesso e so che è con la moglie. Oppure quando mi fa uno sguardo pieno di desiderio e mi stringe forte a,se dicendomi che sono bella. Oppure quando una volta avevo un problema e lui ha,fatto di tutto per aiutarmi.


Cara Ginevra leggendo il forum ho potuto constatare che effettivamente esiste la categoria dei mariti/mogli soddisfatti del loro legame, ma ugualmente desiderosi di viversi delle belle emozioni fuori del loro legame principale, come esistono mariti/mogli insoddisfatti che cercano compensazione e soddisfazione al di fuori del loro legame.
Anche io come te ho sempre pensato che per risolversi a trovare un'amante bisognasse trovarsi nella situazioni del secondo genere, ma il mondo è bello perché è vario!
Io del mio sono ormai sicura che appartenga alla seconda categoria, che credo più diffusa.
Che che ne dica [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]...
Purtroppo posso solo dirti per esperienza interposta che quelli appartenenti alla prima, non metteranno mai a rischio la loro storia principale e che  il tuo lui potrebbe darti il ben servito senza nessuna spiegazione al primo sentore di "pericolo".
Sei disposta a correre questo rischio? 




Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Secondo te cosa non gli basta del rapporto con la moglie? Cosa cerca in me? Perché ad esempio con me fa cose molto ordinarie. Facciamo.un buon sesso ma nulla di trasgressivo, cenette dove parliamo di cose quotidiane...mi sento molto la seconda fidanzata e non un'amante con cui lui appaga la sua parte trasgressiva.


La tua parte razionale si sta arrampicando in uno specchio scivoloso cercando scusanti per lasciare agire liberamente ciò che la tua parte emotiva ha trovato appagante. Auguri!


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Una domanda.
> Nel tuo racconto manca un passaggio. Ogni persona sposata e con una relazione stabile che crea una relazione con un amante parla del coniuge. *E' la prima cosa che fa*, altrimenti tu potresti presentarti a casa sua o fare qualcosa che non deve accadere. Lui ti ha parlato della compagna (o moglie), te ne ha parlato all'inizio. Poi ha evitato l'argomento. Poi. Ma all'inizio ti ha parlato del rapporto. Che ti ha detto all'inizio?


Non me ne ha mai parlato, mai. Lui semplicemente non lo nasconde. Che ne so su facebook ha scritto sposato, nel bagagliaio della sua macchina c'è un ombrello rosa, la sua foto profilo su wapp è una tipica foto di coppia con lui  al lago che sorride mentre si capisce bene che è la moglie che ha scattato la foto durante un'uscita a due. Lei sui social gli commenta le foto chiamandolo amore e lui risponde pubblicamente con i cuoricini sapendo che anche io vedo essendo foto pubbliche ( ha molte foto pubbliche la moglie che ho visto). Insomma non è uno di quelli che dice che con la moglie non fa sesso o che si toglie la fede. Quando gli chiedo di lei cambia discorso oppure mi bacia oppure si anmutolisce....


----------



## Lara3 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Secondo te cosa non gli basta del rapporto con la moglie? Cosa cerca in me? Perché ad esempio con me fa cose molto ordinarie. Facciamo.un buon sesso ma nulla di trasgressivo, cenette dove parliamo di cose quotidiane...mi sento molto la seconda fidanzata e non un'amante con cui lui appaga la sua parte trasgressiva.


Ciao Ginevra, 
quante volte vi vedete in una settimana ?
Quanto tempo state insieme ? Capita qualche volta che non si fa sentire e per quanto tempo ?
Oggi che è stato San Valentino cosa ha detto o fatto ?
Il tempo che passate insieme è nella zona dove lui abita con la moglie ?
Se mi rispondi per favore a queste domande potrei capire meglio la vostra storia.


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Cara Ginevra leggendo il forum ho potuto constatare che effettivamente esiste la categoria dei mariti/mogli soddisfatti del loro legame, ma ugualmente desiderosi di viversi delle belle emozioni fuori del loro legame principale, come esistono mariti/mogli insoddisfatti che cercano compensazione e soddisfazione al di fuori del loro legame.
> Anche io come te ho sempre pensato che per risolversi a trovare un'amante bisognasse trovarsi nella situazioni del secondo genere, ma il mondo è bello perché è vario!
> Io del mio sono ormai sicura che appartenga alla seconda categoria, che credo più diffusa.
> Che che ne dica [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]...
> ...


Io però non ricevo la risposta che cerco. Perché uno.appagato cerca anche altro? Se io sto mangiando al calduccio prelibatezze da uno chef stellato pagandole anche a caro prezzo ( vedi tempo dedicato alla moglie, sacrifici economici etc) mi guarderei bene dall'alzarmi nel mezzo del pastp, uscire al freddo rischiando una congestione (essere scoperto) per andare da mcdonald ( panino sotto certi aspetti gudurioso ma non paragonabile al rapporto principale alla donna che ami davvero con tutto il cuore). Invece pare proprio ciò che fa la prima categoria di questi.uomini. come può un'amante rafforzare un rapporto? Non può...perche si porta dietro un carico di menzogne, intimità non più esclusiva, divisione del tempo tra,due donne...come possono avere un rapporto appagante e desiderare volobtariamente buttatci sopra merda a palate?


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> La mia non è competitività, è senso di colpa. Come ho già detto.pensare che lui avesse un rapporto agli sgoccioli,supposizione fatta per come mi trattava e per il fatto che avesse con me un rapporto anche affettuoso oltre che sessuale, mi faceva pensare che in fondo non c era nulla di male a stare con un uomo che non ama la moglie. Vedere che la ama invece mi.fa sentire in colpa perché è pesante sapere che lui a causa tua fa qualcosa di negativo verso un rapporto per lui molto.importante. aumenta la,responsabilità del mio ruolo.


Potresti non averla tutta questa responsabilità sai ? 
Se per lui e’ Naturale avere un’amante (e da come ha gestito l’incontro causale con l’amico mi vien da pensare che tu non sia la prima)... la tua presenza è indifferente rispetto alla sua relazione ..che sa scindere con maestria .
Non sentirti in colpa


----------



## Lostris (14 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma *davvero* *pensiamo* *di* *essere* *speciali*?
> Guardiamo la vicina, la collega. Ci sembrano speciali?


Ma che discorso... Non certo in senso oggettivo.

Ma per la persona con cui sto, con quelle con cui instauro delle relazioni, mi auguro proprio di fare un minimo di differenza. 
Di essere la scelta consapevole tra altre possibilità, non il caso tra “una vale l’altra”. Mi sembra ovvio.
Di avere qualche esclusiva.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Mi sta benissimo fare l'amante perché nel.mio  rapporto con lui sono appagata. Facciamo sesso nella quantità che a me  sta bene, usciamo a divertirci e mi.sta bene, mi.chiama e mi.messaggia e  non mi fa sentire sola o  in attesa mentre lui è con la moglie. Anzi  diciamo che il tempo libero da,dedicare alle mie attività e avere lui  nel resto del tempo è una cosa molto soddisfacente. Venendo da  una,relazione molto.lunga posso dire che l intimità della convivenza è  unica però anche micidiale. Momenti in cui vorresti solo restare una  domenica sul divano e non puoi perché comunque hai la,responsabilità  anche dell'altro che magari vuole uscire con te o devi preparargli il  pranzo o la casa da sistemare. Oppure vederlo tutto il giorno.a casa e  poi uscire sempre voi due per una cenetta romantica. Si appiattisce  molto l'emozione. Certo sono piccole cose se ami davvero però alla  lunga,*possono farti dare l'altro per scontato*, arriva il calo del  desiderio, poi la noia e poi l'amante.


Quindi nel tuo rapporto precedente ti sei sentita sola e ti sei sentita data per scontato, e ora vivere questo ti ha fatto sentire in modo diverso. Non sola, non scontata e libera.




Ginevrat ha detto:


> Non me ne ha mai parlato, mai. Lui semplicemente non lo nasconde. Che ne so su facebook ha scritto sposato, nel bagagliaio della sua macchina c'è un ombrello rosa, la sua foto profilo su wapp è una tipica foto di coppia con lui  al lago che sorride mentre si capisce bene che è la moglie che ha scattato la foto durante un'uscita a due. Lei sui social gli commenta le foto chiamandolo amore e lui risponde pubblicamente con i cuoricini sapendo che anche io vedo essendo foto pubbliche ( ha molte foto pubbliche la moglie che ho visto). Insomma non è uno di quelli che dice che con la moglie non fa sesso o che si toglie la fede. Quando gli chiedo di lei cambia discorso oppure mi bacia oppure si anmutolisce....


Scusa ma quando l'hai conosciuto si sarà presentato a te come non libero. Ti ha detto che non era libero e tu sei andata con lui senza che ti dicesse niente del loro rapporto?
L'hai presa come una scopata così allora, e non è una critica, poi ti è piaciuto e hai avuto voglia di ripetere l'esperienza, e hai lasciato carta bianca a lui nel gestire il rapporto. Vedendo che ti dava attenzioni ti sei quindi fatta l'idea che non amasse sua moglie.

Ti bacia per farti tacere. Vai un brodo di giuggiole, sei disorientata e non chiedi più niente.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Io però non ricevo la risposta che cerco. Perché uno.appagato cerca anche altro? Se io sto mangiando al calduccio prelibatezze da uno chef stellato pagandole anche a caro prezzo ( vedi tempo dedicato alla moglie, sacrifici economici etc) mi guarderei bene dall'alzarmi nel mezzo del pastp, uscire al freddo rischiando una congestione (essere scoperto) per andare da mcdonald ( panino sotto certi aspetti gudurioso ma non paragonabile al rapporto principale alla donna che ami davvero con tutto il cuore). Invece pare proprio ciò che fa la prima categoria di questi.uomini. come può un'amante rafforzare un rapporto? Non può...perche si porta dietro un carico di menzogne, intimità non più esclusiva, divisione del tempo tra,due donne...come possono avere un rapporto appagante e desiderare volobtariamente buttatci sopra merda a palate?


Spesso è il desiderare di più ..l’adrenalina...il non voler rinunciare al piacere che ti fa stare con una donna che ti piace, anche se ami tua moglie.... in sintesi il “perché no...”.
Come ti dicevo , mi sa tanto di uno che ci è abituato ....
Non pensa alle conseguenze ma si vive tutto


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao Ginevra,
> quante volte vi vedete in una settimana ?
> Quanto tempo state insieme ? Capita qualche volta che non si fa sentire e per quanto tempo ?
> Oggi che è stato San Valentino cosa ha detto o fatto ?
> ...


Oggi è s. Valentino. Lui è a cena con lei, credo siano usciti ma di fatto non lo.so perché lui comunque la sera tendenzialmente cena con lei. Io e lui abitiamo a circa 60km di distanza. Lui lavora in ambito commerciale e gira spesso in auto per lavoro per andare dai clienti. Non ha orari fissi e quindi viene da me a volte al.pomeriggio dopo il mio lavoro, a volte la,sera inventandosi cene di lavoro, a volte anche il week end inventandosi partite di calcio con gli amici o aperitivi. Alla settimana ci vediamo in.base ai suoi impegni di lavoro. A volte anche 3/4 volte in una settimana, a volte è capitato nessuna, a volte due giorni di seguito e poi niente per tre giorni e poi stare insieme l'intera giornata, quella volta mi ha portata ai suoi appuntamenti di lavoro presentandomi come una collega.
No tendenzialmente ci sentiamo tutti i giorni. Di solito se durante il giorno non si fa sentire alla sera tardi comunque mi scrive per darmi la buonanotte.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Oggi è s. Valentino. Lui è a cena con lei, credo siano usciti ma di fatto non lo.so perché lui comunque la sera tendenzialmente cena con lei. Io e lui abitiamo a circa 60km di distanza. Lui lavora in ambito commerciale e gira spesso in auto per lavoro per andare dai clienti. Non ha orari fissi e quindi viene da me a volte al.pomeriggio dopo il mio lavoro, a volte la,sera inventandosi cene di lavoro, a volte anche il week end inventandosi partite di calcio con gli amici o aperitivi. Alla settimana ci vediamo in.base ai suoi impegni di lavoro. A volte anche 3/4 volte in una settimana, a volte è capitato nessuna, a volte due giorni di seguito e poi niente per tre giorni e poi stare insieme l'intera giornata, quella volta mi ha portata ai suoi appuntamenti di lavoro presentandomi come una collega.
> No tendenzialmente ci sentiamo tutti i giorni. Di solito se durante il giorno non si fa sentire alla sera tardi comunque mi scrive per darmi la buonanotte.


Ti ha portata ai suoi appuntamenti di lavoro?
Che divertente ....


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Spesso è il desiderare di più ..l’adrenalina...il non voler rinunciare al piacere che ti fa stare con una donna che ti piace, anche se ami tua moglie.... in sintesi il “perché no...”.
> Come ti dicevo , mi sa tanto di uno che ci è abituato ....
> Non pensa alle conseguenze ma si vive tutto


È un traditore seriale secondo te?


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti ha portata ai suoi appuntamenti di lavoro?
> Che divertente ....


Si lo è stato perché era in una località vicino al mare e poi abbiamo pranzato in un ristorante con la vista mare stupenda! Al ritorno ci siamo fermati da me dopo una,giornata insieme ed è stato un sesso pieno di dolcezza.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> È un traditore seriale secondo te?


Me lo fa pensare il suo atteggiamento indifferente e controllato di quando è stato visto dal collega.... e il suo modo sicuro di gestire la vostra relazione


----------



## Lostris (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> La mia non è competitività, è senso di colpa. Come ho già detto.pensare che lui avesse un rapporto agli sgoccioli,supposizione fatta per come mi trattava e per il fatto che avesse con me un rapporto anche affettuoso oltre che sessuale, mi faceva pensare che in fondo non c era nulla di male a stare con un uomo che non ama la moglie. Vedere che la ama invece mi.fa sentire in colpa perché è pesante sapere che lui a causa tua fa qualcosa di negativo verso un rapporto per lui molto.importante. aumenta la,responsabilità del mio ruolo.


Non so, secondo me un po’ te la stai raccontando.
Forse perché pensi che sia più nobile il senso di colpa della delusione riguardo ad una realtà che non ti aspettavi.
Proiettare verso l’esterno che non verso il tuo ego ferito. Sbaglierò eh.

Non avevi elementi per poter valutare la certezza di un rapporto stanco o sofferente. Quando hai iniziato a frequentarlo sapevi che era impegnato, non mi sembra ti sia fatta troppe remore e ti ha fatto molto comodo pensare fuggisse da una situazione in cui non stava bene.. anche se convivente da appena due mesi.

I sensi di colpa ora mi sembrano francamente un po’ assurdi e non li comprendo proprio.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non so, secondo me un po’ te la stai raccontando.
> Forse perché pensi che sia più nobile il senso di colpa della delusione riguardo ad una realtà che non ti aspettavi.
> Proiettare verso l’esterno che non verso il tuo ego ferito. Sbaglierò eh.
> 
> ...


Vero...la convivenza da soli due mesi è uno stridore incredibile riguardo all’idea che fossero in crisi ....


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi nel tuo rapporto precedente ti sei sentita sola e ti sei sentita data per scontato, e ora vivere questo ti ha fatto sentire in modo diverso. Non sola, non scontata e libera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No allora,ti spiego. Io quando l'ho conosciuto ero in una mezza depressione per la fine di una convivenza di quasi 10 anni. Quando ha iniziato a chiedermi di uscire ho accettato per svagarmi e piacendomi comunque fisicamente non disdegnavo anche una scopata per tirare un po' su la mia autostima. La nostra prima uscita è stato un aperitivo molto tranquillo. Poi è arrivato l.invito a cena la settimana dopo e a fine serata il primo bacio. Gli ho chiesto se voleva salire e quella,seta abbiamo fatto sesso. Il giorno dopo mi ha scritto per sapere come stavo...e da li chiacchiere...e così abbiamo.iniziato a vederci e sentirci sempre.

Quando stiamo.insieme la moglie sia per me che per lui è come se non esistesse. Vedere invece che lei esiste attraverso quei messaggi e che lui con.lei è molto dolce e affettuoso mi ha mandata in crisi nel senso che mi sento in colpa.


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vero...la convivenza da soli due mesi è uno stridore incredibile riguardo all’idea che fossero in crisi ....


Tenete presente che io.uscivo da una convivenza in cui non amavo.più e quindi ho pensato che anche per lui fosse lo stesso. Che ci crediate o no io in 10 anni non ho.mai tradito, solo uscite senza sesso, non mi convinceva il tipo, l ultimo anno che gia eravamo alla frutta.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Tenete presente che io.uscivo da una convivenza in cui non amavo.più e quindi ho pensato che anche per lui fosse lo stesso. Che ci crediate o no io in 10 anni non ho.mai tradito, solo uscite senza sesso, non mi convinceva il tipo, l ultimo anno che gia eravamo alla frutta.


Si ma secondo te uno in crisi va a convivere ? Due mesi eh...non dieci anni


----------



## Marjanna (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Oggi è s. Valentino. Lui è a cena con lei, credo siano usciti ma di fatto non lo.so perché lui comunque la sera tendenzialmente cena con lei. Io e lui abitiamo a circa 60km di distanza. Lui lavora in ambito commerciale e gira spesso in auto per lavoro per andare dai clienti. Non ha orari fissi e quindi *viene da me a volte al.pomeriggio dopo il mio lavoro, a volte la,sera* inventandosi cene di lavoro, a volte anche il week end inventandosi partite di calcio con gli amici o aperitivi. Alla settimana ci vediamo* in.base ai suoi impegni* di lavoro. A volte anche 3/4 volte in una settimana, a volte è capitato nessuna, a volte due giorni di seguito e poi niente per tre giorni e poi stare insieme l'intera giornata, quella volta mi ha portata ai suoi appuntamenti di lavoro presentandomi come una collega.
> No tendenzialmente *ci sentiamo tutti i giorni*. Di solito se durante il giorno non si fa sentire alla sera tardi comunque mi scrive per darmi la buonanotte.


Vorrei farti notare che tu non sei libera. Per niente. Guarda i neretti.


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Me lo fa pensare il suo atteggiamento indifferente e controllato di quando è stato visto dal collega.... e il suo modo sicuro di gestire la vostra relazione


Anche a me...sinceramente...uno che lo fa per la prima volta fa molti più errori. Lui no , controllatissimo e sicuro. Se però fosse vero entreremmo nel campo di uno molto complesso e problematico, atro che maritino devoto, sarebbe tutta una finzione o meglio una rassicurante coppia dove lui però non si fa coinvolgere fino in fondo e finge un po' con tutte moglie compresa. Ci controlla,tanto le emozioni poi non è che si sblocca a comando.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Abbia ben chiaro di volere moglie e amante e che la moglie sua il suo punto fermo non ci piove.
> A me sta benissimo fare l'amante. L'ho conosciuto e sapevo che era impegnato perché qualcuno gli fece una battuta sulla cucina della sua compagna e lui aveva risposto tranquillo e senza imbarazzo.
> Ma insisto e approfondisco. Ammesso che per me per come io vivo i rapporti, tradirei solo in un momento di crisi e disinnamoramento dal mio uomo chiedo qui visto che credo che per le esperienze di amanti nessuno di voi possa rispondermi meglio: perché un uomo che INDUBBIAMENTE sta bene con la moglie sotto tutti i punti di vista, la vuole tradire? La confusione a me precisamente arriva da una cosa precisa.e lo dico senza moralismi, come puoi stare cosi bene e in confidenza con una donna, desiderare da lei dei figli, avere voglia di lei perché dopo anni ancora ti eccita e avere lo spazio.mentale di mandare messaggi a un'altra? Mentire alla rua migliore amica e conpagna per andare a cena con.una che per te UNDUBBIAMEBTE è meno importante? A parte il pericolo sempre presente di essere scoperto e quindi di deludere e far soffrire tua moglie, come pioi avere energie mentali da sottrarre a ciò che per te è prioritario e dedicarlo a qualcosa che comunque non ti.porterà da nessuna parte? Lui addirittura si era spunto a parlarmi di cose da fare di lì a un anno e quindi nella,sua testa il rapporto con me era qualcosa che dava per scontato sarebbe proseguito nel lungo periodo. Una,ragazza qui ha detto che forse lui era spaventato dal rapporto fin troppo bello e importante con ka moglie da cercare un'amante per paura di un rapporto totalizzante. Sono d'accirdo perché guarda caso lui ha cercato me pochi mesi dopo aver messo su casa con lei, quindi nuove responsabilità, vedere lei non più come fidanzata ma come moglie e sua nuova famiglia. Possibile ma credo che a 37 anni e dopo molti anni di rapporto le prove di intimità e di vita,affrontate insieme siano state tante...


semolicemente perche' non ama ne te e ne lei.
Le piacete e siete utili alla sua vita.
tutto qui.


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vorrei farti notare che tu non sei libera. Per niente. Guarda i neretti.


Cosa vuoi dirmi?


----------



## Ginevrat (14 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si ma secondo te uno in crisi va a convivere ? Due mesi eh...non dieci anni


E uno appena andato a convivere, con la casetta nuova da sistemare non ha di meglio da,fare che trovarsi un'amante? Io trovo che le due cose siano contraddittorie a prescindere.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Si lo è stato perché era in una località vicino al mare e poi abbiamo pranzato in un ristorante con la vista mare stupenda! Al ritorno ci siamo fermati da me dopo una,giornata insieme ed è stato un sesso pieno di dolcezza.


Comunque non capisco... portarti al lavoro con lui.
Per un pranzo insieme ed un dopo lavoro insieme non vedo la necessità che ti trascini al lavoro con lui salvo che ha una professione che interessa anche a te. So che tu l’avrai fatto con piacere e per passare più tempo insieme ma a me sembra inopportuno soprattutto da parte sua.
Lui mi sembra abbastanza freddo, sa calarsi nel ruolo di marito innamorato e avere un’amante nello stesso tempo.
Non credo che sia innamorato di nessuna di voi due. Di te no, non mi sembra che faccia niente di eclatante da pensare che abbia perso la testa per te e neanche della moglie perché altrimenti non avrebbe senso la relazione extra.
Se t’innamori ti farà soffrire credo. Spero di sbagliarmi, ma adesso la penso così. Evita di avere delle aspettative da lui, giusto per risparmiarti eventuali sofferenze dopo.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Marjanna (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi dirmi?


Vedo che hai risolto un malessere da una relazione precedente attaccandoti a quest'uomo. Hai curato la depressione e la solitudine con questo rapporto. Ora se questa terapia in carne e ossa dovesse venire a mancare come pensi di fare.
Perchè il rischio mi pare evidente.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vedo che hai risolto un malessere da una relazione precedente attaccandoti a quest'uomo. Hai curato la depressione e la solitudine con questo rapporto. Ora se questa terapia in carne e ossa dovesse venire a mancare come pensi di fare.
> Perchè il rischio mi pare evidente.


Ho sempre pensato che le persone che escono devastate da una relazione sbagliata spesso diventano vittime di una nuova relazione sbagliata. 
Perché ci si accontenta di poco di più di quello con cui si era abituati prima.
Infatti Ginevra ha avuto piacere andare con lui al lavoro ... che barba, che noia ...


----------



## Lostris (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ... Quello cheho visto è che non solo lui non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciarla e che lei è la,sua migliore amica ma anche e qui non so cosa pensare anche una donna che lui ama ricambiato e per la quale prova dopo 7 anni ancora attrazione. Io da quel giorno mi sono molto raffreddata perché *mi sento molto confusa*. Ma *cosa sono io per lui?* *Cosa cerca da me* se ha un rapporto così completo da sua moglie? Ho sempre pensato che l'amante arrivasse nelle storie stanche, in crisi, in quei matrimoni dove ci si fa l'amante per sopportare meglio la moglie e non doverla lasciare. Qualcuno si trova in una situazione come la mia? Mi aiutate a capire perché un uomo così attaccato alla moglie e "preso" da lei deve farsi un'amante non solo per il sesso...perché potrei capire la voglia magari di trasgressione...no lui con me ha instaurato un vero e proprio rapporto di coppia. *Cosa significa tutto questo?* Help.





Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ciao, *a me interessa capire lui per conoscerlo meglio*,* il nostro rapporto *seppur raffreddato da,parte mia,*sta proseguendo*. Cioè forse ho in testa uno stereotipo dell'amante. Io ho sempre immaginato due situazioni o quella dell'uomo di mezza età, abitudinario con la moglie più madre che amante che si fa appunto un amante magari più giovane per esigenze sessuali e da coccolare romanticamente per sfuggire alla noia domestica. Oppure un uomo che per varie ragioni sta male a casa perché la moglie è fredda o litigano o lui non è più attratto...qui nulla è così. Lui con lei non si annoia affatto, la cerca lui stesso ho visto molte volte al giorno, le fa battute passionali a cui lei risponde subito, sono amici, complici e amanti. Lui con me ha creato uno spazio nostro non fatto di incontri fugaci e messaggi espliciti ma siamo anche amici, lui sta iniziando a fidarsi di me, mi racconta delle sue cose, meno comunque rispetto a quello che dice alla moglie.* Lei* la chiama amore, *a me *tesoro. *A lei *dice non vedo l'ora di coccolarti stasera,*a me *dice vorrei venire li da te anche adesso tesoro mio!...avendo visto il rapporto che ha con lei mi sento.il terzo incomodo. Prima no perché tutte queste attenzioni non le riservasse doppie o triple alka moglie.





Ginevrat ha detto:


> Si io sono l'altra. L'essere amante ti ricorda che esiste un' altra che preferisce a te giorno dopo giorno, un'altra che dopo avere fatto sesso con me tiene abbracciata di notte e che vuole proteggere dai pericoli e angosce, me compresa.
> *Io in effetti vorrei con lui un rapporto diverso con lui, meno finta coppia,* mi spiego? *Ho paura che se glielo dico perdo *e che tutto diventi squallido e meccanico. Io non sono il suo tesoro anche se lui me lo dice. Un tesoro lo custodisci,è prezioso è qualcosa di importante..*il suo tesoro è la moglie non io*. Quindi *che lui mi.chiami tesoro, che mi racconti del suo lavoro, che mi porti a passeggiare come gia ha fatto, adesso che so che non deriva da mancanze di coppia e per questo lo lasciavo.fare, mi mette molto a disagio.* Mi sa di doppione...


Vorrei farti notare come hai impostato la tematica e le domande/questioni che ti poni.

Qui il senso di colpa non c'è manco con il binocolo. Dopo il trentesimo post è magicamente emerso e ora, non si capisce come, è al centro dei discorsi.

Io andrei proprio oltre.
Chissenefrega dei tuoi sensi di colpa, qualora ci fossero realmente eh.

A lui non fregano di certo, perchè non li conosce.
La moglie non mi pare che ne ricavi chissà qualche beneficio, a meno che tu non decida di troncare e fare opera di bene in virtù di questi.

E tu sembra che ti ci nascondi dietro per non affrontare discorsi reali e un pò più pratici del sesso degli angeli, cioè decidere se te lo vuoi tenere ora che sai come vive di là o se lo vuoi mollare.
Ti sta bene un rapporto così oppure vuoi altro?


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> E uno appena andato a convivere, con la casetta nuova da sistemare non ha di meglio da,fare che trovarsi un'amante? Io trovo che le due cose siano contraddittorie a prescindere.


Appunto ... e quindi perché il dubbio non ti e’ venuto ?
Uomo infelice con fidanzata = se non è deficiente non va a convivere 
Se lo fa, così infelice forse non è ...


----------



## Lara3 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> E uno appena andato a convivere, con la casetta nuova da sistemare non ha di meglio da,fare che trovarsi un'amante? Io trovo che le due cose siano contraddittorie a prescindere.


La questione non è che adesso che hai letto i messaggi su whatsapp hai scoperto un amante che non conoscevi. 
Anche senza leggere i messaggi il vostro rapporto per come era impostato non prevedeva nulla di più di qualche incontro finalizzato ad un rapporto sessuale.
A 37 anni se desideri avere dei figli è meglio che lo lasci perdere.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> La mia non è competitività, è senso di colpa. Come ho già detto.pensare che lui avesse un rapporto agli sgoccioli,supposizione fatta per come mi trattava e per il fatto che avesse con me un rapporto anche affettuoso oltre che sessuale, mi faceva pensare che in fondo non c era nulla di male a stare con un uomo che non ama la moglie. Vedere che la ama invece mi.fa sentire in colpa perché è pesante sapere che lui a causa tua fa qualcosa di negativo verso un rapporto per lui molto.importante. aumenta la,responsabilità del mio ruolo.





Ginevrat ha detto:


> Si mi fido di lui


Quello che hai scritto sopra è pieno di fiducia.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Io però non ricevo la risposta che cerco. Perché uno.appagato cerca anche altro? Se io sto mangiando al calduccio prelibatezze da uno chef stellato pagandole anche a caro prezzo ( vedi tempo dedicato alla moglie, sacrifici economici etc) mi guarderei bene dall'alzarmi nel mezzo del pastp, uscire al freddo rischiando una congestione (essere scoperto) per andare da mcdonald ( panino sotto certi aspetti gudurioso ma non paragonabile al rapporto principale alla donna che ami davvero con tutto il cuore). Invece pare proprio ciò che fa la prima categoria di questi.uomini. come può un'amante rafforzare un rapporto? Non può...perche si porta dietro un carico di menzogne, intimità non più esclusiva, divisione del tempo tra,due donne...come possono avere un rapporto appagante e desiderare volobtariamente buttatci sopra merda a palate?


Ti fidi tantissimo e lo stimi.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che discorso... Non certo in senso oggettivo.
> 
> Ma per la persona con cui sto, con quelle con cui instauro delle relazioni, mi auguro proprio di fare un minimo di differenza.
> Di essere la scelta consapevole tra altre possibilità, non il caso tra “una vale l’altra”. Mi sembra ovvio.
> Di avere qualche esclusiva.


Essere una scelta tra le possibili non è essere speciali.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La questione non è che adesso che hai letto i messaggi su whatsapp hai scoperto un amante che non conoscevi.


Non sono pienamente d'accordo. Lei parla di invisibilità della moglie nel loro rapporto. Non ne ha la percezione quando sono insieme. 6 mesi sono pochi, ma sono un periodo in cui si è poco attenti. Un po' perchè sta conoscendo uno che prima manco sapeva che esisteva, e non è che se conosci uno dal giorno dopo pensi da mattino a sera a lui, vai avanti a pensare agli affari tuoi, e in genere non ci scopi, nel tempo poi provando belle sensazioni che hanno scacciato il senso di solitudine che sentiva si è avvolta in queste. E' la stessa nuvoletta di cui parlava [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION].
I messaggi sono qualcosa di visivo, tangibile. Lei esiste! E non solo esiste ma neppure è un rapporto spento.
Dovrebbe prenderla come una fortuna, se non li vedeva poteva passare chissà quanto altro tempo in cui sarebbe andata avanti dietro questa convinzione, andando sempre più a ingrassare un rapporto immaginario, dandogli sempre più spazio dentro di lei. E' ancora in una fase dove non si sono create aspettative, se non quelle legate ad un uscita insieme _di un giorno nel futuro non definito_. Ma deve agire per sostituire la "terapia", il prima possibile. Perchè come paragone al prima di lui, lei ha solitudine e depressione. Dunque qualcosa in lei agisce per dirgli di continuare.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La questione non è che adesso che hai letto i messaggi su whatsapp hai scoperto un amante che non conoscevi.
> Anche senza leggere i messaggi il vostro rapporto per come era impostato non prevedeva nulla di più di qualche incontro finalizzato ad un rapporto sessuale.
> A 37 anni se desideri avere dei figli è meglio che lo lasci perdere.


Non li desidera.
Non vuole una famiglia.
Questa relazione è perfetta per tirare ancora qualche anno e poi dire che è una fatalità.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Mi presento sono Ginevra (nome inventato), ho 37 anni come il mio amante che chiamerò Marco. Ho conosciuto Marco durante una crisi sentimentale e mi sono subito buttata nella nuova storia con lui. Quando l'ho conosciuto avevo appena rotto con il mio ex con cui ho convissuto 10 anni ma che non amavo più da diversi anni e alla fine quando lui insisteva per mettere su famiglia non me la sono sentita. Desidero dei figli ma non sono riuscita a farli con un uomo che non amavo piu. È stato un momento di grande solitudine e dolore e l'inaspettato arrivo di Marco mi.ha ridato il sorriso. Lui anche è fidanzato da,parecchi anni, 7/8 mi pare e convive da uno (quando ci siamo messi insieme abitava con lei da pochissimi mesi). La nostra storia è stata da subito intensa. Voglia reciproca di vedersi, cene, tenerezza e anche progetti futuri da parte sua nel senso che non mi ha mai detto che avrebbe lasciato la sua donna per me o che voleva una vita con me, questo mai, semmai mi parlava di cose future che avrebbe fatto tipo diceva: carino questo o quel posto di vacanza...poi ti ci porto...oppure gli dicevo che mi.piaceva qualcosa e lui subito rispondeva poi la facciamo insieme etc. Mi parlava di tutto di se, della sua famiglia, amici, hobby, lavoro etc tranne della,sua compagna. Quando accennavo io il discorso lui subito entrava a disagio e cambiava discorso o si ammutoliva. Io pensavo si trattasse di senso di colpa perché stava con me ma adesso dopo quello che sto per dirvi non lo so più. Come dicevo con me non solo faceva sesso ma abbiamo instaurato una vera e propria storia parallela fatta anche di tenerezza, uscite, confidenza tanto che più che una storia tra amanti sembrava proprio una nuova storia a tutti gli effetti. Io non ho mai preteso da lui che la lasciasse anche perché avendo io chiuso da poco una storia di 10 anni so che sono cose che non si decidono senza sofferenza e in fretta e gli lasciavo il suo spazio. Con lui mi sentivo felice e non mi ha mai fatto.mancare attenzioni. Immaginavo che lui avesse una storia stanca come l'avevo io fatta di abitudine, sicurezza ma poco vero amore e per questo avesse instaurato una storia parallela con me. Immaginavo che l'avrebbe lasciata da solo se lo desiderava. Una sera mentre eravamo insieme lui si è sentito male. Ha mangiato al ristorante qualcosa di avariato probabilmente e quando mi ha accompagnata a casa ha iniziato a vomitare e sudava freddo. L'ho fatto stendere sul letto ed è rimasto lì oltre un'ora fino ad addormentarsi ben oltre l'orario in cui doveva rientrare dalla moglie dalla cena di "lavoro". Lei ha iniziato a mandargli messaggi e io ho aperto la chat di wapp per rispondere al suo posto visto che lui era ancora stravolto e stava dormendo.  Le ho scritto che un collega si era sentito male e che lo aveva accompagnato in ospedale e che appena possibile sarebbe rientrato. Se non che mossa dalla curiosità ho guardato i loro vecchi messaggi e sono rimasta sconvolta. Non solo sentiva la moglie molto più di quanto non sentisse me e fin qui ok,la cosa,assurda è che non.erano affatto in crisi. In pratica ho visto che si sentono tutti i giorni molte volte al giorno sia con chiamate che con messaggi (chiamate anche di 20 minuti a volta quindi non semplice chiamata di routine ma chiamate di 20 minuti indicano che hanno molto da dirsi) e poi messaggi wapp: si raccontano la giornata, si dicono che si amano, parlano anche di quando a breve avranno un bambino e poi progetti di vacanze, battute simpatiche, romanticismo insomma tutto fa pensare leggere quei messaggi fuorché che lui abbia un'amante fissa,da,6 mesi. Quello che ho visto è che non solo lui non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciarla e che lei è la,sua migliore amica ma anche e qui non so cosa pensare anche una donna che lui ama ricambiato e per la quale prova dopo 7 anni ancora attrazione. Io da quel giorno mi sono molto raffreddata perché mi sento molto confusa. Ma cosa sono io per lui? Cosa cerca da me se ha un rapporto così completo da sua moglie? Ho sempre pensato che l'amante arrivasse nelle storie stanche, in crisi, in quei matrimoni dove ci si fa l'amante per sopportare meglio la moglie e non doverla lasciare. Qualcuno si trova in una situazione come la mia? Mi aiutate a capire perché un uomo così attaccato alla moglie e "preso" da lei deve farsi un'amante non solo per il sesso...perché potrei capire la voglia magari di trasgressione...no lui con me ha instaurato un vero e proprio rapporto di coppia. Cosa significa tutto questo? Help.


Non siamo tutti fatti per la monogamia. Nemmeno tu. Quindi che vuoi?


----------



## Lara3 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non sono pienamente d'accordo. Lei parla di invisibilità della moglie nel loro rapporto. Non ne ha la percezione quando sono insieme. 6 mesi sono pochi, ma sono un periodo in cui si è poco attenti. Un po' perchè sta conoscendo uno che prima manco sapeva che esisteva, e non è che se conosci uno dal giorno dopo pensi da mattino a sera a lui, vai avanti a pensare agli affari tuoi, e in genere non ci scopi, nel tempo poi provando belle sensazioni che hanno scacciato il senso di solitudine che sentiva si è avvolta in queste. E' la stessa nuvoletta di cui parlava [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION].
> I messaggi sono qualcosa di visivo, tangibile. Lei esiste! E non solo esiste ma neppure è un rapporto spento.
> Dovrebbe prenderla come una fortuna, se non li vedeva poteva passare chissà quanto altro tempo in cui sarebbe andata avanti dietro questa convinzione, andando sempre più a ingrassare un rapporto immaginario, dandogli sempre più spazio dentro di lei. E' ancora in una fase dove non si sono create aspettative, se non quelle legate ad un uscita insieme _di un giorno nel futuro non definito_. Ma deve agire per sostituire la "terapia", il prima possibile. Perchè come paragone al prima di lui, lei ha solitudine e depressione. Dunque qualcosa in lei agisce per dirgli di continuare.


Sicuramente lei adesso non ha la percezione della sua storia vista dall’esterno. E può sembrare meglio che niente.
Ma anche senza la scoperta dei messaggi c’erano giornate in cui lui era totalmente assente fino alla sera per darle la buona notte. Non ha mai fatto niente di particolare per dimostrare quanto ci tiene al tempo passato con lei , salvo un inutile messaggio in cui dice “adesso vorrei essere con te”. Che lo faccia, che esca di casa una sera dicendo che porta fuori il cane e che vada da lei ( anche se non ha il cane). In sei mesi te ne accorgi se si è una ruota di scorta o un ruotino di scorta.
Se s’innamorera non so come gestirà una relazione come questa. Lei dice che si vedono QUANDO LUI PUÒ, non quando lei può o quando lei desidera ( o almeno qualche volta che dipenda anche da lei).


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ciao, io non pretendo nulla da lui. So bene che ci tiene separate. Ma la mia domanda era un'altra. Perché uno.che non è in crisi con la moglie e che anzi con lei parla tantissimo,ne è attratto e lei anche da lui cerca un'amante?


perché prova attrazione, insomma gli fai sangue.
E visto che ci sei stata ogni lasciata è petsa


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> ”Se ti va, ci andiamo “ è tutta un’altra cosa.
> E il “ti porto” mi sembra poi coerente con il resto.


Un "ti *devo* portare a vedere quel posto che mi hai detto che ti interessa visitare" va bene?



Ginevrat ha detto:


> Perché secondo te l'essere amante.non significa che a me venga preferita un'altra?
> Io per me adesso voglio questo ma mi mette a disagio vedere la,tenerezza che riserva alla moglie. Diciamo che ora mi sento in colpa di essere entrata a gamba tesa in un rapporto d'amore e solido laddove prima giustificavo il suo essere diventato mio amante come una sua forte mancanza nella coppia.


E' un tuo problema, però.
Adesso ti mancano le rassicurazioni, per cui i sensi di colpa affiorano, e le conferme, le solite che vogliono legare ogni rapporto a una progettualità, a un modello predefinito nel quale ovviamente la tua storia non rientra.
Voi avete una relazione. Questa relazione ad entrambi dà molto (vero o no?), anche se è extraconiugale. 
Questo è solo quello che dovrebbe contare per te e che devi valutare.
Cosa ti dà ora questa relazione?
.



Ginevrat ha detto:


> Non voglio farlo lasciare. Sono solo a disagio che lui sia diventato mio amante pur stando benissimo con sua moglie. Mi sento in colpa.


Ecco, appunto.
In colpa dovrebbe in realtà sentirsi lui, non tu.



Lostris ha detto:


> Non so se è questione proprio di aspettative.
> Secondo me è la valenza che dai a delle componenti nella relazione, e quindi, a seconda della loro importanza, alla relazione stessa.
> 
> Se fai un gesto e penso che lo fai solo per me, assume un certo peso e significato. Se scopro che lo fai anche per un’altra, cambia, perché di riflesso divento meno speciale.
> ...


Questo è vero.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ha accontentata


Perché pensi non sia vero?
In ogni persona trovi qualcosa che un'altra non sa darti.
E scopri che quella cosa è diventata adesso per te importante anche se prima neppure sapevi potesse esserci.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un "ti *devo* portare a vedere quel posto che mi hai detto che ti interessa visitare" va bene?


No.
Si portano le valigie o i bambini. Con una persona adulta si va insieme.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero pensiamo di essere speciali?
> Guardiamo la vicina, la collega. Ci sembrano speciali?


Ogni persona può essere speciale per qualcun altro.
Certo.
Non piangeremmo per un amore che finisce o per una persona che muore, quando ogni giorno sono accadimenti costanti.


----------



## spleen (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Si mi fido di lui


  Ritieni sia una fiducia ben riposta dal momento che era arrivato a farti credere che il rapporto con sua moglie fosse diverso da quello che hai scoperto?


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> *Il vederli felici mi ha fatta sentire in colpa per andare a intaccare qualcosa di solido che sicuramente una amante non può rafforzare ma solo rovinare*. Di sicuro le *bugie *che lui le racconta quando viene da me hanno un peso diverso se sai che lui le dice a una che non ama che se invece le dice a una che ama molto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non si rovina nulla, fidati.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Mi sta benissimo fare l'amante perché nel.mio rapporto con lui sono appagata. Facciamo sesso nella quantità che a me sta bene, usciamo a divertirci e mi.sta bene, mi.chiama e mi.messaggia e non mi fa sentire sola o  in attesa mentre lui è con la moglie. Anzi diciamo che il tempo libero da,dedicare alle mie attività e avere lui nel resto del tempo è una cosa molto soddisfacente. Venendo da una,relazione molto.lunga posso dire che l intimità della convivenza è unica però anche micidiale. Momenti in cui vorresti solo restare una domenica sul divano e non puoi perché comunque hai la,responsabilità anche dell'altro che magari vuole uscire con te o devi preparargli il pranzo o la casa da sistemare. Oppure vederlo tutto il giorno.a casa e poi uscire sempre voi due per una cenetta romantica. Si appiattisce molto l'emozione. Certo sono piccole cose se ami davvero però alla lunga,possono farti dare l'altro per scontato, arriva il calo del desiderio, poi la noia e poi l'amante.


Ok. E' funzionale anche a te questo tipo di rapporto.
Per ora è quello di cui hai bisogno.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché pensi non sia vero?
> In ogni persona trovi qualcosa che un'altra non sa darti.
> E scopri che quella cosa è diventata adesso per te importante anche se prima neppure sapevi potesse esserci.


Ma io non metto in dubbio che si possa volere un rapporto da amante, meno impegnativo, più libero e non progettuale.
Solo che per Ginevrat non è così.
È impegnativo e non libero perché lei è disponibile quando lui può. Lei si paragona alla moglie e GIUSTAMENTE si sente in colpa (se comprassi da un ricettatore mi sentirei in colpa, anche se non conosco il ladro, perché sarei comunque la ragione del furto in quanto acquirente) e anche in competizione per il semplice fatto di confrontare le due relazioni.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> E uno appena andato a convivere, con la casetta nuova da sistemare non ha di meglio da,fare che trovarsi un'amante? Io trovo che le due cose siano contraddittorie a prescindere.


No. Accade più di quel che pensi.
Anche da parte femminile.
E' uno abituato a tradire e che continuerà a farlo sempre.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Si portano le valigie o i bambini. Con una persona adulta si va insieme.


Uff... se guido io ti porto io.
Se guidi tu mi porti tu.
:sonar: SE usiamo il navigatore ci porta lui. Di solito se non è aggiornato dove gli pare e nei posti più sbagliati e assurdi della regione.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non metto in dubbio che si possa volere un rapporto da amante, meno impegnativo, più libero e non progettuale.
> Solo che per Ginevrat non è così.
> È impegnativo e non libero perché lei è disponibile quando lui può. Lei si paragona alla moglie e GIUSTAMENTE si sente in colpa (se comprassi da un ricettatore mi sentirei in colpa, anche se non conosco il ladro, perché sarei comunque la ragione del furto in quanto acquirente) e anche in competizione per il semplice fatto di confrontare le due relazioni.


Secondo me è solo gelosa e delusa.
Sperava di essere la prescelta, ora si sente sminuita nel suo ruolo secondario. Sperava di non avere concorrenti, mentre invece lui convive felicemente con un'altra. 
Se avesse veramente sensi di colpa lo mollerebbe senza venire a scrivere su un forum.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uff... se guido io ti porto io.
> Se guidi tu mi porti tu.
> :sonar: SE usiamo il navigatore ci porta lui. Di solito se non è aggiornato dove gli pare e nei posti più sbagliati e assurdi della regione.


È un “portare” di ruolo simbolico. 
È l’idea di uno che sa e porta e spiega. A me piace l’idea di voler condividere una esperienza. Oltretutto con qualcuno avrà già condiviso quel luogo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me è solo gelosa e delusa.
> Sperava di essere la prescelta, ora si sente sminuita nel suo ruolo secondario. Sperava di non avere concorrenti, mentre invece lui convive felicemente con un'altra.
> Se avesse veramente sensi di colpa lo mollerebbe senza venire a scrivere su un forum.


La competizione la vedo e credo che sia la cosa che, grazie alla rivelazione delle conversazioni con la moglie, le crea più disagio.
Non escludo però il senso di colpa. 
Se non piace la definizione, chiamiamolo come ci pare.
Direi che si ha sempre una corresponsabilità per qualsiasi cosa che si fa.
Ognuno di noi crea una impronta ecologica* e si sente (o dovrebbe sentirsi) responsabile di ciò che la propria semplice esistenza comporta. Più consuma più aumenta l’impatto sul pianeta. Si può egoisticamente consumare molto, con consapevolezza e un po’ di senso di colpa. 

*.   https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impronta_ecologica


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un “portare” di ruolo simbolico.
> *È l’idea di uno che sa e porta e spieg*a. A me piace l’idea di voler condividere una esperienza. Oltretutto con qualcuno avrà già condiviso quel luogo.


E' una delle cose che più mi piacciono in un rapporto.
Portare e spiegare, ma anche il contrario.
Una donna che mi porta a condividere quello che lei considera godibile, divertente, importante, ma anche doloroso, triste, amaro.
Una donna che mi portasse nel suo mondo, me lo spiegasse... perché no?
Non siamo ragazzini che si affacciano alla vita e scoprono tutto insieme, siamo persone con una vita alle spalle e ognuno porta con sé le sue esperienze. Per dire, una donna che fosse un'esperta del deserto africano potrebbe condurmi a scoprire quel mondo che lei conosce, e io ne sarei ben lieto, come io potrei, se lei fosse interessata, portarla a visitare le spiagge naturiste. E' bella l'idea di portare qualcuno, di sentirsi ogni volta in grado di donare un poco di sé all'altro per sentirlo più vicino.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La competizione la vedo e credo che sia la cosa che, grazie alla rivelazione delle conversazioni con la moglie, le crea più disagio.
> Non escludo però il senso di colpa.
> Se non piace la definizione, chiamiamolo come ci pare.
> Direi che si ha sempre una corresponsabilità per qualsiasi cosa che si fa.
> ...


Io mangio carne ma...
Io non guardo Sanremo ma...
Io non dico bugie ma...
Può anche averli questi sensi di colpa, ma tanto forti non mi sembrano.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ti senti così in colpa, lascialo.    se non è nei tuoi progetti diventare tu quella ufficiale, lascialo.
> 
> tu sei a disagio perchè sei competitiva


Sta incassando una dura sconfitta. Lui se la scopa anche se sta benissimo con la moglie. Non vince neppure come giocattolo sessuale una partita che, invece, vorrebbe vincere totalmente.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Appunto ... e quindi perché il dubbio non ti e’ venuto ?
> Uomo infelice con fidanzata = se non è deficiente non va a convivere
> Se lo fa, così infelice forse non è ...


 Non è vero che un uomo infelice cona fidanzata non va a convivere. Ma sentito.la classica e RAGGELANTE frase o ci sposiamo o ci lasciamo detta da chi sta insieme da molti anni per dare una svolta alla propria vita? Lui sta insieme a lei da oltre 7 anni, sicuramente sta molto bene con lei, le vuole bene ma che ne so che dopo tutti sti anni il modo di fare dolce e attento non sia semplice abitudine per paura di sollevare problemi che porterebbero alla rottura? Non dico sia il suo caso, anzi, lo vedo molto innamorato di lei. Ma all'inizio non conoscendo il loro reale scambio emotivo che ho visto nei messaggi, pensavo a una coppia che si sistemava mettendo su casa e famigoia più per inerzia che per un reale sentimento.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' una delle cose che più mi piacciono in un rapporto.
> Portare e spiegare, ma anche il contrario.
> Una donna che mi porta a condividere quello che lei considera godibile, divertente, importante, ma anche doloroso, triste, amaro.
> Una donna che mi portasse nel suo mondo, me lo spiegasse... perché no?
> Non siamo ragazzini che si affacciano alla vita e scoprono tutto insieme, siamo persone con una vita alle spalle e ognuno porta con sé le sue esperienze. Per dire, una donna che fosse un'esperta del deserto africano potrebbe condurmi a scoprire quel mondo che lei conosce, e io ne sarei ben lieto, come io potrei, se lei fosse interessata, portarla a visitare le spiagge naturiste. E' bella l'idea di portare qualcuno, di sentirsi ogni volta in grado di donare un poco di sé all'altro per sentirlo più vicino.


Tu trasformi in positiva condivisione ciò che è invece semplice espressione banale dell’uomo che le cose le sa.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io mangio carne ma...
> Io non guardo Sanremo ma...
> Io non dico bugie ma...
> Può anche averli questi sensi di colpa, ma tanto forti non mi sembrano.


Lei si era fatta una costruzione che le consentiva di considerarsi ininfluente sul matrimonio. È crollata la costruzione. 

Del resto chi non è mai stato coinvolto in un tradimento, in qualsiasi ruolo, ha delle idee simili a quelle che aveva lei.
È sulla base di quelle idee che, quando si viene traditi, ci si ritrova annichiliti.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sarà che esprime un sottofondo di dominanza e prevaricazione :nuke:


Invece pensare di scappare al _ti porto_ da un senso di profonda insicurezza al di fuori della rassicurante cornice dei ruoli


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Non è vero che un uomo infelice cona fidanzata non va a convivere. Ma sentito.la classica e RAGGELANTE frase o ci sposiamo o ci lasciamo detta da chi sta insieme da molti anni per dare una svolta alla propria vita? Lui sta insieme a lei da oltre 7 anni, sicuramente sta molto bene con lei, le vuole bene ma che ne so che dopo tutti sti anni il modo di fare dolce e attento non sia semplice abitudine per paura di sollevare problemi che porterebbero alla rottura? Non dico sia il suo caso, anzi, lo vedo molto innamorato di lei. Ma all'inizio non conoscendo il loro reale scambio emotivo che ho visto nei messaggi, pensavo a una coppia che si sistemava mettendo su casa e famigoia più per inerzia che per un reale sentimento.


Secondo me tu hai un problema di comprensione. Non riesci a capire che il vostro noi non è speciale, è normalissimo. Si tradisce alla grande anche quando con la persona con cui stai ci stai da dio. Figurati se ti annoi.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Non è vero che un uomo infelice cona fidanzata non va a convivere. Ma sentito.la classica e RAGGELANTE frase o ci sposiamo o ci lasciamo detta da chi sta insieme da molti anni per dare una svolta alla propria vita? Lui sta insieme a lei da oltre 7 anni, sicuramente sta molto bene con lei, le vuole bene ma che ne so che dopo tutti sti anni il modo di fare dolce e attento non sia semplice abitudine per paura di sollevare problemi che porterebbero alla rottura? Non dico sia il suo caso, anzi, lo vedo molto innamorato di lei. Ma all'inizio non conoscendo il loro reale scambio emotivo che ho visto nei messaggi, pensavo a una coppia che si sistemava mettendo su casa e famigoia più per inerzia che per un reale sentimento.


Perché raggelante chiedere di definire il senso progettuale di una relazione?
La tua convivenza non ha funzionato e, arrivati al punto di vedere un futuro insieme, ti sei resa conto che non lo volevi. Ma avresti potuto vederlo. È una possibile evoluzione di un rapporto.
Perché hai convissuto tanto, pur poco convinta?
La fine della tua relazione ti ha portata a voler credere che sia per tutti così?


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Non è vero che un uomo infelice cona fidanzata non va a convivere. Ma sentito.la classica e RAGGELANTE frase o ci sposiamo o ci lasciamo detta da chi sta insieme da molti anni per dare una svolta alla propria vita? Lui sta insieme a lei da oltre 7 anni, sicuramente sta molto bene con lei, le vuole bene ma che ne so che dopo tutti sti anni il modo di fare dolce e attento non sia semplice abitudine per paura di sollevare problemi che porterebbero alla rottura? Non dico sia il suo caso, anzi, lo vedo molto innamorato di lei. Ma all'inizio non conoscendo il loro reale scambio emotivo che ho visto nei messaggi, pensavo a una coppia che si sistemava mettendo su casa e famigoia più per inerzia che per un reale sentimento.


Mi dici il piatto preferito del tuo amante?


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu trasformi in positiva condivisione ciò che è invece semplice espressione banale dell’uomo che le cose le sa.


E meno male che le sa.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Invece pensare di scappare al _ti porto_ da un senso di profonda insicurezza al di fuori della rassicurante cornice dei ruoli


Sì. Quasi paura. Io non scapperei mai a una donna che mi dicesse la stessa cosa. Mi sentirei incuriosito e lusingato da una condivisione.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me tu hai un problema di comprensione. Non riesci a capire che il vostro noi non è speciale, è normalissimo. Si tradisce alla grande anche quando con la persona con cui stai ci stai da dio. Figurati se ti annoi.


Ecco.il punto. Perché pur stando benissimo con una persona senti la voglia di tradirla? Ok sopra hai scritto che non siamo tutti monogami e ci sta. Però se la pensi così vivi come che ne so Sgarbi che si porta in giro contemporaneamente ragazze diverse, ha una pseudo compagna ufficiale da molto e tutte sanno bene la situazione e l'accettano volontariamente.
Se tu invece non sei monogamo ma ti innamori di una persona e per non perderla perché non la vede come te, ti metti in un rapporto in APPARENZA monogamo e quindi ESCLUSIVO dove le fai credere di fare sesso solo con lei, uscire solo.con lei, confidarsi solo con lei etc. E invece TRADISCI UN PATTO ALLA BASE DI QUEL RAPPORTO non solo attraverso il sesso ma attraverso un consapevole inganno quotidiano, con bugie ripetute, sottraendole tempo che comunque dedichi alle altre, facendo sesso, ovvero.la connessione più profonda,tra due persone, non solo.a lei ma ANCHE con lei come puoi dire che queste azioni ti facciano stare "da dio"'in quel rapporto? Non è un giudizio.morale. ma ti chiedo non è faticoso e logorante tutto questo? Non è brutto dire alla,donna che ami guardandola negli occhi  che quella sera non mangerai il cibo da lei preparato per te perché invece porterai al ristorante un'altra?


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi dici il piatto preferito del tuo amante?


Pizza margherita


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ecco.il punto. Perché pur stando benissimo con una persona senti la voglia di tradirla? Ok sopra hai scritto che non siamo tutti monogami e ci sta. Però se la pensi così vivi come che ne so Sgarbi che si porta in giro contemporaneamente ragazze diverse, ha una pseudo compagna ufficiale da molto e tutte sanno bene la situazione e l'accettano volontariamente.
> Se tu invece non sei monogamo ma ti innamori di una persona e per non perderla perché non la vede come te, ti metti in un rapporto in APPARENZA monogamo e quindi ESCLUSIVO dove le fai credere di fare sesso solo con lei, uscire solo.con lei, confidarsi solo con lei etc. E invece TRADISCI UN PATTO ALLA BASE DI QUEL RAPPORTO non solo attraverso il sesso ma attraverso un consapevole inganno quotidiano, con bugie ripetute, sottraendole tempo che comunque dedichi alle altre, facendo sesso, ovvero.la connessione più profonda,tra due persone, non solo.a lei ma ANCHE con lei come puoi dire che queste azioni ti facciano stare "da dio"'in quel rapporto? Non è un giudizio.morale. ma ti chiedo non è faticoso e logorante tutto questo? *Non è brutto dire alla,donna che ami guardandola negli occhi  che quella sera non mangerai il cibo da lei preparato per te perché invece porterai al ristorante un'altra?*


No, se tu sei fatto così, se è quello che vuoi.
Non è monogamo. Sta bene con lei e con te contemporaneamente.
Tu vuoi l'esclusiva.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Pizza margherita


Dubito la mangi tutte le sere, no?


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché raggelante chiedere di definire il senso progettuale di una relazione?
> La tua convivenza non ha funzionato e, arrivati al punto di vedere un futuro insieme, ti sei resa conto che non lo volevi. Ma avresti potuto vederlo. È una possibile evoluzione di un rapporto.
> Perché hai convissuto tanto, pur poco convinta?
> La fine della tua relazione ti ha portata a voler credere che sia per tutti così?


Non ho detto questo. E non sono.contro.la progettualita che sicuramente è uno degli.elementi di un vero amore. Dico solo che la progettualita non è sempre, anzi.molto spesso, sinonimo di amore. Dopo molti anni in un rapporto può finire l'amore o non esserci mai stato, intendo quello da anime genelle, e due possono comunque mettere su casa perché insieme stanno comunque bene,non vogliono ricominciare tutto da zero non sapendo neanche come sarà il nuovo rapporto , desiderando dei figli e cedendo che l'altra persona sarebbe adatta nel ruolo...anzi ti dirò di più. A meno che non si parli di gente che si mette insieme molto giovane, quando due fanno passare troppi anni dal fidanzamento al matrimonio di solito è perché sperano nel frattempo di trovare di meglio.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me è solo gelosa e delusa.
> Sperava di essere la prescelta, ora si sente sminuita nel suo ruolo secondario. Sperava di non avere concorrenti, mentre invece lui convive felicemente con un'altra.
> Se avesse veramente sensi di colpa lo mollerebbe senza venire a scrivere su un forum.


Non è così. Non mi sento sminuita. Al contrario. Prima pensando a un rapporto agli.sgoccioli pensavo ok lui la tradisce perché non ci resiste più in quel rapporto. Io.non ero la causa di nulla. Adesso che vedo che lui la ama sento una,responsabilità maggiore e il.mio ruolo.più importante in negativo. Lui la ama e nonostante questo viene lo stesso da me. Essere scelta da qualcuno che già ha qualcosa di bello è diverso da essere scelte da qualcuno che ha qualcosa di brutto e si presume sia più di bocca buona diciamo


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo. E non sono.contro.la progettualita che sicuramente è uno degli.elementi di un vero amore. Dico solo che la progettualita non è sempre, anzi.molto spesso, sinonimo di amore. Dopo molti anni in un rapporto può finire l'amore o non esserci mai stato, intendo quello da anime genelle, e due possono comunque mettere su casa perché insieme stanno comunque bene,non vogliono ricominciare tutto da zero non sapendo neanche come sarà il nuovo rapporto , desiderando dei figli e cedendo che l'altra persona sarebbe adatta nel ruolo...anzi ti dirò di più. A meno che non si parli di gente che si mette insieme molto giovane, quando due fanno passare troppi anni dal fidanzamento al matrimonio di solito è perché sperano nel frattempo di trovare di meglio.


Quindi credevi di poter essere quel "meglio", e che fosse solo una questione di tempo?


----------



## Rosarose (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Io però non ricevo la risposta che cerco. Perché uno.appagato cerca anche altro? Se io sto mangiando al calduccio prelibatezze da uno chef stellato pagandole anche a caro prezzo ( vedi tempo dedicato alla moglie, sacrifici economici etc) mi guarderei bene dall'alzarmi nel mezzo del pastp, uscire al freddo rischiando una congestione (essere scoperto) per andare da mcdonald ( panino sotto certi aspetti gudurioso ma non paragonabile al rapporto principale alla donna che ami davvero con tutto il cuore). Invece pare proprio ciò che fa la prima categoria di questi.uomini. come può un'amante rafforzare un rapporto? Non può...perche si porta dietro un carico di menzogne, intimità non più esclusiva, divisione del tempo tra,due donne...come possono avere un rapporto appagante e desiderare volobtariamente buttatci sopra merda a palate?


Purtroppo io non posso risponderti lo potrebbero fare in diversi, qui..Da quello che hanno scritto in passato, il succo é che non vogliono rinunciare a nulla delle occasioni che la vita offre, sono abbastanza sicuri di riuscire a controllare le relazioni clandestine e a tenere al sicuro il rapporto ufficiale. 
Sono dei goderecci sperimentatori, riescono a scindere e a vivere a compartimenti stagni.
Ora però voglio dirti che il secondo tipo non è che sia garanzia di avere poi un rapporto in esclusiva. 
Cioè molti tradiscono per compensazione, ma poi per ragioni che vanno dai figli alla situazione peggiorativa economica rimangono con due piedi in due staffe...
Io però fossi in te, metterei sulla bilancia il fatto che sei giovane, non hai vincoli famigliari, esci da un periodo difficile, e lui Non potrà essere più di quello che ti ha mostrato fino ad ora.
Distaccati, comincia a guardarti in torno, riduci tu il tempo che gli dedichi, fallo diventare marginale e poi quando sarai sicura di poterlo fare lascialo!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dubito la mangi tutte le sere, no?


Ovvio


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo. E non sono.contro.la progettualita che sicuramente è uno degli.elementi di un vero amore. Dico solo che la progettualita non è sempre, anzi.molto spesso, sinonimo di amore. Dopo molti anni in un rapporto può finire l'amore o non esserci mai stato, intendo quello da anime genelle, e due possono comunque mettere su casa perché insieme stanno comunque bene,non vogliono ricominciare tutto da zero non sapendo neanche come sarà il nuovo rapporto , desiderando dei figli e cedendo che l'altra persona sarebbe adatta nel ruolo...anzi ti dirò di più. A meno che non si parli di gente che si mette insieme molto giovane, quando due fanno passare troppi anni dal fidanzamento al matrimonio di solito è perché sperano nel frattempo di trovare di meglio.


Hai spiegato meglio la tua costruzione rassicurante.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sta incassando una dura sconfitta. Lui se la scopa anche se sta benissimo con la moglie. Non vince neppure come giocattolo sessuale una partita che, invece, vorrebbe vincere totalmente.


In realtà la sconfitta è la moglie. Una che c'era da prima, che per lui fa tutto, a cui non fa mancare nulla né in termini di sesso né di comunicazione né di affetto eppure lui la,ringrazia ingannandola e scopandosi a,sua insaputa la prima che passa, ci siamo.conosciuti per caso e sinceramente io non sono Belen, una nella media. Ti pare che la sconfitta sarei io?


----------



## Lostris (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Lei si era fatta una costruzione che le consentiva di considerarsi ininfluente sul matrimonio. È crollata la costruzione. *
> 
> Del resto chi non è mai stato coinvolto in un tradimento, in qualsiasi ruolo, ha delle idee simili a quelle che aveva lei.
> È sulla base di quelle idee che, quando si viene traditi, ci si ritrova annichiliti.


Mah.
Le è crollata una costruzione per cui si considerava un'oasi speciale di emozioni rispetto ad una relazione che credeva spenta.

Di fatto lei, sul matrimonio, è ininfluente tanto quanto prima. Anzi, ha acquisito la consapevolezza di quanto lo sia davvero.

A parer mio.


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> In realtà la sconfitta è la moglie. Una che c'era da prima, che per lui fa tutto, a cui non fa mancare nulla né in termini di sesso né di comunicazione né di affetto eppure lui la,ringrazia ingannandola e scopandosi a,sua insaputa la prima che passa, ci siamo.conosciuti per caso e sinceramente io non sono Belen, una nella media. Ti pare che la sconfitta sarei io?


Embè. Ne è emersa la figura dell'ingrato. Dopo il masochista.
Non è che stai descrivendo una bella posta in palio


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ovvio


Esattamente quello che volevo che comprendessi.
Da fuori è ovvio tutto quanto, come per te è ovvio che lui non mangi tutte le sere la pizza Margherita.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai spiegato meglio la tua costruzione rassicurante.


Beh forse sei tu che vuoi raccontartela diversamente. In giro vedi tutti grandi amori? E credi davvero che tutti i grandi amori abbiano l'amante di mezzo? Oppure che dopo molti anni sua facile ricominciare da zero? Io anche al lavoro vedo gente che odia il proprio lavoro e se lo fa andare bene perché è a tempo.indeterminato e di questi tempi "sono fortunato" ad avere un lavoro fisso e intanto si ingobbiscono e si deprimono giorno.per giorno....e nell'amore non è così? Allora cosa vuoi che ti dica. Sarò stata io l'unica sfortunata ad avere avuto una convivenza noiosa e averla troncata. Tutti gli altri si vede che hanno trovato l'anima gemella e che tradiscono pur stando "benissimo" nel rapporto ufficiale.


----------



## Lostris (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Non è così. Non mi sento sminuita. Al contrario. Prima pensando a un rapporto agli.sgoccioli pensavo ok lui la tradisce perché non ci resiste più in quel rapporto. Io.non ero la causa di nulla. Adesso che vedo che lui la ama sento una,responsabilità maggiore e il.mio ruolo.più importante in negativo. Lui la ama e nonostante questo viene lo stesso da me. Essere scelta da qualcuno che già ha qualcosa di bello è diverso da essere scelte da qualcuno che ha qualcosa di brutto e si presume sia più di bocca buona diciamo


Non sei causa di nulla anche adesso eh. Causa di che?
Mica la lascia, cerca di non darti troppa importanza in questo senso.

E appunto ribalta la prospettiva in positivo.
Essere scelte da uno che ha già tutto dà sicuramente più valore rispetto a quello che viene con te spinto da problemi vari. 

Sei aggiuntiva, non di compensazione. 

Cioè l'altra è più poverina ora perchè sta bene a casa, rispetto a quanto poteva esserlo prima?
Non funziona così.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che volevo che comprendessi.
> Da fuori è ovvio tutto quanto, come per te è ovvio che lui non mangi tutte le sere la pizza Margherita.


 Cosa è ovvio?
Tu tradivi stando benissimo nel tuo rapporto solo per diversificare?
Il tradire ha, rafforzato la tua coppia?
Non avevi paura,di essere scoperto e di come lei l avrebbe presa?
Hai.un'amabte fissa o cambi solo per sesso e una o l altra non fa differenza?


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Beh forse sei tu che vuoi raccontartela diversamente. In giro vedi tutti grandi amori? E credi davvero che tutti i grandi amori abbiano l'amante di mezzo? Oppure che dopo molti anni sua facile ricominciare da zero? Io anche al lavoro vedo gente che odia il proprio lavoro e se lo fa andare bene perché è a tempo.indeterminato e di questi tempi "sono fortunato" ad avere un lavoro fisso e intanto si ingobbiscono e si deprimono giorno.per giorno....e nell'amore non è così? Allora cosa vuoi che ti dica. Sarò stata io l'unica sfortunata ad avere avuto una convivenza noiosa e averla troncata. Tutti gli altri si vede che hanno trovato l'anima gemella e che tradiscono pur stando "benissimo" nel rapporto ufficiale.


Guarda che lui potrebbe scegliere tra te e lei se lo volesse.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non sei causa di nulla anche adesso eh. Causa di che?
> Mica la lascia, cerca di non darti troppa importanza in questo senso.
> 
> E appunto ribalta la prospettiva in positivo.
> ...


Sei un uomo? Tradisci tu?
Presumo che tu per conoscere l argomento ami tua moglie. Cosa ti spinge a tradirla? Non ti sei mai innamorato di una tua amante?


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda che lui potrebbe scegliere tra te e lei se lo volesse.


E infatti io non ho aspettative ma potrebbe succedere. Più dai da una parte e più necessariamente togli all'altra. È un equilibrio precario. Potremmo lasciarci da un momento all'altro e lui avere altre amanti dopo di me perché non credo che riesca a farne a meno. Oppure potrebbe innamorarsi. Siamo persone tutto è possibile continuando a frequentarsi.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Cosa è ovvio?
> Tu tradivi stando benissimo nel tuo rapporto solo per diversificare?
> Il tradire ha, rafforzato la tua coppia?
> Non avevi paura,di essere scoperto e di come lei l avrebbe presa?
> Hai.un'amabte fissa o cambi solo per sesso e una o l altra non fa differenza?


Io sono stato tradito, preciso.
A parte questo, l'amante di mia moglie era folle per lei, voleva che lei mi lasciasse per sposarla.
Poi quando lei gli ha detto no, dopo sei mesi celebrava le nozze con un'altra il tutto mentre sulla sua pagina FB un'altra donna pubblicava un ricordo di un anno prima con lei distesa su un letto.
Ci sono persone così. Conosco una donna che ha sempre avuto amanti, da fidanzata, da sposata, quando ha fatto i figli.
E vedo il profilo fb di lei e del marito. Una bella coppia, molto unita.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi credevi di poter essere quel "meglio", e che fosse solo una questione di tempo?


Si ci ho pensato ma non lo desideravo. La nostra storia è iniziata da parte mia come svago.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono stato tradito, preciso.
> A parte questo, l'amante di mia moglie era folle per lei, voleva che lei mi lasciasse per sposarla.
> Poi quando lei gli ha detto no, dopo sei mesi celebrava le nozze con un'altra il tutto mentre sulla sua pagina FB un'altra donna pubblicava un ricordo di un anno prima con lei distesa su un letto.
> Ci sono persone così. Conosco una donna che ha sempre avuto amanti, da fidanzata, da sposata, quando ha fatto i figli.
> ...


Anche no. Tu vedi ciò che fanno vedere...foto false. Una "bella coppia uniita" non si mente a vicenda, non scopa altra gente a ripetizione. Almeno.la mia definizione di bella,coppia non prevede la triade ma solo la,diade altrimenti diventa un'ammucchiata...

L'amante di tua moglie voleva sposarla. Lei ha scelto te. Il vostro rassicurante rapporto però scopava un altro. Eravate fratello e sorella ai suoi occhi. Certo un  tradimento può succedere e si può perdonare solo che una storia parallela con richieste di.matrimonio la vedo una cosa devastante per una coppia...


----------



## spleen (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Anche no. Tu vedi ciò che fanno vedere...foto false. Una "bella coppia uniita" non si mente a vicenda, non scopa altra gente a ripetizione. Almeno.la mia definizione di bella,coppia non prevede la triade ma solo la,diade altrimenti diventa un'ammucchiata...  L'amante di tua moglie voleva sposarla. Lei ha scelto te. Il vostro rassicurante rapporto però scopava un altro. Eravate fratello e sorella ai suoi occhi. Certo un  tradimento può succedere e si può perdonare solo che una storia parallela con richieste di.matrimonio la vedo una cosa devastante per una coppia...


 A te lui ha fatto vedere delle "foto false" in senso metaforico, quando parlava del suo rapporto con lei?


----------



## Serafina (15 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> la risposta alla tua domanda è nella ptima riga che ti ho scritto.   tu sei brava a letto e lui ama alternare le pietanze.  tu invece cerchi una risposta ad una domanda che lui non si è posto.    ti ha conosciuta, gli sei piaciuta, lo fai godere, sai stare al tuo posto senza stressarlo e lui rientra nella categoria maschile di quelli che stanno comodi col piede nelle 2 scarpe.  insomma lui ha chiara la situazione, sa cosa vuole da te e con te.   sta a te decidere se ora che sai che con la moglie va tutto bene, ci stai a tua volta comoda, in questa situazione.


Condivido. Rido e condivido. Io sono stata dall'altra parte della barricata, ma il senso è quello. 
Mi spiego...io ero la moglie, ma paradossalmente lui amava l'altra, però io lo gratificavo sessualmente, ma non affettivamente. 
Gli fosse capitata una che conosceva a menadito tutti i sassofonisti esistiti si sarebbe fatta pure quella.

Le anime gemelle si incontrano solo in utero. Non farti troppe domande, non mollerà mai la compagna, se non lo pianta lei. Chissà cosa le avrà regalato per s.valentino?


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Anche no. Tu vedi ciò che fanno vedere...foto false. Una "bella coppia uniita" non si mente a vicenda, non scopa altra gente a ripetizione. Almeno.la mia definizione di bella,coppia non prevede la triade ma solo la,diade altrimenti diventa un'ammucchiata...
> 
> L'amante di tua moglie voleva sposarla. Lei ha scelto te. Il vostro rassicurante rapporto però scopava un altro. Eravate fratello e sorella ai suoi occhi. Certo un  tradimento può succedere e si può perdonare solo che una storia parallela con richieste di.matrimonio la vedo una cosa devastante per una coppia...


Certo, ma non per lui. Lui era un seriale.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Mi presento sono Ginevra (nome inventato), ho 37 anni come il mio amante che chiamerò Marco. Ho conosciuto Marco durante una crisi sentimentale e mi sono subito buttata nella nuova storia con lui. Quando l'ho conosciuto avevo appena rotto con il mio ex con cui ho convissuto 10 anni ma che non amavo più da diversi anni e alla fine quando lui insisteva per mettere su famiglia non me la sono sentita. Desidero dei figli ma non sono riuscita a farli con un uomo che non amavo piu. È stato un momento di grande solitudine e dolore e l'inaspettato arrivo di Marco mi.ha ridato il sorriso. Lui anche è fidanzato da,parecchi anni, 7/8 mi pare e convive da uno (quando ci siamo messi insieme abitava con lei da pochissimi mesi). La nostra storia è stata da subito intensa. Voglia reciproca di vedersi, cene, tenerezza e anche progetti futuri da parte sua nel senso che non mi ha mai detto che avrebbe lasciato la sua donna per me o che voleva una vita con me, questo mai, semmai mi parlava di cose future che avrebbe fatto tipo diceva: carino questo o quel posto di vacanza...poi ti ci porto...oppure gli dicevo che mi.piaceva qualcosa e lui subito rispondeva poi la facciamo insieme etc. Mi parlava di tutto di se, della sua famiglia, amici, hobby, lavoro etc tranne della,sua compagna. Quando accennavo io il discorso lui subito entrava a disagio e cambiava discorso o si ammutoliva. Io pensavo si trattasse di senso di colpa perché stava con me ma adesso dopo quello che sto per dirvi non lo so più. Come dicevo con me non solo faceva sesso ma abbiamo instaurato una vera e propria storia parallela fatta anche di tenerezza, uscite, confidenza tanto che più che una storia tra amanti sembrava proprio una nuova storia a tutti gli effetti. Io non ho mai preteso da lui che la lasciasse anche perché avendo io chiuso da poco una storia di 10 anni so che sono cose che non si decidono senza sofferenza e in fretta e gli lasciavo il suo spazio. Con lui mi sentivo felice e non mi ha mai fatto.mancare attenzioni. Immaginavo che lui avesse una storia stanca come l'avevo io fatta di abitudine, sicurezza ma poco vero amore e per questo avesse instaurato una storia parallela con me. Immaginavo che l'avrebbe lasciata da solo se lo desiderava. Una sera mentre eravamo insieme lui si è sentito male. Ha mangiato al ristorante qualcosa di avariato probabilmente e quando mi ha accompagnata a casa ha iniziato a vomitare e sudava freddo. L'ho fatto stendere sul letto ed è rimasto lì oltre un'ora fino ad addormentarsi ben oltre l'orario in cui doveva rientrare dalla moglie dalla cena di "lavoro". Lei ha iniziato a mandargli messaggi e io ho aperto la chat di wapp per rispondere al suo posto visto che lui era ancora stravolto e stava dormendo.  Le ho scritto che un collega si era sentito male e che lo aveva accompagnato in ospedale e che appena possibile sarebbe rientrato. Se non che mossa dalla curiosità ho guardato i loro vecchi messaggi e sono rimasta sconvolta. Non solo sentiva la moglie molto più di quanto non sentisse me e fin qui ok,la cosa,assurda è che non.erano affatto in crisi. In pratica ho visto che si sentono tutti i giorni molte volte al giorno sia con chiamate che con messaggi (chiamate anche di 20 minuti a volta quindi non semplice chiamata di routine ma chiamate di 20 minuti indicano che hanno molto da dirsi) e poi messaggi wapp: si raccontano la giornata, si dicono che si amano, parlano anche di quando a breve avranno un bambino e poi progetti di vacanze, battute simpatiche, romanticismo insomma tutto fa pensare leggere quei messaggi fuorché che lui abbia un'amante fissa,da,6 mesi. Quello che ho visto è che non solo lui non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciarla e che lei è la,sua migliore amica ma anche e qui non so cosa pensare anche una donna che lui ama ricambiato e per la quale prova dopo 7 anni ancora attrazione. Io da quel giorno mi sono molto raffreddata perché mi sento molto confusa. Ma cosa sono io per lui? Cosa cerca da me se ha un rapporto così completo da sua moglie? Ho sempre pensato che l'amante arrivasse nelle storie stanche, in crisi, in quei matrimoni dove ci si fa l'amante per sopportare meglio la moglie e non doverla lasciare. Qualcuno si trova in una situazione come la mia? Mi aiutate a capire perché un uomo così attaccato alla moglie e "preso" da lei deve farsi un'amante non solo per il sesso...perché potrei capire la voglia magari di trasgressione...no lui con me ha instaurato un vero e proprio rapporto di coppia. Cosa significa tutto questo? Help.


Semplice  : du gust is meglio che uan.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Purtroppo io non posso risponderti lo potrebbero fare in diversi, qui..Da quello che hanno scritto in passato, il succo é che non vogliono rinunciare a nulla delle occasioni che la vita offre, sono abbastanza sicuri di riuscire a controllare le relazioni clandestine e a tenere al sicuro il rapporto ufficiale.
> Sono dei goderecci sperimentatori, riescono a scindere e a vivere a compartimenti stagni.
> Ora però voglio dirti che il secondo tipo non è che sia garanzia di avere poi un rapporto in esclusiva.
> Cioè molti tradiscono per compensazione, ma poi per ragioni che vanno dai figli alla situazione peggiorativa economica rimangono con due piedi in due staffe...
> ...


Tu sei un'amante di lunga data? Hai sofferto per un rapporto che non ti ha portata a nulla?


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> A te lui ha fatto vedere delle "foto false" in senso metaforico, quando parlava del suo rapporto con lei?


No rispondevo a danny. Io ho visto.la,realtà del loro rapporto attraverso i messaggi wapp visti solo da loro due. Hanno un rapporto invidiabile, sono molto uniti. Si amano...e lui ha l'amante fissa,da 6 mesi.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Abbia ben chiaro di volere moglie e amante e che la moglie sua il suo punto fermo non ci piove.
> A me sta benissimo fare l'amante. L'ho conosciuto e sapevo che era impegnato perché qualcuno gli fece una battuta sulla cucina della sua compagna e lui aveva risposto tranquillo e senza imbarazzo.
> Ma insisto e approfondisco. Ammesso che per me per come io vivo i rapporti, tradirei solo in un momento di crisi e disinnamoramento dal mio uomo chiedo qui visto che credo che per le esperienze di amanti nessuno di voi possa rispondermi meglio: perché un uomo che INDUBBIAMENTE sta bene con la moglie sotto tutti i punti di vista, la vuole tradire? La confusione a me precisamente arriva da una cosa precisa.e lo dico senza moralismi, come puoi stare cosi bene e in confidenza con una donna, desiderare da lei dei figli, avere voglia di lei perché dopo anni ancora ti eccita e avere lo spazio.mentale di mandare messaggi a un'altra? Mentire alla rua migliore amica e conpagna per andare a cena con.una che per te UNDUBBIAMEBTE è meno importante? A parte il pericolo sempre presente di essere scoperto e quindi di deludere e far soffrire tua moglie, come pioi avere energie mentali da sottrarre a ciò che per te è prioritario e dedicarlo a qualcosa che comunque non ti.porterà da nessuna parte? Lui addirittura si era spunto a parlarmi di cose da fare di lì a un anno e quindi nella,sua testa il rapporto con me era qualcosa che dava per scontato sarebbe proseguito nel lungo periodo. Una,ragazza qui ha detto che forse lui era spaventato dal rapporto fin troppo bello e importante con ka moglie da cercare un'amante per paura di un rapporto totalizzante. Sono d'accirdo perché guarda caso lui ha cercato me pochi mesi dopo aver messo su casa con lei, quindi nuove responsabilità, vedere lei non più come fidanzata ma come moglie e sua nuova famiglia. Possibile ma credo che a 37 anni e dopo molti anni di rapporto le prove di intimità e di vita,affrontate insieme siano state tante...


Hai presente la barzelletta "dal diario di lei.... dal diario di lui"? Quando lui va a casa dopo averti vista pensa :
Ale' ho scopato bene e stasera scopo un'altra. Scopare due donne diverse nello stesso giorno per un uomo e' supergratificante.


----------



## spleen (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> No rispondevo a danny. Io ho visto.la,realtà del loro rapporto attraverso i messaggi wapp visti solo da loro due. Hanno un rapporto invidiabile, sono molto uniti. Si amano...e lui ha l'amante fissa,da 6 mesi.


  Si ma il senso della mia domanda è se percepisci se lui a te abbia fatto credere qualcosa di diverso.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Condivido. Rido e condivido. Io sono stata dall'altra parte della barricata, ma il senso è quello.
> Mi spiego...io ero la moglie, ma paradossalmente lui amava l'altra, però io lo gratificavo sessualmente, ma non affettivamente.
> Gli fosse capitata una che conosceva a menadito tutti i sassofonisti esistiti si sarebbe fatta pure quella.
> 
> Le anime gemelle si incontrano solo in utero. Non farti troppe domande, non mollerà mai la compagna, se non lo pianta lei. Chissà cosa le avrà regalato per s.valentino?


Interessante il punto di vista di una moglie. A te cosa ha,regalato tuo.marito per s. Valentino. State ancora insieme? 
Lui da lei è appagato la ama , la coccola ed è passionale...non capisco.proprio uno che vive una situazione tanto completa come possa cercare altro...tu da moglie come la vedi?


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ma il senso della mia domanda è se percepisci se lui a te abbia fatto credere qualcosa di diverso.


Né si né no. Di lei non parla mai neanche se glielo chiedo. Lei tra noi non entra ed io per ovvie ragioni non entro nel loro. Lui con me ha messo in atto le tappe classiche di due che si mettono insieme: messaggini carini, inviti a cena, baci teneri, sesso. Un giorno volevo vederlo di sabato, anche se di solito mi adatto.io ai suoi impegni, ed è venuto lasciando la moglie a casa con una scusa. Non mi.dice mai non posso perché mia moglie mi scopre...non ho limitazione nel mandargli messaggi, mi risponde sempre anche di sera quando è con lei. Io non ho.proprio la percezione della moglie.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Hai presente la barzelletta "dal diario di lei.... dal diario di lui"? Quando lui va a casa dopo averti vista pensa :
> Ale' ho scopato bene e stasera scopo un'altra. Scopare due donne diverse nello stesso giorno per un uomo e' supergratificante.


Quindibper scopare bene e diversificato.voi.uomini vi complicate la vita in questo modo? Interessante prospertiva...


----------



## Marjanna (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Né si né no. Di lei non parla mai neanche se glielo chiedo. Lei tra noi non entra ed io per ovvie ragioni non entro nel loro. Lui con me ha messo in atto le tappe classiche di due che si mettono insieme: messaggini carini, inviti a cena, baci teneri, sesso. Un giorno volevo vederlo di sabato, anche se di solito mi adatto.io ai suoi impegni, ed è venuto lasciando la moglie a casa con una scusa. Non mi.dice mai non posso perché mia moglie mi scopre...non ho limitazione nel mandargli messaggi, mi risponde sempre anche di sera quando è con lei. Io non ho.proprio la percezione della moglie.


Tu fai mai delle domande a lui? Non sulla moglie, su di lui. Sei curiosa di conoscerlo? Sapere che musica preferisce, film, letture, preferenze varie, chi era sua madre, sua nonna, cosa gli piace fare, come ha vissuto l'adolescenza, ect o vivi il dialogo tra voi più orientato verso di te o in quello che sentite tra voi.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, ma non per lui. Lui era un seriale.


Ecco l'amante di tua moglie era uno stronzo. Non si distrugge la vita di un'intera famiglia per scoparti una di cui non te ne frega nulla. Lui ne aveva altre magari libere. Mi.dispiace per te.


----------



## mistral (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> No allora,ti spiego. Io quando l'ho conosciuto ero in una mezza depressione per la fine di una convivenza di quasi 10 anni. Quando ha iniziato a chiedermi di uscire ho accettato per svagarmi e piacendomi comunque fisicamente non disdegnavo anche una scopata per tirare un po' su la mia autostima. La nostra prima uscita è stato un aperitivo molto tranquillo. Poi è arrivato l.invito a cena la settimana dopo e a fine serata il primo bacio. Gli ho chiesto se voleva salire e quella,seta abbiamo fatto sesso. Il giorno dopo mi ha scritto per sapere come stavo...e da li chiacchiere...e così abbiamo.iniziato a vederci e sentirci sempre.
> 
> Quando stiamo.insieme la moglie sia per me che per lui è come se non esistesse. Vedere invece che lei esiste attraverso quei messaggi e che lui con.lei è molto dolce e affettuoso mi ha mandata in crisi nel senso che mi sento in colpa.


Però se ci pensi bene ,se non hai mire su di lui,dovresti essere contenta che lui stia bene a casa sua ,come  dovresti essere felice della sua capacità di mentire senza fare una piega e che a causa della vostra relazione non sposti di un grammo i  sentimenti e i progetti che ha con la moglie. 
Per caso i sensi di colpa in realtà sono delusione?
Delusione perché vorresti sentirti quella speciale che in questo momento gli da delle emozioni esclusive?


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Quindibper scopare bene e diversificato.voi.uomini vi complicate la vita in questo modo? Interessante prospertiva...


Cosa c'è di tanto complicato?

Io vedo molto più complicato l'uomo (o la donna) che va dall'amante perché lui "poooovero" e' vessato, incompreso, e sta tanto male a casa. Però ci sta. Ma non sia mai detto che vuole scopare.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu fai mai delle domande a lui? Non sulla moglie, su di lui. Sei curiosa di conoscerlo? Sapere che musica preferisce, film, letture, preferenze varie, chi era sua madre, sua nonna, cosa gli piace fare, come ha vissuto l'adolescenza, ect o vivi il dialogo tra voi più orientato verso di te o in quello che sentite tra voi.


Si certo di questo abbiamo parlato molto all'inizio, il primo mese. Io so di suo padre, sua sorella, mi racconta del suo lavoro, conosco i suoi sogni lavorativi futuri, so che musica ascolta e i libri che legge e lui ha chiesto le stesse cose a me. Questi discorsi li abbiamo fatti molto all'inizio per conoscerci, cibi preferiti. Adesso parliamo più di cose quotidiane. Problemi lavorativi quotidiani, battute reciproche su cose che ci accadono, consigli. Mi ha presentato un paio di suoi colleghi chiamandomi semplicemente per nome e siamo.andati con questi a fare un aperitivo.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cosa c'è di tanto complicato?
> 
> Io vedo molto più complicato l'uomo (o la donna) che va dall'amante perché lui "poooovero" e' vessato, incompreso, e sta tanto male a casa. Però ci sta. Ma non sia mai detto che vuole scopare.


Certo quelli che te la,raccontano ci sono eccome....perché a molte piace sentirsela raccontare...


----------



## Vera (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Mi presento sono Ginevra (nome inventato), ho 37 anni come il mio amante che chiamerò Marco. Ho conosciuto Marco durante una crisi sentimentale e mi sono subito buttata nella nuova storia con lui. Quando l'ho conosciuto avevo appena rotto con il mio ex con cui ho convissuto 10 anni ma che non amavo più da diversi anni e alla fine quando lui insisteva per mettere su famiglia non me la sono sentita. Desidero dei figli ma non sono riuscita a farli con un uomo che non amavo piu. È stato un momento di grande solitudine e dolore e l'inaspettato arrivo di Marco mi.ha ridato il sorriso. Lui anche è fidanzato da,parecchi anni, 7/8 mi pare e convive da uno (quando ci siamo messi insieme abitava con lei da pochissimi mesi). La nostra storia è stata da subito intensa. Voglia reciproca di vedersi, cene, tenerezza e anche progetti futuri da parte sua nel senso che non mi ha mai detto che avrebbe lasciato la sua donna per me o che voleva una vita con me, questo mai, semmai mi parlava di cose future che avrebbe fatto tipo diceva: carino questo o quel posto di vacanza...poi ti ci porto...oppure gli dicevo che mi.piaceva qualcosa e lui subito rispondeva poi la facciamo insieme etc. Mi parlava di tutto di se, della sua famiglia, amici, hobby, lavoro etc tranne della,sua compagna. Quando accennavo io il discorso lui subito entrava a disagio e cambiava discorso o si ammutoliva. Io pensavo si trattasse di senso di colpa perché stava con me ma adesso dopo quello che sto per dirvi non lo so più. Come dicevo con me non solo faceva sesso ma abbiamo instaurato una vera e propria storia parallela fatta anche di tenerezza, uscite, confidenza tanto che più che una storia tra amanti sembrava proprio una nuova storia a tutti gli effetti. Io non ho mai preteso da lui che la lasciasse anche perché avendo io chiuso da poco una storia di 10 anni so che sono cose che non si decidono senza sofferenza e in fretta e gli lasciavo il suo spazio. Con lui mi sentivo felice e non mi ha mai fatto.mancare attenzioni. Immaginavo che lui avesse una storia stanca come l'avevo io fatta di abitudine, sicurezza ma poco vero amore e per questo avesse instaurato una storia parallela con me. Immaginavo che l'avrebbe lasciata da solo se lo desiderava. Una sera mentre eravamo insieme lui si è sentito male. Ha mangiato al ristorante qualcosa di avariato probabilmente e quando mi ha accompagnata a casa ha iniziato a vomitare e sudava freddo. L'ho fatto stendere sul letto ed è rimasto lì oltre un'ora fino ad addormentarsi ben oltre l'orario in cui doveva rientrare dalla moglie dalla cena di "lavoro". Lei ha iniziato a mandargli messaggi e io ho aperto la chat di wapp per rispondere al suo posto visto che lui era ancora stravolto e stava dormendo.  Le ho scritto che un collega si era sentito male e che lo aveva accompagnato in ospedale e che appena possibile sarebbe rientrato. Se non che mossa dalla curiosità ho guardato i loro vecchi messaggi e sono rimasta sconvolta. Non solo sentiva la moglie molto più di quanto non sentisse me e fin qui ok,la cosa,assurda è che non.erano affatto in crisi. In pratica ho visto che si sentono tutti i giorni molte volte al giorno sia con chiamate che con messaggi (chiamate anche di 20 minuti a volta quindi non semplice chiamata di routine ma chiamate di 20 minuti indicano che hanno molto da dirsi) e poi messaggi wapp: si raccontano la giornata, si dicono che si amano, parlano anche di quando a breve avranno un bambino e poi progetti di vacanze, battute simpatiche, romanticismo insomma tutto fa pensare leggere quei messaggi fuorché che lui abbia un'amante fissa,da,6 mesi. Quello che ho visto è che non solo lui non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciarla e che lei è la,sua migliore amica ma anche e qui non so cosa pensare anche una donna che lui ama ricambiato e per la quale prova dopo 7 anni ancora attrazione. Io da quel giorno mi sono molto raffreddata perché mi sento molto confusa. Ma cosa sono io per lui? Cosa cerca da me se ha un rapporto così completo da sua moglie? Ho sempre pensato che l'amante arrivasse nelle storie stanche, in crisi, in quei matrimoni dove ci si fa l'amante per sopportare meglio la moglie e non doverla lasciare. Qualcuno si trova in una situazione come la mia? Mi aiutate a capire perché un uomo così attaccato alla moglie e "preso" da lei deve farsi un'amante non solo per il sesso...perché potrei capire la voglia magari di trasgressione...no lui con me ha instaurato un vero e proprio rapporto di coppia. Cosa significa tutto questo? Help.


Anch'io mi chiedevo perché dei mariti che osannano le mogli avessero l'amante. Poi ho smesso di farmi le domande ed ho capito che, per fortuna, siamo tutti diversi. Un uomo (parlo di uomo ma vale anche per le mogli) sta bene in famiglia, ama, scopa, bisticcia, ride con la moglie perché ha trovato il suo equilibrio. Quell'equilibrio ce l'ha proprio perché ha l'amante.
Non lo condivido ma se a loro la cosa rende felici, ben per loro.
Lui è anche onesto con te, non ti dice che ha una moglie orrenda a casa che lo aspetta. Sta a te. Non ti va bene? Mollalo.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Certo quelli che te la,raccontano ci sono eccome....perché a molte piace sentirsela raccontare...


Ma tu preso atto che lui ama sua moglie e ci sta bene insieme come te la vivi ora. Hai ancora voglia di correre come un cagnolino quando lui si ritaglia qualche ora per te?


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Certo quelli che te la,raccontano ci sono eccome....perché a molte piace sentirsela raccontare...


Appunto che non capisco le ragioni delle tue perplessità. Posto che a me uno che si ponesse in modo da farmi credere di essere la sua infermiera farebbe girare le balle in un nanosecondo. Ti senti incompreso? Tanto tanto sfortunato a casa?
E da me cosa vieni a fare. Tieni evidentemente altro di più urgente, di cui occuparti


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> In realtà la sconfitta è la moglie. Una che c'era da prima, che per lui fa tutto, a cui non fa mancare nulla né in termini di sesso né di comunicazione né di affetto eppure lui la,ringrazia ingannandola e scopandosi a,sua insaputa la prima che passa, ci siamo.conosciuti per caso e sinceramente io non sono Belen, una nella media. Ti pare che la sconfitta sarei io?


Vedi che rispondi a queste osservazioni.
Sei in competizione.
Pensavi di essere vincente su un piano su cui l’hai scoperta forte.
È come se lui dicesse che gli piace sentirti cantare o poi scoprire che la moglie è Giorgia o Barbra Streisand.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mah.
> Le è crollata una costruzione per cui si considerava un'oasi speciale di emozioni rispetto ad una relazione che credeva spenta.
> 
> Di fatto lei, sul matrimonio, è ininfluente tanto quanto prima. Anzi, ha acquisito la consapevolezza di quanto lo sia davvero.
> ...


Mmm
Purtroppo credo che nessuno possa essere ininfluente.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Beh forse sei tu che vuoi raccontartela diversamente. In giro vedi tutti grandi amori? E credi davvero che tutti i grandi amori abbiano l'amante di mezzo? Oppure che dopo molti anni sua facile ricominciare da zero? Io anche al lavoro vedo gente che odia il proprio lavoro e se lo fa andare bene perché è a tempo.indeterminato e di questi tempi "sono fortunato" ad avere un lavoro fisso e intanto si ingobbiscono e si deprimono giorno.per giorno....e nell'amore non è così? Allora cosa vuoi che ti dica. Sarò stata io *l'unica* *sfortunata* ad avere avuto una convivenza noiosa e averla troncata. Tutti gli altri si vede che hanno trovato l'anima gemella e che tradiscono pur stando "benissimo" nel rapporto ufficiale.


Ma ti leggi?
Io invece vedo uno sproposito di coppie di amanti in giro. Ovvio sono stata tradita.
Si vede quello che si vuole vedere.
In ogni caso stare male nel lavoro dipende da come si sta nel lavoro.
Ci sono donne di servizio soddisfatte e felici.
Ugualmente essere insoddisfatti in una relazione dipende dalle persone che sono nella relazione.
Voler vedere una bug nella forma coppia, come se inevitabilmente tutte le coppie fossero desinate alla noia è una costruzione mentale.
E te lo dico da divorziata.


----------



## Lostris (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Sei un uomo? Tradisci tu?
> Presumo che tu per conoscere l argomento ami tua moglie. Cosa ti spinge a tradirla? Non ti sei mai innamorato di una tua amante?


Ma che c'entra? 

Guarda che la prospettiva che ti si offre è in relazione ai fatti.
E ancora non si capisce il tuo bisogno di comprensione dei profondi moti umani a cosa sia finalizzato.

Hai una relazione da sei mesi con un uomo con cui stai bene e con cui condividi più di "solo" sesso, scopri casualmente che ha un rapporto ufficiale appagante e, sembra, pure con amore, se così si può dire, e ti casca il mondo addosso perchè tu hai adottato il tuo metro alla situazione facendo congetture di essere ossigeno rispetto a tristume e monotonia.

Congetture peraltro sembra non supportate per niente da parte sua, che ha tenuto separatissime le cose.

Chiaro che ti puoi fare due domande su che tipo di uomo sia, visto che lo avevi dato per profugo e invece è un clandestino, e capisco anche la delusione.

Ma, detto questo, ancora non si è capito se ti va bene e che cosa vuoi tu.

Cosa ti cambia parlare dei massimi sistemi su come sia possibile per un essere umano possa gestire in questo modo due relazioni e comprenderlo? Tanto è una modalità che, sembra, non ti appartiene. Oppure chiedilo direttamente a lui, che è l'unico che può sapere riguardo sè stesso.

io mi chiederei piuttosto se mi va bene, ma scevra dalle menate sui sensi di colpa che non portano da nessuna parte con i ragionamenti.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Però se ci pensi bene ,se non hai mire su di lui,dovresti essere contenta che lui stia bene a casa sua ,come  dovresti essere felice della sua capacità di mentire senza fare una piega e che a causa della vostra relazione non sposti di un grammo i  sentimenti e i progetti che ha con la moglie.
> Per caso i sensi di colpa in realtà sono delusione?
> Delusione perché vorresti sentirti quella speciale che in questo momento gli da delle emozioni esclusive?


Be emozioni gliele do di sicuro altrimenti di un grammo la,sua,relazione non la,sposterebbe proprio. Lui la sua relazione l'ha,già spostata parecchio. A meno che voi per non spostarla intendiate che continua nei suoi.progetti con lei. Certo in questo senso io non posso farci nulla. Un progetto però faccio notare è qualcosa di razionale: si decide insieme, si pianifica con una finalità, si mette in atto anche con atti pratici come burocrazia, impegni bancari, coinvolgimento di amici e parenti, scadenze, si prendono impegni a lungo termine. La,razionalità è qualcosa che uno mette in campo per fare qualcosa di conveniente per se e per l'altro. Pra io alla,razionalità posso associare il sentimento e quindi fare questo perché amo.l'altra persona e prendo un impegno o posso fare ciò semplicemente perché ne traggo beneficio: sono sistemato dal punto di vista formale e sociale,  ho accanto una persona di cui mi fido e con cui mi diverto che  mi sostiene, ho una brava donna che mi darà dei figli e li crescerà nel migliore dei modi. Quello che c'è sulla bilancia è tanto e riguarda gli.aspetti più importanti della vita di una persona. E soprattutto per avere queste cose occorrono tanto tempo e impegno. Per questo secondo me chi si sposa dopo tanti anni di fidanzamento lo fa più con razionalità che non con grande trasporto emotivo. E sempre per questo credo che sia difficile mollare una persona a cui vuoi bene e che razionalmente ritieni adatta come compagna e madre dei tuoi figli per una semi sconosciuta perché con questa scopi bene. È questo il problema,delle amanti che si illudono che lui lasci la moglie. Non è che non la,lasciano perché lei sia più bella, più intelligente o lui la ami.più dell'amante, a volte anche, bensì perché l'amante non può riempire uno spazio già occupato da un'altra. Ma proprio perché spesso sono scelte di comodo e razionali, si capisce anche perché spesso uno che tradisce poi continua a farlo. Lo stare comodi in una situazione è diverso dall'essere appagati e felici. E certamente non è detto che lasciare la moglie per l'amante porti poi maggiore felicità. Senza contare che uno poi nella vita,di tutti i giorni non è che viva solo di struggimenti e anore. La,gran parte eella giornata la passa al lavoro e figurati se tornato.la sera a casa stanco.pensa di buttare all'aria la vita per cui ogni giorno lavora, paga il.mutuo.etc. ciò puo accadere solo se l'amante è clamorosamente superiore alla moglie, e non è il mio caso. Ad esempio se uno ha una bella moglie ma nell'ambito della normalità e riesce ad avere come amante fedele e innamorata una come Belen magari anche con un bel lavoro e desiderosa di fargli la pasta in casa, magari la,lascia,subito la moglie e senza rimpianti. Ma a quanti accade una situazione limite così? E infatti Belen è famosa per essere una rovinafamiglie...


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> In realtà la sconfitta è la moglie


Quando si vincono queste coppe,  chiunque le alzi al cielo è uno sfigato nell anima

Moglie o amante che sia


----------



## Lostris (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mmm





Brunetta ha detto:


> Purtroppo credo che nessuno possa essere ininfluente.


Sostituisci ininfluente con influente.
Il succo non cambia.

E' in/influente sul rapporto tanto quanto lo era prima della scoperta.

Cambia solo la sua conoscenza e prospettiva. Ma è un discorso diverso.


----------



## Lostris (15 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando si vincono queste coppe,  chiunque le alzi al cielo è uno sfigato nell anima
> 
> Moglie o amante che sia


Come non quotarti.


----------



## Lostris (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che rispondi a queste osservazioni.
> Sei in competizione.
> Pensavi di essere vincente su un piano su cui l’hai scoperta forte.
> È come se lui dicesse che gli piace sentirti cantare o poi scoprire che la moglie è Giorgia o Barbra Streisand.


No ma continuamo pure a parlare di sensi di colpa


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ecco.il punto. Perché pur stando benissimo con una persona senti la voglia di tradirla? Ok sopra hai scritto che non siamo tutti monogami e ci sta. Però se la pensi così vivi come che ne so Sgarbi che si porta in giro contemporaneamente ragazze diverse, ha una pseudo compagna ufficiale da molto e tutte sanno bene la situazione e l'accettano volontariamente.
> Se tu invece non sei monogamo ma ti innamori di una persona e per non perderla perché non la vede come te, ti metti in un rapporto in APPARENZA monogamo e quindi ESCLUSIVO dove le fai credere di fare sesso solo con lei, uscire solo.con lei, confidarsi solo con lei etc. E invece TRADISCI UN PATTO ALLA BASE DI QUEL RAPPORTO non solo attraverso il sesso ma attraverso un consapevole inganno quotidiano, con bugie ripetute, sottraendole tempo che comunque dedichi alle altre, facendo sesso, ovvero.la connessione più profonda,tra due persone, non solo.a lei ma ANCHE con lei come puoi dire che queste azioni ti facciano stare "da dio"'in quel rapporto? Non è un giudizio.morale. ma ti chiedo non è faticoso e logorante tutto questo? Non è brutto dire alla,donna che ami guardandola negli occhi  che quella sera non mangerai il cibo da lei preparato per te perché invece porterai al ristorante un'altra?


guarda, cerco da sempre di spiegare al mondo che non è brutto ma è bellissimo. Vatti a leggere uno qualunque dei messaggi che ho seminato su questo forum negli ultimi 4 anni e (quelli che vale la pena leggere) parlano sempre invariabilmente di questo tema. Il resto è cazzeggio.
La coppia aperta e roba da fighetti in televisione. La verità è che se a una persona ci tieni e non vuoi perderla, Ma conosci una persona a cui non vuoi rinunciare mentre ci stai, invariabilmente nei confronti della storia principale se non sei un cretino deciderai di non rischiare e tradire. Proprio per non far saltare il banco e non perdere quello che hai costruito. Poi ci stanno pure gli squallidoni, ma mi pare di capire che il tuo amante non è questo.
Comunque seriamente, se tu all'interno del ruolo dell'amante ci stai stretta, e intendi prendere il posto della legittima, dovresti parlarne seriamente con lui dicendogli che non puoi reggere questa situazione per sempre. In questa maniera carichi su di te il rischio che ti mandi a fanculo senza sporcare quello che avete voi due con la vigliaccheria.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Una "bella coppia uniita" non si mente a vicenda, non scopa altra gente a ripetizione. Almeno.la mia definizione di bella,coppia non prevede la triade ma solo la,diade altrimenti diventa un'ammucchiata...


Cucciola. Il mondo è bello perché è vario. :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti leggi?
> Io invece vedo uno sproposito di coppie di amanti in giro. Ovvio sono stata tradita.
> Si vede quello che si vuole vedere.
> In ogni caso stare male nel lavoro dipende da come si sta nel lavoro.
> ...


Non mi.sono spiegata bene. Le coppie felici secondo me si bastano a vicenda e non hanno bisogno di amanti etc.
Le tante coppie di amanti in giro sono proprio la prova che la,tanto felicità di coppia,tanto sbandierata in giro le foto della famiglia,sorridente, il dire stiamo.ibsieme da 10,20 anni come segnale di grande amore sono solo falsità. Esistono coppie innamoratissime anche dopo anni ma non le trovi la sera a mandare messaggi all'amante. Bisognerebbe mettersi nell'ottica che l'amore può finire e che sia più onesto chiudere e ricominciare da,soli o chi si ama di più che non trascinare storie a pezzi usando il dottor tradimento come cura. Sarò molto categorica ma la vedo così. Sono spiazzata nel constatare che il mio amante non ci arrivi da,solo a capire che il primo a cui fa male è se stesso. Uno che vive a compartimebti stagni e uno che secondo me non si lascia mai andare veramente, che deve tenere tutto sotto controllo per non cascare nel suo stesso casino che ha creato..contenti loro..n


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sostituisci ininfluente con influente.
> Il succo non cambia.
> 
> E' in/influente sul rapporto tanto quanto lo era prima della scoperta.
> ...



Questo sì.​


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> No ma continuamo pure a parlare di sensi di colpa


Però i sentimenti hanno sempre una loro ambiguità, più o meno accentuata, può anche sentirsi in colpa verso se stessa e un po’ verso la moglie, proprio in conseguenza delle aspettative deluse.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> guarda, cerco da sempre di spiegare al mondo che non è brutto ma è bellissimo. Vatti a leggere uno qualunque dei messaggi che ho seminato su questo forum negli ultimi 4 anni e (quelli che vale la pena leggere) parlano sempre invariabilmente di questo tema. Il resto è cazzeggio.
> La coppia aperta e roba da fighetti in televisione. La verità è che se a una persona ci tieni e non vuoi perderla, Ma conosci una persona a cui non vuoi rinunciare mentre ci stai, invariabilmente nei confronti della storia principale se non sei un cretino deciderai di non rischiare e tradire. Proprio per non far saltare il banco e non perdere quello che hai costruito. Poi ci stanno pure gli squallidoni, ma mi pare di capire che il tuo amante non è questo.
> Comunque seriamente, se tu all'interno del ruolo dell'amante ci stai stretta, e intendi prendere il posto della legittima, dovresti parlarne seriamente con lui dicendogli che non puoi reggere questa situazione per sempre. In questa maniera carichi su di te il rischio che ti mandi a fanculo senza sporcare quello che avete voi due con la vigliaccheria.


Quindi tu con le amanti che hai avuto, non hai mai pensato caspita questa,la amo e faccio saltare tutto per lei? Diciamo che per te un'amante vale l'altra, mi pare di avere capito che sei un seriale, e ciò che piace è l'emozione che ti danno e non tradisci perché ti sei fillemente innamorato di un'altra? Tu continui ad amare tua moglie e le altre sono tipo un passatempo?


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> guarda, cerco da sempre di spiegare al mondo che non è brutto ma è bellissimo. Vatti a leggere uno qualunque dei messaggi che ho seminato su questo forum negli ultimi 4 anni e (quelli che vale la pena leggere) parlano sempre invariabilmente di questo tema. Il resto è cazzeggio.
> La coppia aperta e roba da fighetti in televisione. La verità è che se a una persona ci tieni e non vuoi perderla, Ma conosci una persona a cui non vuoi rinunciare mentre ci stai, invariabilmente nei confronti della storia principale se non sei un cretino deciderai di non rischiare e tradire. Proprio per non far saltare il banco e non perdere quello che hai costruito. Poi ci stanno pure gli squallidoni, ma mi pare di capire che il tuo amante non è questo.
> Comunque seriamente, se tu all'interno del ruolo dell'amante ci stai stretta, e intendi prendere il posto della legittima, dovresti parlarne seriamente con lui dicendogli che non puoi reggere questa situazione per sempre. In questa maniera carichi su di te il rischio che ti mandi a fanculo senza sporcare quello che avete voi due con la vigliaccheria.


Per come la descrivi, pare che l'incontro con l'amante sia casuale. E che  "ci si trovi" a non rinunciare. Quasi per caso.
Statisticamente vedo che i tradimenti non avvengono perché nella vita  "ti e' capitato un altro". Avvengono perché qualcuno e' in una più o meno costante ricerca.

Statisticamente eh. Poi ci sono pure quelli che restano davvero condizionati da un incontro. Di solito però non è mai uno. Tutti sempre a fare a cazzotti coi sentimenti?


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Come non quotarti.


Ho usato un termine che semplicemente è stato.usato da lostris che poi dopo ti quota anche...


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ho usato un termine che semplicemente è stato.usato da lostris che poi dopo ti quota anche...


Ma non lo hai usato a pappagallo, ma perché lo "sentiresti" addosso, nei panni della moglie "sconfitta"

Quindi non lo hai "usato"

Lo hai"assunto"

Sbaglio?


----------



## Lostris (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ho usato un termine che semplicemente è stato.usato da lostris che poi dopo ti quota anche...


Io proprio non ho parlato di sconfitte.
Ma dove?


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ecco l'amante di tua moglie era uno stronzo. Non si distrugge la vita di un'intera famiglia per scoparti una di cui non te ne frega nulla. Lui ne aveva altre magari libere. Mi.dispiace per te.


Probabilmente l'avrebbe sposata tenendosi le altre.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Anch'io mi chiedevo perché dei mariti che osannano le mogli avessero l'amante. Poi ho smesso di farmi le domande ed ho capito che, per fortuna, siamo tutti diversi. Un uomo (parlo di uomo ma vale anche per le mogli) sta bene in famiglia, ama, scopa, bisticcia, ride con la moglie perché ha trovato il suo equilibrio. Quell'equilibrio ce l'ha proprio perché ha l'amante.
> Non lo condivido ma se a loro la cosa rende felici, ben per loro.
> *Lui è anche onesto con te, non ti dice che ha una moglie orrenda a casa che lo aspetta. S*ta a te. Non ti va bene? Mollalo.


E non è poco per definire un rapporto.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Non mi.sono spiegata bene. *Le coppie felici secondo me si bastano a vicenda e non hanno bisogno di amanti etc.*
> Le tante coppie di amanti in giro sono proprio la prova che la,tanto felicità di coppia,tanto sbandierata in giro le foto della famiglia,sorridente, il dire stiamo.ibsieme da 10,20 anni come segnale di grande amore sono solo falsità. Esistono coppie innamoratissime anche dopo anni ma non le trovi la sera a mandare messaggi all'amante. Bisognerebbe mettersi nell'ottica che l'amore può finire e che sia più onesto chiudere e ricominciare da,soli o chi si ama di più che non trascinare storie a pezzi usando il dottor tradimento come cura. Sarò molto categorica ma la vedo così. Sono spiazzata nel constatare che il mio amante non ci arrivi da,solo a capire che il primo a cui fa male è se stesso. Uno che vive a compartimebti stagni e uno che secondo me non si lascia mai andare veramente, che deve tenere tutto sotto controllo per non cascare nel suo stesso casino che ha creato..contenti loro..n


Uffa.
Le persone non sono tutte uguali indi gli equilibri di coppia non seguono uno standard.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente l'avrebbe sposata tenendosi le altre.


E ora sta in "family love" pure lui?


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Gine, ascolta.
Lui è uno di quelli che sa tenere bene  il piedi in due scarpe senza fare casini, è abbastanza limpido nel farlo, deve mentire alla compagna per necessità ma con te si è proposto per quello che è.
Tu hai 37 anni: cosa vuoi dalla vita?
Una famiglia, dei figli?
Se la tua risposta è affermativa mollalo, non perdere tempo e datti da fare con i pochi single decenti in circolazione, tenendo conto che più passa il tempo e meno ne trovi, soprattutto in ordine.
Non ti interessa la famiglia e non temi di restare sola con qualche anno in più?
Goditi questa storia senza retropensieri, senza omologarla a modelli convenzionali che non descrivono la tua realtà, apprezza quello che hai, vivilo giorno per giorno, senza pretendere di cambiare lo stato delle cose o forzare la relazione verso una direzione che non è la sua.
Non darti pensa a definire lui, ma cerca di capire cosa vuoi tu.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E ora sta in "family love" pure lui?


Non lo so, non lo seguo.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so, non lo seguo.


Meglio 



danny ha detto:


> Gine, ascolta.
> Lui è uno di quelli che sa tenere bene  il piedi in due scarpe senza  fare casini, è abbastanza limpido nel farlo, deve mentire alla compagna  per necessità ma con te si è proposto per quello che è.
> Tu hai 37 anni: cosa vuoi dalla vita?
> Una famiglia, dei figli?
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, se tu sei fatto così, se è quello che vuoi.
> Non è monogamo. Sta bene con lei e con te contemporaneamente.
> Tu vuoi l'esclusiva.


Si ma , Danny...questo lo fa non perché è monogamo ma perché è stronzo ..questo e’ Il punto ... vuole stare con entrambe (o più ..) ..mentendo all’altra pur sapendo che non ne sarebbe così entusiasta


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> In realtà la sconfitta è la moglie. Una che c'era da prima, che per lui fa tutto, a cui non fa mancare nulla né in termini di sesso né di comunicazione né di affetto eppure lui la,ringrazia ingannandola e scopandosi a,sua insaputa la prima che passa, ci siamo.conosciuti per caso e sinceramente io non sono Belen, una nella media. Ti pare che la sconfitta sarei io?


Anche se non te ne sei accorta, hai iniziato l'atavica lotta moglie-amante: mi ricordo che una volta l'utente  [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] ce ne diede un bel quadretto riferendosi, mi sembra, al padre.
In questa lotta parti molto più indietro di tante altre entrate qui, che per lo meno sapevano di essere stra-preferite sotto un profilo sessuale.
Il colpo per te è stato cosi forte che faresti meglio a scappare, prima di danneggiarti irrimediabilmente.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Si certo di questo abbiamo parlato molto all'inizio, il primo mese. Io so di suo padre, sua sorella, mi racconta del suo lavoro, conosco i suoi sogni lavorativi futuri, so che musica ascolta e i libri che legge e lui ha chiesto le stesse cose a me. Questi discorsi li abbiamo fatti molto all'inizio per conoscerci, cibi preferiti. Adesso parliamo più di cose quotidiane. Problemi lavorativi quotidiani, battute reciproche su cose che ci accadono, consigli. Mi ha presentato un paio di suoi colleghi chiamandomi semplicemente per nome e siamo.andati con questi a fare un aperitivo.


Io non vedo niente di straordinario in quello state facendo. Perché pensi che sia qualcosa di profondo solo perché ti ha parlato di suo padre, sua sorella, la musica che ama. Questo lo fanno tutti; è il minimo sindacale.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> hai iniziato l'atavica lotta moglie-amante:


... Scontro emozionante come un sedicesimo di finale di Coppa Italia di lega pro


----------



## Serafina (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Interessante il punto di vista di una moglie. A te cosa ha,regalato tuo.marito per s. Valentino. State ancora insieme?
> Lui da lei è appagato la ama , la coccola ed è passionale...non capisco.proprio uno che vive una situazione tanto completa come possa cercare altro...tu da moglie come la vedi?


Io l'ho invitato ad andarsene con grazia e l'unico regalo di san valentino che ho voluto quest'anno è stato passare un giorno con i miei bimbi. La sua amante ha ricevuto il solito brillante da X mila euro. Ognuna ha quel che voleva... del resto.

Lui in questi giorni ha tentato il solito approccio. Vi chiederete perché se ama lei. Non è così automatico rinunciare alla compagna di una vita. Quando si sarà stancato anche di lei troverà un nuovo oggetto d'amore, ma non rinuncerà a lei e non metterà mai il punto fermo nemmeno con me. Semplicemente non vive il conflitto.

Beato lui...


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si ma , Danny...questo lo fa non perché è monogamo ma perché è stronzo ..questo e’ Il punto ... vuole stare con entrambe (o più ..) ..mentendo all’altra pur sapendo che non ne sarebbe così entusiasta


Diciamo che non è il marito che una moglie vorrebbe.
Eppure, malgrado questo, qui ci sono due donne che lo vogliono.
Il fatto che possa essere stronzo non sembra tanto determinante, alla fine.


----------



## Rosarose (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Tu sei un'amante di lunga data? Hai sofferto per un rapporto che non ti ha portata a nulla?


Se vuoi sapere le nostre storie vai sui singoli profili e leggi i thread che abbiamo aperto. Pagine e pagine così ti passi un po' di tempo

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vera (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E non è poco per definire un rapporto.


Infatti...


----------



## Marjanna (15 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io non vedo niente di straordinario in quello state facendo. Perché pensi che sia qualcosa di profondo solo perché ti ha parlato di suo padre, sua sorella, la musica che ama. Questo lo fanno tutti; è il minimo sindacale.


Non l'ha scritto per dar valore a qualcosa di speciale, ha risposto ad una mia domanda. Le avevo chiesto se aveva curiosità di conoscerlo, di sapere cose di lui, della sua vita.




danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che non è il marito che una moglie vorrebbe.
> Eppure, malgrado questo, qui ci sono due donne che lo vogliono.
> Il fatto che possa essere stronzo non sembra tanto determinante, alla fine.


La moglie non sa niente. Non credo sarebbe leggero sapere che due mesi dopo aver scelto di convivere con lei la tradisce. La moglie lo vuole per quel che vede di lui. [MENTION=9553]Ginevrat[/MENTION] prima lo voleva pensando con l'altra andasse tutto a rotoli, ora sta tentando di capire una parte di lui che non aveva colto, e cerca spiegazione al suo modo di agire. E' questa la sua domanda e l'ha ribadito in più punti mi pare. Non capisce come possa governare all'interno di se stesso l'amore per la compagna e il rapportarsi con lei. Ma se ti fai queste domande vuol dire che tu al suo stesso posto agiresti in modo diverso (non tradiresti in parole povere).
Non so, visto il breve periodo, se si possa formulare qualcosa tipo "ma io con chi sono stata allora fino ad oggi?" che è la stessa cosa che poi si chiede chi viene tradito.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La moglie non sa niente. Non credo sarebbe leggero sapere che due mesi dopo aver scelto di convivere con lei la tradisce. La moglie lo vuole per quel che vede di lui. @_Ginevrat_ prima lo voleva pensando con l'altra andasse tutto a rotoli, ora sta tentando di capire una parte di lui che non aveva colto, e cerca spiegazione al suo modo di agire. E' questa la sua domanda e l'ha ribadito in più punti mi pare. Non capisce come possa governare all'interno di se stesso l'amore per la compagna e il rapportarsi con lei. Ma se ti fai queste domande vuol dire che tu al suo stesso posto agiresti in modo diverso (non tradiresti in parole povere).
> Non so, visto il breve periodo, se si possa formulare qualcosa tipo "ma io con chi sono stata allora fino ad oggi?" che è la stessa cosa che poi si chiede chi viene tradito.


Ciò non cambia però il dato di fatto ovvero che due donne lo vogliono.
Nemmeno davanti all'evidenza sanno rinunciarci.
Lo vogliono ma allo stesso modo lo rifiuterebbero, se non si creassero altri scenari..
A questo punto quanto conta che lui sia stronzo?
Niente.
Quanto l'illusione proiezione dei sogni?
Forse tutto. O quasi.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Interessante il punto di vista di una moglie. A te cosa ha,regalato tuo.marito per s. Valentino. State ancora insieme?
> Lui da lei è appagato la ama , la coccola ed è passionale...non capisco.proprio uno che vive una situazione tanto completa come possa cercare altro...tu da moglie come la vedi?


Però alcuni di noi ti hanno dato delle possibili motivazioni ma sembra che le risposta non ti piacciano


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cosa c'è di tanto complicato?
> 
> Io vedo molto più complicato l'uomo (o la donna) che va dall'amante perché lui "poooovero" e' vessato, incompreso, e sta tanto male a casa. Però ci sta. Ma non sia mai detto che vuole scopare.


quoto


----------



## Marjanna (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ciò non cambia però il dato di fatto ovvero che due donne lo vogliono.
> Nemmeno davanti all'evidenza sanno rinunciarci.
> Lo vogliono ma allo stesso modo lo rifiuterebbero, se non si creassero altri scenari..
> A questo punto quanto conta che lui sia stronzo?
> ...


Lei ha modo di crearli altri scenari. La moglie no. Perchè dovrebbe cercarne altri? A meno che tu non metti in conto che a fronte di un'occasione tutti tradirebbero.
Qui nel forum ci sono esempi di donne che pur essendo state tradite non hanno alcun interesse a tradire a loro volta.
Neppure tu ne hai.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però alcuni di noi ti hanno dato delle possibili motivazioni ma sembra che le risposta non ti piacciano


ma dai!!!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Anch'io mi chiedevo perché dei mariti che osannano le mogli avessero l'amante. Poi ho smesso di farmi le domande ed ho capito che, per fortuna, siamo tutti diversi. Un uomo (parlo di uomo ma vale anche per le mogli) sta bene in famiglia, ama, scopa, bisticcia, ride con la moglie perché ha trovato il suo equilibrio. *Quell'equilibrio ce l'ha proprio perché ha l'amante.*
> Non lo condivido ma se a loro la cosa rende felici, ben per loro.
> Lui è anche onesto con te, non ti dice che ha una moglie orrenda a casa che lo aspetta. Sta a te. Non ti va bene? Mollalo.


Io direi che a quell'equilibrio che c'è da sempre si è aggiunta l'amante.



Ginevrat ha detto:


> Non mi.sono spiegata bene. Le coppie felici secondo me si bastano a vicenda e non hanno bisogno di amanti etc.
> Le tante coppie di amanti in giro sono proprio la prova che la,tanto felicità di coppia,tanto sbandierata in giro le foto della famiglia,sorridente, il dire stiamo.ibsieme da 10,20 anni come segnale di grande amore sono solo falsità. Esistono coppie innamoratissime anche dopo anni ma non le trovi la sera a mandare messaggi all'amante. Bisognerebbe mettersi nell'ottica che l'amore può finire e che sia più onesto chiudere e ricominciare da,soli o chi si ama di più che non trascinare storie a pezzi usando il dottor tradimento come cura. Sarò molto categorica ma la vedo così. Sono spiazzata nel constatare che il mio amante non ci arrivi da,solo a capire che il primo a cui fa male è se stesso. Uno che vive a compartimebti stagni e uno che secondo me non si lascia mai andare veramente, che deve tenere tutto sotto controllo per non cascare nel suo stesso casino che ha creato..contenti loro..n


Vedi che nonostante hai potuto sapere che loro sono felici insieme tu metti in dubbio che lo siano?


----------



## spleen (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ciò non cambia però il dato di fatto ovvero che due donne lo vogliono. Nemmeno davanti all'evidenza sanno rinunciarci. Lo vogliono ma allo stesso modo lo rifiuterebbero, se non si creassero altri scenari.. A questo punto quanto conta che lui sia stronzo? Niente. Quanto l'illusione proiezione dei sogni? Forse tutto. O quasi.


   Però non sappiamo se scoprendolo fedrifago lo vorrebbe ancora anche l'altra.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Quindi tu con le amanti che hai avuto, non hai mai pensato caspita questa,la amo e faccio saltare tutto per lei? Diciamo che per te un'amante vale l'altra, mi pare di avere capito che sei un seriale, e ciò che piace è l'emozione che ti danno e non tradisci perché ti sei fillemente innamorato di un'altra? Tu continui ad amare tua moglie e le altre sono tipo un passatempo?


Ti ripeto, non ho tempo di riassumere tre anni di Forum in tre righe. Ci vorrebbe un papiro che non finisce mai. Se ti interessa vattelo a vedere. Comunque sì, continuo ad amare mia moglie, Mi è capitato, mi capita e mi capiterà di essere contemporaneamente innamorato di altra gente, Ma grazie a Dio ho una parte razionale che mi dice che non vale la pena per forza far saltare il batticuore.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per come la descrivi, pare che l'incontro con l'amante sia casuale. E che  "ci si trovi" a non rinunciare. Quasi per caso.
> Statisticamente vedo che i tradimenti non avvengono perché nella vita  "ti e' capitato un altro". Avvengono perché qualcuno e' in una più o meno costante ricerca.
> 
> Statisticamente eh. Poi ci sono pure quelli che restano davvero condizionati da un incontro. Di solito però non è mai uno. Tutti sempre a fare a cazzotti coi sentimenti?


Io parlo per me, ti ho forse mai dato l'impressione anche solo in due righe che io mi ritenga esponenziale della popolazione generale?


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Lei ha modo di crearli altri scenari. *La moglie no.* Perchè dovrebbe cercarne altri? A meno che tu non metti in conto che a fronte di un'occasione tutti tradirebbero.
> Qui nel forum ci sono esempi di donne che pur essendo state tradite non hanno alcun interesse a tradire a loro volta.
> Neppure tu ne hai.


Conosco una donna, che ho citato prima, che tradisce da sempre.
Da quando era al liceo fino ad oggi, ha sempre avuto relazioni parallele.
Ha un marito, che ha sposato dopo un lungo fidanzamento, due figli, fanno le vacanze con i genitori, sono stimabili dal punto di vista professionale e sociale.
Quello che mi chiedo da tempo: ma lui, il marito, possibile che non abbia mai capito?
No, lui sta bene. E' nella vita che vuole, conduce la vita che desidera.
E questo vale per ognuno di noi.
Non si sceglie il meglio, si opta per quello che più ci descrive.
O che si crede tale.
E ci si ostina a volerlo vedere così.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non l'ha scritto per dar valore a qualcosa di speciale, ha risposto ad una mia domanda. Le avevo chiesto se aveva curiosità di conoscerlo, di sapere cose di lui, della sua vita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutto perfetto.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

E' come trovarsi davanti alla fotografia di una statua o di fronte alla statua stessa.
Prendete Amore e Psiche del Canova.
Dal vero è stata una sorpresa, pur dopo averla visto tante volte in foto.
La nostra percezione delle relazioni è al massimo a due dimensioni. 
E' un punto di vista limitato.
In questo contesto non è determinante definire lui come stronzo, ma capire cosa stiamo vedendo.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente l'avrebbe sposata tenendosi le altre.


Ehhmm...uno così , una sposata con prole non l’avrebbe impalmata davvero. E tua moglie l’ha capito .... altrimenti, secondo me, si sarebbe trasferita .....
Le ha raccontato tante fregnacce 
Infatti mi risulta abbia sposato una single


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ehhmm...uno così , una sposata con prole non l’avrebbe impalmata davvero. E tua moglie l’ha capito .... altrimenti, secondo me, si sarebbe trasferita .....
> Le ha raccontato tante fregnacce
> Infatti mi risulta abbia sposato una single


Prima conviveva con una separata con figlio.
Mi sa che aveva il vizio.
E' stato quello a frenare mia moglie, lo so.
Vedere come lui non si era legato a quel bambino.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che non è il marito che una moglie vorrebbe.
> Eppure, malgrado questo, qui ci sono due donne che lo vogliono.
> Il fatto che possa essere stronzo non sembra tanto determinante, alla fine.


Anzi...a volte affascina la stronzaggine ... fa scattare la competizione e la voglia di dimostrare quanto si è speciali e che “con me sarà diverso..”


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Prima conviveva con una separata con figlio.
> Mi sa che aveva il vizio.


Conviveva


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io parlo per me, ti ho forse mai dato l'impressione anche solo in due righe che io mi ritenga esponenziale della popolazione generale?


A maggior ragione se parli per te sai benissimo che non è che a te le amanti cascano sul collo per caso. Ti crei le occasioni, le coltivi, e le cerchi. Non ti trovi nella posizione di colui che non vuole rinunciare. Ti trovi nella posizione di colui che cerca. Ed è una ricerca costante. Non è che ti si accollano e che ti trovi ogni volta davanti a un bivio, combattuto dall'amore per tua moglie. Tu (molto paraculo, in questo, secondo me) lo spieghi col fatto che avresti amore in esubero. Per me, e' una forma di amore fatta a proprio uso e consumo (fino a qui nulla di male) che presuppone un grosso limite  (non abbondanza) della capacità di amare. Mezzo mese fuori casa in forma fittizia non è mentire o omettere. E' proprio galleggiare.


----------



## ipazia (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' come trovarsi davanti alla fotografia di una statua o di fronte alla statua stessa.
> Prendete Amore e Psiche del Canova.
> Dal vero è stata una sorpresa, pur dopo averla visto tante volte in foto.
> La nostra percezione delle relazioni è al massimo a due dimensioni.
> ...


Eh...ma definire l'altro stronzo, libera dal guardarsi allo specchio.

A volte serve. 

Poi, buh....se uno è stronzo, io lo vedo come stronzo, non mi piacciono gli stronzi e ci resto a cercar di capire il perchè e il percome è stronzo...la questione smette di essere che quello è stronzo, e diventa un dialogo con se stessi cercando l'equilibrio fra ciò che si vorrebbe e ciò che, usando il dialogo per non prendere posizione. Con se stessi. Mica con l'altro.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Conviveva


Avevano comprato casa insieme. Difatti, quando usciva con mia moglie, per convincerla, aveva acquistato le quote di questa donna, vendendo alcuni suoi beni, per poter tornare single e con la casa, tutta sua, vuota.
Una se la doveva sposare, alla fine, mi sa.


----------



## patroclo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Anzi...a volte affascina la stronzaggine ... fa scattare la competizione e la voglia di dimostrare quanto si è speciali e che “con me sarà diverso..”


"stronzo"? perchè? ....non credo che la partner ufficiale sarebbe contenta di sapere  della storia alternativa, ma quest'uomo, almeno da come viene descritto, riesce a far felici e contente due donne contemporaneamente .... benefattore è esagerato ...ma forse anche stronzo


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Avevano comprato casa insieme. Difatti, quando usciva con mia moglie, per convincerla, aveva acquistato le quote di questa donna, vendendo alcuni suoi beni, per poter tornare single e con la casa, tutta sua, vuota.
> Una se la doveva sposare, alla fine, mi sa.


Ma non quella di prima che contestualmente tradiva .... mah..forse si ..ma non lo saprai mai ... poteva trattarsi benissimo di una serie di suggestioni per la nuova donzella


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma non quella di prima che contestualmente tradiva .... mah..forse si ..ma non lo saprai mai ... poteva trattarsi benissimo di una serie di suggestioni per la nuova donzella


Purtroppo o per fortuna ne ho conferma. Conosco indirettamente tutti i personaggi di questa vicenda.
Lo so, non l'ho mai raccontato.


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io direi che a quell'equilibrio che c'è da sempre si è aggiunta l'amante.
> 
> 
> 
> Vedi che nonostante hai potuto sapere che loro sono felici insieme tu metti in dubbio che lo siano?


No infatti non lo credo. Se esistessero solo quei messaggi e lui fosse davvero appagato, appunto sarebbe appagato e non cercherebbe altro.
Con questo non dico che sia tutto lineare. Ma iniziare un matrimonio con l'aggiunta del tradimento, della menzogna, non è un solido punto di inizio.
Che poi li vada avanti ad oltranza e faccia l'abitudine a condurre vite parallele non lo so. Che un giorno magari con i figli piccoli, lei scopra che l'ha,sempre tradita e ne esca,devastata e che i bambini li vedano litigare e lasciarsi o litigare e non sorridere più insieme per lungo tempo nemmeno. Che lui smetta d'improvviso di tradirla chissà. Tutte ipotesi. 
I punti fermi sono e che qui sono messi in discussione anche le basi proprio dei rapporti sani e appaganti tra,le persone. Tutto a voi pare relativo e va benissimo, è anche affascinante questo approccio che spiega proprio perché vi triviate bene a tradire, proprio perché vi viene naturale. Ma,se una,cosa la,di fa spintanramente non significa che sia giusta. E giusto lo uso non in termini moralistici. Ma nel senso utilitaristico e cioè conveniente per chi lo attua. Credete davvero che il.massimo a cui potete aspirare nella vita sia un rapporto di coppia che per eseere mandato avanti richieda vostre continue bugie e di far entrare nella vostra vita intima un estraneo che non è importante quanto vostra moglie a cui comunque raccontate un sacco di palle? 
Lui è più onesto con me che con lei in quanto io so dettagli della sua doppia vita che lei non immagina neanche.
A me toglie perché, premesso che nessuno glielo chiede, con me non compra neanche una pianta in comunione eei beni e non progetta nulla nel nostro rappirto. Questo non è amore. Ma non è amore nranche un forte progetto di vita se poi lo porti avanti con la testa e non con il cuore perché sai mentire senza scrupoli o baciare la,tua donna con il sapore di un'altra in testa e nei pantaloni. 

Per la cronaca lui ieri sera e sparito. Stamattina mi ha detto che aveva il telefono scarico. Non ha neanche il coraggio di dirmi che era a festeggiare con la moglie. Se ha,paura,di ferire l'amante , come potete non credere che viva un conflitto quando mente alla moglie?


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Febbraio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> "stronzo"? perchè? ....non credo che la partner ufficiale sarebbe contenta di sapere  della storia alternativa, ma quest'uomo, almeno da come viene descritto, riesce a far felici e contente due donne contemporaneamente .... benefattore è esagerato ...ma forse anche stronzo


Mettiamola così : per i miei codici personali lui è stronzo... con entrambe..
Per me il tradire è il non svelarsi, ingannare, mentire  ... non solo nel rapporto di coppia ... 
benefattore ? Si secondo i tuoi codici. Come chi fa un patto di non concorrenza e lavora per due aziende all’oscuro della prima lo potresti definire benefattore perche entrambe le aziende fatturano... (però sappiamo che non è proprio che se la prima lo scopre e’ felice, per i motivi che non ti sto ad elencare ) 
Ma Per fortuna il mondo e’ vario....


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> "stronzo"? perchè? ....non credo che la partner ufficiale sarebbe contenta di sapere  della storia alternativa, ma quest'uomo, almeno da come viene descritto, riesce a far felici e contente due donne contemporaneamente .... benefattore è esagerato ...ma forse anche stronzo


Beh è nella situazione ambigua l’essere stronzo, non nel non avere sollecitudine.
L’avere una sollecitudine che lo fa apparire ideale a entrambe (e chissà a quante altre in sequenza o in contemporanea) è l’essenza della sua superficialità sentimentale.
È come chi si veste elegante senza lavarsi. Lui si veste elegantemente per non vedere se stesso nudo. Non è l’unico. 

Qualcuno pensa che qualcuno dei traditori che sono passati di qui non tratti benissimo moglie e amanti?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A maggior ragione se parli per te sai benissimo che non è che a te le amanti cascano sul collo per caso. Ti crei le occasioni, le coltivi, e le cerchi. Non ti trovi nella posizione di colui che non vuole rinunciare. Ti trovi nella posizione di colui che cerca. Ed è una ricerca costante. Non è che ti si accollano e che ti trovi ogni volta davanti a un bivio, combattuto dall'amore per tua moglie. Tu (molto paraculo, in questo, secondo me) lo spieghi col fatto che avresti amore in esubero. Per me, e' una forma di amore fatta a proprio uso e consumo (fino a qui nulla di male) che presuppone un grosso limite  (non abbondanza) della capacità di amare. Mezzo mese fuori casa in forma fittizia non è mentire o omettere. E' proprio galleggiare.


Io non mi creo l'occasione, vivo semplicemente la vita che ho deciso di vivere. Se mi pensi così fai un grosso errore. Una cosa è _puntare_ una persona e costruire delle situazioni per arrivare alle persone che hai puntato. Una cosa è, invece, costruire uno stile di vita o se preferisci una vita parallela in cui sei single e Vivi come se tutte le porte fossero aperte. Guarda che è esattamente il motivo per cui riesco a non perdere la bussola. Io sono sempre io. In entrambi i casi. Non mi rincoglionisco appresso a nessuno.


----------



## patroclo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mettiamola così : per i miei codici personali lui è stronzo... con entrambe..
> Per me il tradire è il non svelarsi, ingannare, mentire  ... non solo nel rapporto di coppia ...
> benefattore ? Si secondo i tuoi codici. Come chi fa un patto di non concorrenza e lavora per due aziende all’oscuro della prima lo potresti definire benefattore perche entrambe le aziende fatturano... (però sappiamo che non è proprio che se la prima lo scopre e’ felice, per i motivi che non ti sto ad elencare )
> Ma Per fortuna il mondo e’ vario....


Che lo consideri un benefattore lo dici tu, se partiamo dal presupposto che chi tradisce è uno stronzo allora lui lo è senza dubbio. Il comportamento che ha con l'amante però mi sembra un'altra cosa



Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh è nella situazione ambigua l’essere stronzo, non nel non avere sollecitudine.
> L’avere una sollecitudine che lo fa apparire ideale a entrambe (e chissà a quante altre in sequenza o in contemporanea) è l’essenza della sua superficialità sentimentale.
> È come chi si veste elegante senza lavarsi. Lui si veste elegantemente per non vedere se stesso nudo. Non è l’unico.
> 
> Qualcuno pensa che qualcuno dei traditori che sono passati di qui non tratti benissimo moglie e amanti?


ma sei fino a ieri ci ha fatto una capa tanta con la mostrizzazione ?!??!!?!


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mettiamola così : per i miei codici personali lui è stronzo... con entrambe..
> Per me il tradire è il non svelarsi, ingannare, mentire  ... non solo nel rapporto di coppia ...
> benefattore ? Si secondo i tuoi codici. Come chi fa un patto di non concorrenza e lavora per due aziende all’oscuro della prima lo potresti definire benefattore perche entrambe le aziende fatturano... (però sappiamo che non è proprio che se la prima lo scopre e’ felice, per i motivi che non ti sto ad elencare )
> Ma Per fortuna il mondo e’ vario....


E perché? Tradire decidere per gli altri sostanzialmente, Se io decido che l'amante non è in grado di reggere il ruolo, che io compartimenti le informazioni ci sta. Alla fine patto di non concorrenza proprio per un cazzo, io il mio patto di non concorrenza ce l'ho già e l'ho violato. Per lo spazio della bolla spazio-temporale che uno vive con l'amante, possiamo anche essere solo io e te. Però non ti scordare che parliamo di moglie e di amante esattamente perché i rapporti di coppia purtroppo non si possono decontestualizzare. Altrimenti tutti i rapporti sarebbero prioritari nello stesso modo.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> "stronzo"? perchè? ....non credo che la partner ufficiale sarebbe contenta di sapere  della storia alternativa, ma quest'uomo, almeno da come viene descritto, riesce a far felici e contente due donne contemporaneamente .... benefattore è esagerato ...ma forse anche stronzo





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mettiamola così : per i miei codici personali lui è stronzo... con entrambe..
> Per me il tradire è il non svelarsi, ingannare, mentire  ... non solo nel rapporto di coppia ...
> benefattore ? Si secondo i tuoi codici. Come chi fa un patto di non concorrenza e lavora per due aziende all’oscuro della prima lo potresti definire benefattore perche entrambe le aziende fatturano... (però sappiamo che non è proprio che se la prima lo scopre e’ felice, per i motivi che non ti sto ad elencare )
> Ma Per fortuna il mondo e’ vario....


E' un _paradosso_.
Se nessuna delle tre persone coinvolte si sposta cambiando il suo punto di vista e creando confusione, sono tutte e tre contente, indipendentemente dal valore che si può attribuire alla singola persona.
Chi ora può costituire un rischio per peggiorare la situazione di tutti e tre è proprio Ginevrat e lo potrebbe fare anche solo per uno scopo apparentemente nobile, ovvero per sincerità, amore della verità, coerenza.
Posto come dato di fatto che che quelli che definiamo stronzi esistono comunque al di là di quella che è la nostra desiderata, qual è l'opzione auspicabile?
Soffrire o stare bene?


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non mi creo l'occasione, vivo semplicemente la vita che ho deciso di vivere. Se mi pensi così fai un grosso errore. Una cosa è _puntare_ una persona e costruire delle situazioni per arrivare alle persone che hai puntato. Una cosa è, invece, costruire uno stile di vita o se preferisci una vita parallela in cui sei single e Vivi come se tutte le porte fossero aperte. Guarda che è esattamente il motivo per cui riesco a non perdere la bussola. Io sono sempre io. In entrambi i casi. Non mi rincoglionisco appresso a nessuno.


Ma pure con queste premesse, non capisco come tu faccia a non perdere la bussola.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> No infatti non lo credo. Se esistessero solo quei messaggi e lui fosse davvero appagato, appunto sarebbe appagato e non cercherebbe altro.
> Con questo non dico che sia tutto lineare. Ma iniziare un matrimonio con l'aggiunta del tradimento, della menzogna, non è un solido punto di inizio.
> Che poi li vada avanti ad oltranza e faccia l'abitudine a condurre vite parallele non lo so. Che un giorno magari con i figli piccoli, lei scopra che l'ha,sempre tradita e ne esca,devastata e che i bambini li vedano litigare e lasciarsi o litigare e non sorridere più insieme per lungo tempo nemmeno. Che lui smetta d'improvviso di tradirla chissà. Tutte ipotesi.
> I punti fermi sono e che qui sono messi in discussione anche le basi proprio dei rapporti sani e appaganti tra,le persone. Tutto a voi pare relativo e va benissimo, è anche affascinante questo approccio che spiega proprio perché vi triviate bene a tradire, proprio perché vi viene naturale. Ma,se una,cosa la,di fa spintanramente non significa che sia giusta. E giusto lo uso non in termini moralistici. Ma nel senso utilitaristico e cioè conveniente per chi lo attua. Credete davvero che il.massimo a cui potete aspirare nella vita sia un rapporto di coppia che per eseere mandato avanti richieda vostre continue bugie e di far entrare nella vostra vita intima un estraneo che non è importante quanto vostra moglie a cui comunque raccontate un sacco di palle?
> ...


Con te e’ sincero (almeno riguardo alla sua relazione) perché non potrebbe fare diversamente... 
La gente ferisce , la gente ruba, la gente fa cose che altri non farebbero..e se li conosci sono normali..non mostri a tre teste  ...
Perché lo fanno  ? Perché a loro va così ..secondo i loro codici..e spesso per egoismo ... molte amanti, che decantavano la fiducia verso gli amanti (qui), si sono ritrovate scartate come da un robivecchi quando l’altra ha scoperto . Lì si sono svelate le maschere delll’amante a cui si riponeva fiducia ma solo perché pareva  sincero in quando  non era chiaro il motivo per cui dovesse fare  diversamente con un’amante ...
Io credo che di amanti che amano essere il trastullo in una bolla ce ne siano poche..cci sono certo, ma poche.. Si salva chi è in una condizione paritetica (sposati entrambi ).. ma chi è single si trova per definizione in posizione di squilibrio ... e se la racconta spesso qui dicendo che è quello che vuole ...ma non convince un granché ... almeno me


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma pure con queste premesse, non capisco come tu faccia a non perdere la bussola.


E che ci vuole? È dal primo giorno che dicono che sono un egoriferito. Il mio mondo funziona benissimo solo in virtù del fatto che è centrato su di me. È come un teatro. Entrano ed escono storie, persone, personaggi e scenografie. Ma il teatro mica si muove. Quando lo spettacolo è finito e le luci si accendono ti porterai a casa il ricordo dello spettacolo, tutte le emozioni e gli spunti intellettuali che hai ricevuto, magari anche il ricordo della performance e dei fisici degli attori, Ma mica puoi svitare le poltrone al pavimento e portartele via.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché? Tradire decidere per gli altri sostanzialmente, Se io decido che l'amante non è in grado di reggere il ruolo, che io compartimenti le informazioni ci sta. Alla fine patto di non concorrenza proprio per un cazzo, io il mio patto di non concorrenza ce l'ho già e l'ho violato. Per lo spazio della bolla spazio-temporale che uno vive con l'amante, possiamo anche essere solo io e te. Però non ti scordare che parliamo di moglie e di amante esattamente perché i rapporti di coppia purtroppo non si possono decontestualizzare. Altrimenti tutti i rapporti sarebbero prioritari nello stesso modo.


Dai, tu lo sai di essere stronzo e lo hai riconosciuto più volte e un po’ ti piace anche ....  bene, bravo, ti fa star bene e lo fai.. 
grande coerenza.. ma..benefattore no dai..non si può sentire


----------



## spleen (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> No infatti non lo credo. Se esistessero solo quei messaggi e lui fosse davvero appagato, appunto sarebbe appagato e non cercherebbe altro. Con questo non dico che sia tutto lineare. Ma iniziare un matrimonio con l'aggiunta del tradimento, della menzogna, non è un solido punto di inizio. Che poi li vada avanti ad oltranza e faccia l'abitudine a condurre vite parallele non lo so. Che un giorno magari con i figli piccoli, lei scopra che l'ha,sempre tradita e ne esca,devastata e che i bambini li vedano litigare e lasciarsi o litigare e non sorridere più insieme per lungo tempo nemmeno. Che lui smetta d'improvviso di tradirla chissà. Tutte ipotesi.  I punti fermi sono e che qui sono messi in discussione anche le basi proprio dei rapporti sani e appaganti tra,le persone. Tutto a voi pare relativo e va benissimo, è anche affascinante questo approccio che spiega proprio perché vi triviate bene a tradire, proprio perché vi viene naturale. Ma,se una,cosa la,di fa spintanramente non significa che sia giusta. E giusto lo uso non in termini moralistici. Ma nel senso utilitaristico e cioè conveniente per chi lo attua. Credete davvero che il.massimo a cui potete aspirare nella vita sia un rapporto di coppia che per eseere mandato avanti richieda vostre continue bugie e di far entrare nella vostra vita intima un estraneo che non è importante quanto vostra moglie a cui comunque raccontate un sacco di palle?  Lui è più onesto con me che con lei in quanto io so dettagli della sua doppia vita che lei non immagina neanche. A me toglie perché, premesso che nessuno glielo chiede, con me non compra neanche una pianta in comunione eei beni e non progetta nulla nel nostro rappirto. Questo non è amore. Ma non è amore nranche un forte progetto di vita se poi lo porti avanti con la testa e non con il cuore perché sai mentire senza scrupoli o baciare la,tua donna con il sapore di un'altra in testa e nei pantaloni.   Per la cronaca lui ieri sera e sparito. Stamattina mi ha detto che aveva il telefono scarico. Non ha neanche il coraggio di dirmi che era a festeggiare con la moglie. Se ha,paura,di ferire l'amante , come potete non credere che viva un conflitto quando mente alla moglie?


  Questo che hai scritto però contrasta fortemente con la tua volontà ad essere amante di questo uomo. Etico o non etico lo sapevi che te la facevi con uno sposato.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ce ...
> Io credo che di amanti che amano essere il trastullo in una bolla ce ne siano poche..cci sono certo, ma poche.. *Si salva chi è in una condizione paritetica (sposati entrambi ).. ma chi è single si trova per definizione in posizione di squilibrio ...* e se la racconta spesso qui dicendo che è quello che vuole ...ma non convince un granché ... almeno me


E' il fattore di squilibrio determinante qui.
Pensa alla mia storia.
Se fossero stati rispettati i ruoli, avremmo avuto tre persone soddisfatte.
io ignaro di tutto del mio matrimonio di lunga data.
Mia moglie dei suoi due uomini.
L'altro delle sue amanti e della sua compagna.
Ma l'altro voleva tornare single e cambiare compagna, io ho scoperto tutto per imbranataggine della moglie e lei si è trovata a dover fare una scelta tra i due.
Sono conseguite tre infelicità.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dai, tu lo sai di essere stronzo e lo hai riconosciuto più volte e un po’ ti piace anche ....  bene, bravo, ti fa star bene e lo fai..
> grande coerenza.. ma..benefattore no dai..non si può sentire


Il benefattore è lo stronzo sono concetti equidistanti da quello che secondo me è sto tizio. Cioè semplicemente uno che si scopa una che vorrebbe accollarsi mentre lui, che non vuole l'accollo, sta iniziando a pentirsi. Guarda, io conosco anche persone che hanno scaricato la moglie per l'amante. Ma ne conosco molte di più che avendo l'amante hanno scaricato la moglie e l'amante per stare da soli.


----------



## spleen (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' il fattore di squilibrio determinante qui. Pensa alla mia storia. Se fossero stati rispettati i ruoli, avremmo avuto tre persone soddisfatte. io ignaro di tutto del mio matrimonio di lunga data. Mia moglie dei suoi due uomini. L'altro delle sue amanti e della sua compagna. Ma l'altro voleva tornare single e cambiare compagna, io ho scoperto tutto per imbranataggine della moglie e lei si è trovata a dover fare una scelta tra i due. Sono conseguite tre infelicità.


  E' la questione dei coperchi.....


----------



## patroclo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Sento parlare di "equlibrio" e "condizioni paritetiche" ....con questo forum (e non lo erigo a campione delle popolazione mondiale) siamo a qui a dimostrare che non esiste neanche nelle coppie che si credevano più felici e adesso andiamo a cercare la pagliuzza nell'occhio di chi almeno sa di che "morte può morire"?


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Questo che hai scritto però contrasta fortemente con la tua volontà ad essere amante di questo uomo. Etico o non etico lo sapevi che te la facevi con uno sposato.


Eh..ma hai voglia farsela con uno sposato triste e infelice nel matrimonio ( non ti ha mai detto di essere tale ma sei andata per esclusione perché per te uno che tradisce è per forza triste altrimenti non lo farebbe?)


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Che lo consideri un benefattore lo dici tu, se partiamo dal presupposto che chi tradisce è uno stronzo allora lui lo è senza dubbio. Il comportamento che ha con l'amante però mi sembra un'altra cosa
> 
> 
> 
> ma sei fino a ieri ci ha fatto una capa tanta con la mostrizzazione ?!??!!?!


Ci sono posizioni diverse.
C’è chi compie un’opera di mostrizzazione palese, chi interna e chi, più spaventato dalla propria interiorità, è amabile con tutti.
Sono tipologie diverse.
Il secondo tipo è di lunga durata.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Febbraio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Sento parlare di "equlibrio" e "condizioni paritetiche" ....con questo forum (e non lo erigo a campione delle popolazione mondiale) siamo a qui a dimostrare che non esiste neanche nelle coppie che si credevano più felici e adesso andiamo a cercare la pagliuzza nell'occhio di chi almeno sa di che "morte può morire"?


Eh?


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' il fattore di squilibrio determinante qui.
> Pensa alla mia storia.
> Se fossero stati rispettati i ruoli, avremmo avuto tre persone soddisfatte.
> io ignaro di tutto del mio matrimonio di lunga data.
> ...


Voi.non eravate in equilibrio. Eravate tre disperati che cercavano di lenire i propri problemi . Tu matrimonio finito che non volevi vedere di non essere più amato. Lei che non resisteva più con te e si è buttata nelle braccia di uno.psicopatico che le faceva provare emozioni. L'altro incapace di amare...come fai a chiamare sta roba equilibrio perfetto?


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E che ci vuole? È dal primo giorno che dicono che sono un egoriferito. Il mio mondo funziona benissimo solo in virtù del fatto che è centrato su di me. È come un teatro. Entrano ed escono storie, persone, personaggi e scenografie. Ma il teatro mica si muove. Quando lo spettacolo è finito e le luci si accendono ti porterai a casa il ricordo dello spettacolo, tutte le emozioni e gli spunti intellettuali che hai ricevuto, magari anche il ricordo della performance e dei fisici degli attori, Ma mica puoi svitare le poltrone al pavimento e portartele via.


Però di solito a teatro ci vai una sera ogni tanto, non ci passi la vita. E' questo che non mi torna. Capirei lo "stacco" nella bolla. E il teatro a casa per giustificare la bolla. Ma non un teatro che non finisce mai. Ma proprio a livello di tutto. Credo che perderei la percezione, il ricordo, di quali attori c'erano in ogni singola sceneggiatura. Roba da fare gaffes ogni due per tre (tipo dire alla moglie  "andiamo in quel locale dove siamo stati il mese scorso, per poi connettere che non ci sei mai andato con lei. Anche se si tratta di città differenti. La bussola, proprio).


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Il problema è che lei non ha intenzione di lasciare lui ma neanche lo vuole così.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Voi.non eravate in equilibrio. Eravate tre disperati che cercavano di lenire i propri problemi . Tu matrimonio finito che non volevi vedere di non essere più amato. Lei che non resisteva più con te e si è buttata nelle braccia di uno.psicopatico che le faceva provare emozioni. L'altro incapace di amare...come fai a chiamare sta roba equilibrio perfetto?


Secondo te è meglio adesso?
Quello che non capisci è che ci sono persone che hanno obiettivi diversi. 
Chi è fedele, chi non lo è,  chi vuole una cosa, chi un'altra.
Tu cosa vuoi?


----------



## Marjanna (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Per la cronaca lui ieri sera e sparito. Stamattina mi ha detto che aveva il telefono scarico. Non ha neanche il coraggio di dirmi che era a festeggiare con la moglie. *Se ha,paura,di ferire l'amante* , come potete non credere che viva un conflitto quando mente alla moglie?


Sicura? Io quando ho letto non ho pensato lui avesse paura di ferirti. Ha semplicemente voluto evitare che gli rompessi le scatole. Ti ha detto del telefono scarico per se stesso, non per te, e per paura di ferirti. Se ti diceva che usciva a festeggiare San Valentino con la moglie (ma poi è moglie o convivente?) tu cosa facevi, gli rispondevi _auguri tesoro buona serata_, _divertiti mi raccomando_? Non credo.
E' la stessa cosa percui tiene nascosta te alla moglie. Secondo te lo fa per non far soffrire la moglie? Perchè se tanto avesse a cuore la sofferenza di uno o dell'altra non avrebbe che da chiudere con te.


----------



## patroclo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh?


...e forse il cosiddetto "equilibrio" non è quella gran assicurazione sulla vita.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però di solito a teatro ci vai una sera ogni tanto, non ci passi la vita. E' questo che non mi torna. Capirei lo "stacco" nella bolla. E il teatro a casa per giustificare la bolla. Ma non un teatro che non finisce mai. Ma proprio a livello di tutto. Credo che perderei la percezione, il ricordo, di quali attori c'erano in ogni singola sceneggiatura. Roba da fare gaffes ogni due per tre (tipo dire alla moglie  "andiamo in quel locale dove siamo stati il mese scorso, per poi connettere che non ci sei mai andato con lei. Anche se si tratta di città differenti. La bussola, proprio).


Io ci vado spesso. A teatro, intendo. Mi piace proprio il fatto di avere l'abbonamento per tutta la stagione e andarci a prescindere senza sapere che spettacolo daranno. Un bravo direttore artistico sa miscelare i cavalli di battaglia con nuove proposte.


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> No infatti non lo credo. Se esistessero solo quei messaggi e lui fosse davvero appagato, appunto sarebbe appagato e non cercherebbe altro.
> Con questo non dico che sia tutto lineare. Ma iniziare un matrimonio con l'aggiunta del tradimento, della menzogna, non è un solido punto di inizio.
> Che poi li vada avanti ad oltranza e faccia l'abitudine a condurre vite parallele non lo so. Che un giorno magari con i figli piccoli, lei scopra che l'ha,sempre tradita e ne esca,devastata e che i bambini li vedano litigare e lasciarsi o litigare e non sorridere più insieme per lungo tempo nemmeno. Che lui smetta d'improvviso di tradirla chissà. Tutte ipotesi.
> I punti fermi sono e che qui sono messi in discussione anche le basi proprio dei rapporti sani e appaganti tra,le persone. Tutto a voi pare relativo e va benissimo, è anche affascinante questo approccio che spiega proprio perché vi triviate bene a tradire, proprio perché vi viene naturale. Ma,se una,cosa la,di fa spintanramente non significa che sia giusta. E giusto lo uso non in termini moralistici. Ma nel senso utilitaristico e cioè conveniente per chi lo attua. Credete davvero che il.massimo a cui potete aspirare nella vita sia un rapporto di coppia che per eseere mandato avanti richieda vostre continue bugie e di far entrare nella vostra vita intima un estraneo che non è importante quanto vostra moglie a cui comunque raccontate un sacco di palle?
> ...


Ma non ha paura di ferirti.
Ha paura di indisporti


----------



## Marjanna (15 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non ha paura di ferirti.
> Ha paura di indisporti


:up:


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat, tu non riesci a reggere il ruolo dell'amante. Non fa per te.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> No infatti non lo credo. Se esistessero solo quei messaggi e lui fosse davvero appagato, appunto sarebbe appagato e non cercherebbe altro.
> Con questo non dico che sia tutto lineare. Ma iniziare un matrimonio con l'aggiunta del tradimento, della menzogna, non è un solido punto di inizio.
> Che poi li vada avanti ad oltranza e faccia l'abitudine a condurre vite parallele non lo so. Che un giorno magari con i figli piccoli, lei scopra che l'ha,sempre tradita e ne esca,devastata e che i bambini li vedano litigare e lasciarsi o litigare e non sorridere più insieme per lungo tempo nemmeno. Che lui smetta d'improvviso di tradirla chissà. Tutte ipotesi.
> I punti fermi sono e che qui sono messi in discussione anche le basi proprio dei rapporti sani e appaganti tra,le persone. Tutto a voi pare relativo e va benissimo, è anche affascinante questo approccio che spiega proprio perché vi triviate bene a tradire, proprio perché vi viene naturale. Ma,se una,cosa la,di fa spintanramente non significa che sia giusta. E giusto lo uso non in termini moralistici. Ma nel senso utilitaristico e cioè conveniente per chi lo attua. Credete davvero che il.massimo a cui potete aspirare nella vita sia un rapporto di coppia che per eseere mandato avanti richieda vostre continue bugie e di far entrare nella vostra vita intima un estraneo che non è importante quanto vostra moglie a cui comunque raccontate un sacco di palle?
> ...


Come quasi tutti quelli che arrivano qui, guardi lui, invece di guardare te.
Tu ti domandi come faccia lui.
Ma come fai tu?
Tu hai visto i messaggi, ma non gli hai detto niente.
Tu hai capito che non aveva il telefono scarico, ma era alla cenetta romantica  e al dopo cenetta.
Ma non glielo dici.
Perché non glielo dici?
Hai paura di litigare?
Hai paura che ti molli?
Ti va bene “stare bene” senza poter dire quello che pensi?


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ci vado spesso. A teatro, intendo. Mi piace proprio il fatto di avere l'abbonamento per tutta la stagione e andarci a prescindere senza sapere che spettacolo daranno. Un bravo direttore artistico sa miscelare i cavalli di battaglia con nuove proposte.


Eh.
Tu vai spesso a teatro. Ma poi quando esci, ti rendi conto di essere uscito. Non credo che tu esca da un teatro per entrare in un altro teatro, e tutto questo in loop. Per me ci sarebbe veramente da venire matta. Proprio solo a ricordare grosso modo con chi ero il giorno prima.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Febbraio 2019)

_eliminato_


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Aggiungo a quanto esposto da te, qualora si facesse tentare da agire come esposto, che nel momento che lei dovesse esprimere quanto ha visto a lui, ovvero sapere che ha una relazione felice con la moglie, se in un momento successivo poi lo bacia, lo accarezza, fa sesso con lui, l'unica cosa che lui registrerà è "gli va bene lo stesso". Ovvero se a fronte di questo non tronca di netto per lui vorrà dire che gli va bene ed è serena nel vivere questo. E questo verrà archiviato e chiuso.


Questa avrebbe potuto essere la risposta di Ginevrat.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh.
> Tu vai spesso a teatro. Ma poi quando esci, ti rendi conto di essere uscito. Non credo che tu esca da un teatro per entrare in un altro teatro, e tutto questo in loop. Per me ci sarebbe veramente da venire matta. Proprio solo a ricordare grosso modo con chi ero il giorno prima.


Ok, Siamo al dialogo fra sordi. Il teatro sono io! Cosa faccio, esco da me stesso? Se non sbaglio era il titolo di un vecchio album di elio. E, come tutti i teatri ci viene l'abbonato del verdi, quello che passa solo per l'evento o l'attore famoso, Ho semplicemente chi è curioso di portare a casa qualche ricordo da ricordare. Io di mio Ci tengo a rimanere il teatro. Di fare lo spettatore Ormai non ho più fantasia


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ginevrat, tu non riesci a reggere il ruolo dell'amante. Non fa per te.


Vero, Almeno finché non ti sposi. Le amanti single sono una categoria maledetta.


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok, Siamo al dialogo fra sordi. Il teatro sono io! Cosa faccio, esco da me stesso? Se non sbaglio era il titolo di un vecchio album di elio. E, come tutti i teatri ci viene l'abbonato del verdi, quello che passa solo per l'evento o l'attore famoso, Ho semplicemente chi è curioso di portare a casa qualche ricordo da ricordare. Io di mio Ci tengo a rimanere il teatro. Di fare lo spettatore Ormai non ho più fantasia


Va bene. Allora fossi nel teatro avrei problemi a ricordare le scenografie del giorno precedente, e soprattutto a non proporre all'abbonato del lunedì-mercoledì -venerdì una sceneggiatura che magari lo può ricondurre all'attore della domenica.
Uscendo per un attimo dalla scena (ops... Metafora), credevo fosse chiaro che la mia perplessità riguardasse la tenuta di certi comparti stagni della memoria. Una volta  (non ricordo se qui o altrove) raccontasti che alle tue amanti non fornivi nemmeno il nome di battesimo. Correggimi se sbaglio. Per me sarebbe pazzesco. Ma proprio straniante.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa avrebbe potuto essere la risposta di Ginevrat.


Se vuoi la elimino, elimina anche la parte quotata allora. Non volevo influenzare la risposta.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Va bene. Allora fossi nel teatro avrei problemi a ricordare le scenografie del giorno precedente, e soprattutto a non proporre all'abbonato del lunedì-mercoledì -venerdì una sceneggiatura che magari lo può ricondurre all'attore della domenica.
> Uscendo per un attimo dalla scena (ops... Metafora), credevo fosse chiaro che la mia perplessità riguardasse la tenuta di certi comparti stagni della memoria. Una volta  (non ricordo se qui o altrove) raccontasti che alle tue amanti non fornivi nemmeno il nome di battesimo. Correggimi se sbaglio. Per me sarebbe pazzesco. Ma proprio straniante.


Invece a me aiuta proprio il fatto di essere in centro della faccenda. Per me sarebbe estremamente faticoso inventarmi ogni volta una identità segreta. Storie, nomi, sovrapposizioni. Poi per carità, avere un'ottima memoria aiuta, Però penso che nei rapporti interpersonali, tutti, non solo quelli extraconiugali ovviamente, sia importante la qualità di quello che dai alle altre persone. Io posso anche mentire sulle circostanze o sui nomi, però devo fornire un'esperienza autentica all'altra persona. Altrimenti l'impressione che dai è come quella degli agenti immobiliari tutta pnl. Plasticosi, non so se mi sono capito da solo.


----------



## ipazia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Va bene. Allora fossi nel teatro avrei problemi a ricordare le scenografie del giorno precedente, e soprattutto a non proporre all'abbonato del lunedì-mercoledì -venerdì una sceneggiatura che magari lo può ricondurre all'attore della domenica.
> Uscendo per un attimo dalla scena (ops... Metafora), credevo fosse chiaro che la mia perplessità riguardasse la tenuta di certi comparti stagni della memoria. Una volta  (non ricordo se qui o altrove) raccontasti che alle tue amanti non fornivi nemmeno il nome di battesimo. Correggimi se sbaglio. Per me sarebbe pazzesco. Ma proprio straniante.


Ma se sei il teatro, mica ti confondi. 
Sei nella posizione, invece, di goderti, le diverse serate lasciandole semplicemente scorrere. 

Non ci sono vincoli interni. 
E' semplicemente in te che accadono le cose che sono in te. 

Non è questione di memoria, è questione di presenza di sè e a sè nei diversi posti in cui ci si collloca. 

E' quella famosa fedeltà a chi si è in essenza, nelle diverse declinazioni di chi si è. 
Nei diversi contesti e nelle diverse situazioni.
Nei comparti stagni, mica ti confondi il tuo *essere* compagna oppure moglie con il tuo essere amante. 
Sei autenticamente te, a prescindere dal ruolo che rivesti. 

Il compartimentare ha esattamente la funzione di permettere di svestirsi di un ruolo per rivestirsi di un altro ruolo. Scegliendo il ruolo sulla base di ciò che si desidera giocare di sè in particolare. 
Senza smettere di essere chi si è (il famoso teatro). 

Non è il teatro a dipendere dallo spettacolo, è lo spettacolo a dipendere dal teatro.


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Invece a me aiuta proprio il fatto di essere in centro della faccenda. Per me sarebbe estremamente faticoso inventarmi ogni volta una identità segreta. Storie, nomi, sovrapposizioni. Poi per carità, avere un'ottima memoria aiuta, Però penso che nei rapporti interpersonali, tutti, non solo quelli extraconiugali ovviamente, sia importante la qualità di quello che dai alle altre persone. Io posso anche mentire sulle circostanze o sui nomi, però devo fornire un'esperienza autentica all'altra persona. Altrimenti l'impressione che dai è come quella degli agenti immobiliari tutta pnl. Plasticosi, non so se mi sono capito da solo.


Questo l'ho capito. Non stavo a discutere sulla autenticità. Non finiremmo più, io ho un approccio senz'altro diverso, ma non mi metto certo a pesare la consistenza di ciò che si lascia agli altri.
Stavo pensando proprio al meccanismo che ti porta a non fare casino. Dentro di te e con gli altri. Ripeto: e' una cosa che per me sarebbe impossibile. Cioè: dovermi ricordare come mi chiama Tizia. Come mi chiama Caia. E come mi chiamo io. O dove sono non un paio di notti al mese, ma per 15 notti al mese. Non ci capirei più niente. Non siamo solo "essenze". Siamo ben fatti per stare nello spazio e nel tempo.


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma se sei il teatro, mica ti confondi.
> Sei nella posizione, invece, di goderti, le diverse serate lasciandole semplicemente scorrere.
> 
> Non ci sono vincoli interni.
> ...


Ipa. Uno può essere autentico finché vuole pure nella sua mancanza di autenticità.
Non lo discuto.

Discuto molto più semplicemente che al contrario di un teatro  (che è immobile e muto), io mi muovo, parlo e posso fare casino.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Quindi per scopare bene e diversificato voi uomini vi complicate la vita in questo modo? Interessante prospettiva...


calma, parla per il tuo amante. Non generalizzare. Comunque voi donne , per generalizzare siete campionesse mondiali delle seghe mentali.Lui vuole solo scopare, dammi ascolto. Non e' un rapporto sano a meno che non ti vada di fare l'amante a tempo indefinito. Prova a suggerirgli una cosa tipo :  e se chiamo tua moglie e le dico di noi?? In quel momento vedrai la sua vera faccia. Auguri.Se invece non ti vuoi rovinare la vita (e la famiglia altrui) lascialo perdere.Poi una cosa che non ho mai capito di voi donne: perche' vi fissate abbestia su un uomo anche quando scoprite che e' un falso traditore e cercate di difenderlo quando andrebbe preso a frustate con un gatto a 9 code?? E che soddisfazione c'e' a fare l'amante e fare una vita di merda da sole? Ci sono 3 miliardi e mezzo di uomini che vi aspettano , non c'e' solo "lui"


----------



## ipazia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Invece a me aiuta proprio il fatto di essere in centro della faccenda. Per me sarebbe estremamente faticoso inventarmi ogni volta una identità segreta. Storie, nomi, sovrapposizioni. Poi per carità, avere un'ottima memoria aiuta, Però penso che nei rapporti interpersonali, tutti, non solo quelli extraconiugali ovviamente, sia importante la qualità di quello che dai alle altre persone. Io posso anche mentire sulle circostanze o sui nomi, però devo fornire un'*esperienza autentica* all'altra persona. Altrimenti l'impressione che dai è come quella degli agenti immobiliari tutta pnl. Plasticosi, non so se mi sono capito da solo.


Io ho capito.

Penso che la chiave sia nel grassetto. 

Solo che se si lega il mentire alla autenticità, non se ne esce. 

Io sono autentica anche se mento. 
Tanto che non ho bisogno di ricordarmi le menzogne, nel senso che sono verità in un contesto pur essendo bugie in un altro. 
Non fingo col mio compagno allo stesso modo in cui non fingo col mio amante. 
Solo che quel non fingo è legato all'autenticità di chi sono e di quello che presento di me, e non all'assoluto dell'interezza di me. 
Semplicemente certe parti le posso dare ad uno e all'altro no. 

Ma se questo, decidere cosa dare viene visto come mentire su di sè, non se ne esce.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono autentica anche se mento.


In pratica la bugiarda sincera, la stangona nana il buio luminoso l'acqua asciutta.....:sonar::sonar::sonar::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ipa. Uno può essere autentico finché vuole pure nella sua mancanza di autenticità.
> Non lo discuto.
> 
> Discuto molto più semplicemente che al contrario di un teatro  (che è immobile e muto), io mi muovo, parlo e posso fare casino.


Non è mancanza di autenticità.

Semmai è non interezza di esposizione. 

Io a lavoro esprimo solo quello che riguarda il lavoro. 
Tutta una serie di cose che mi riguardano le tengo per me, perchè non fanno parte di quell'ambito.
Sono meno autenticamente me?
Rischio di confondermi? 
Rischio di portare nell'ambito del lavoro cose di me che riguardano la  mia sfera privata?

Sì, lo rischio. Lo rischio quando io non ho chiara la distinzione fra le mie sfere. 

Se la distinzione è chiara e conosco i confini, no. Non rischio. 
E se mi avvicino alla zona rossa, faccio retro marcia. Perchè automaticamente scatta la tutela di me. 

E in questo senso, poi mi correggerà [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] che la metafora del teatro è la sua, che il teatro è il contenitore vivo di diverse vite che si sfiorano, che internamente confluiscono nell'essenza di ciò che sono. 

Se fai casino, significa che hai tentato esattamente di essere muto e fermo. 
Cosa che in quanto teatro vivente non puoi essere. 

Che è poi il motivo per cui chi semplicemente usa metodi pnl sembra plasticoso spesso e volentieri. 
Recita.
Non impersona.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Va bene. Allora fossi nel teatro avrei problemi a ricordare le scenografie del giorno precedente, e soprattutto a non proporre all'abbonato del lunedì-mercoledì -venerdì una sceneggiatura che magari lo può ricondurre all'attore della domenica.
> Uscendo per un attimo dalla scena (ops... Metafora), credevo fosse chiaro che la mia perplessità riguardasse la tenuta di certi comparti stagni della memoria. Una volta  (non ricordo se qui o altrove) raccontasti che alle tue amanti non fornivi nemmeno il nome di battesimo. Correggimi se sbaglio. Per me sarebbe pazzesco. Ma proprio straniante.





Foglia ha detto:


> Questo l'ho capito. Non stavo a discutere sulla autenticità. Non finiremmo più, io ho un approccio senz'altro diverso, ma non mi metto certo a pesare la consistenza di ciò che si lascia agli altri.
> Stavo pensando proprio al meccanismo che ti porta a non fare casino. Dentro di te e con gli altri. Ripeto: e' una cosa che per me sarebbe impossibile. Cioè: dovermi ricordare come mi chiama Tizia. Come mi chiama Caia. E come mi chiamo io. O dove sono non un paio di notti al mese, ma per 15 notti al mese. Non ci capirei più niente. Non siamo solo "essenze". Siamo ben fatti per stare nello spazio e nel tempo.


Ma io per 15 notti al mese sono in giro dove devo andare a lavorare :rotfl:
Mica faccio la pornostar in tournée, vado in giro con il mio nome e cognome e se mi capita un'avventura utilizzo sempre lo stesso passaporto falso. Anche Superman aveva Clark kent, non è che avesse 150 identità segrete. Il passaporto falso tra l'altro, ha anche l'indubbio vantaggio di poter essere prestato.


----------



## ipazia (15 Febbraio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> In pratica la bugiarda sincera, la stangona nana il buio luminoso l'acqua asciutta.....:sonar::sonar::sonar::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non mento a me. 

Mica significa che non mento ad altri. 
Significa che se mento agli altri, raramente mi sgamano perchè la mia menzogna mi rappresenta, mi serve ed è funzionale a me. 
Sono autentica nei miei confronti. 

Il che significa che sono una stronza che non ha timore di esserlo. 
E che si assume le conseguenze dell'esserlo. 
Perchè sono esattamente quello. 

E' facile


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho capito.
> 
> Penso che la chiave sia nel grassetto.
> 
> ...


Sei proprio una ragazza fortunata! Hai appena vinto il ruolo di biografo ufficiale del papero. Tanto pare che tu sia la unica persona che riesce a capire al 100% quello che mi passa per la testa e la mia filosofia di vita. Poi, in virtù del fatto che ti piace affettare La realtà, riesci pure a spiegarla agli altri abbastanza bene


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mento a me.
> 
> Mica significa che non mento ad altri.
> Significa che se mento agli altri, raramente mi sgamano perchè la mia menzogna mi rappresenta, mi serve ed è funzionale a me.
> ...


 la coerenza interna è un talento. Più ci ragiono, più mi convinco che non si insegna.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io a lavoro esprimo solo quello che riguarda il lavoro.
> Tutta una serie di cose che mi riguardano le tengo per me, perchè non fanno parte di quell'ambito.


Non verrà capito mai

Ed è un concetto di una semplicità inquietante


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è mancanza di autenticità.
> 
> Semmai è non interezza di esposizione.
> 
> ...


Già so che ti rivenderai la metafora... Ricordati che voglio i diritti.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non verrà capito mai
> 
> Ed è un concetto di una semplicità inquietante


Non viene Capito perché tu pensi che sia un concetto che può essere insegnato in età adulta. Quel concetto o ce lo hai dentro, o te lo insegnano da piccolo, o nessuno potrà mai pianta arte l'ho in testa da grande. Se ti viene insegnato fin da piccolo che si crea un legame empatico con le persone nella misura in cui tu rispondi alle loro aspettative e costruirei il concetto stesso della tua autenticità, quella che diceva foglia, sullo specchio che ti rimandano gli altri indietro. Se invece Cresci basando il tuo essere te su dati oggettivi e misurabili quali che possono essere vittorie, sconfitte, graduatorie, o quello che ti pare, cercherai l'essenza della tua autenticità nel dato oggettivo. Da grande questa roba Non si impara, ripeto. Secondo me è un discrimine fondamentale


----------



## ipazia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sei proprio una ragazza fortunata! Hai appena vinto il ruolo di biografo ufficiale del papero. Tanto pare che tu sia la unica persona che riesce a capire al 100% quello che mi passa per la testa e la mia filosofia di vita. Poi, in virtù del fatto che ti piace affettare La realtà, riesci pure a spiegarla agli altri abbastanza bene


E' vero!
Sono una ragazza fortunata 

Preferivo ghost writer


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non viene Capito perché tu pensi che sia un concetto che può essere insegnato in età adulta. Quel concetto o ce lo hai dentro, o te lo insegnano da piccolo, o nessuno potrà mai pianta arte l'ho in testa da grande. Se ti viene insegnato fin da piccolo che si crea un legame empatico con le persone nella misura in cui tu rispondi alle loro aspettative e costruirei il concetto stesso della tua autenticità, quella che diceva foglia, sullo specchio che ti rimandano gli altri indietro. Se invece Cresci basando il tuo essere te su dati oggettivi e misurabili quali che possono essere vittorie, sconfitte, graduatorie, o quello che ti pare, cercherai l'essenza della tua autenticità nel dato oggettivo. Da grande questa roba Non si impara, ripeto. Secondo me è un discrimine fondamentale


Probabilmente è così..

Però esiste anche una oggettività incontestabile sotto gli occhi di TUTTI ogni giorno

Ma molte volte al giorno sotto gli occhi di tutti

Ma davvero non si capisce una cosa così elementare.. boh


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' vero!
> Sono una ragazza fortunata
> 
> Preferivo ghost writer


E no. Firmi tu.


----------



## ipazia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> la coerenza interna è un talento. Più ci ragiono, più mi convinco che non si insegna.


dici che è un talento?

A me, per me, è una esigenza. 
E' fluire liberamente in me senza vietarmi a me stessa. 

Non farmi breathe control da sola, in buona sostanza


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Probabilmente è così..
> 
> Però esiste anche una oggettività incontestabile sotto gli occhi di TUTTI ogni giorno
> 
> ...


Ti ripeto, è scontato per te perché sei stato educato in un certo modo. È altrettanto scontato il contrario per chi è stato educato nell'altra maniera. Guarda che come veniamo tirati su da piccoli ha un peso fondamentale in questo genere di cose.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> dici che è un talento?
> 
> A me, per me, è una esigenza.
> E' fluire liberamente in me senza vietarmi a me stessa.
> ...


Se il talento nasca dal bisogno, o il bisogno nasca dal talento, davvero rasenta l'uovo o la gallina.


----------



## ipazia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non verrà capito mai
> 
> Ed è un concetto di una semplicità inquietante


E' apparentemente semplice. 

In realtà perchè sia facile davvero serve non aver bisogno di autenticazione esterna.

Nel lavoro è facile perchè l'autenticazione è esterna, come il sistema di regole.

Quindi sembra ovvio che in ufficio non vado in pigiama oppure...e che non facendolo non perdo la me in pigiama e non mento ai colleghi.
Che è una parte che semplicemente in quel contesto non ha spazio. 

Quando si inizia a parlare di relazioni e sistemi relazionali si complica la faccenda...


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è mancanza di autenticità.
> 
> Semmai è non interezza di esposizione.
> 
> ...


Vabbè.

Ma neppure io al lavoro espongo la mia interezza. Ma non per questo motivo mi devo ricordare sul lavoro le palle che dico sulla mia vita privata che racconto. Se tu questo lo applichi in ogni sfera, per me c'è da fare casino. Ma molto casino.


----------



## ipazia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Già so che ti rivenderai la metafora... Ricordati che voglio i diritti.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non me la rivendo.
Non ho la passione per il teatro. Quindi faccio fatica a trovarci dentro agganci, anche se capisco il senso. 

Ho una spiccata preferenza per le fiabe. 
La mia parte bambina...o cucciola indifesa che dir si voglia


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se vuoi la elimino, elimina anche la parte quotata allora. Non volevo influenzare la risposta.


:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè.
> 
> Ma neppure io al lavoro espongo la mia interezza. Ma non per questo motivo mi devo ricordare sul lavoro le palle che dico sulla mia vita privata che racconto. Se tu questo lo applichi in ogni sfera, per me c'è da fare casino. Ma molto casino.



Sul lavoro non ti devi ricordare chi sei sul lavoro perchè sul lavoro sei la tu che porti al lavoro. 

Nelle altre sfere è lo stesso.

Solo che sul lavoro hai la validazione e anche l'obbligo di tener fuori le altre sfere. 

Nelle altre sfere, in particolare in quella affettiva, quella validazione di te è tutta tua. 

Certo è che se si vive il fare l'amante come finzione, io direi che è meglio non fare e non avere l'amante. 
Di sicuro, come dici, il casino è assicurato. 

Tanto che gli amanti fanno casino esattamente quando iniziano ad andare a lavoro in pigiama, ossia provano a mettere in una sfera cose che stanno in un'altra sfera con l'obiettivo di trovare validazione esterna e giustificazione a quel che è, senza assumerserlo interamente. 
E questo accade, fra i vari motivi, perchè non si autorizzano interiormente alla diversità dei sentimenti e hanno bisogno di validare il tradimento nell'amore, per dire.

E' il discorso del fare bene il male.


----------



## ipazia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se il talento nasca dal bisogno, o il bisogno nasca dal talento, davvero rasenta l'uovo o la gallina.


E' vero


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo è che se si vive il fare l'amante come finzione, io direi che è meglio non fare e non avere l'amante.


Per esempio.
MA
Ricordati sempre che questo è il motivo principale per cui il mondo dei traditori e quello dei traditi si parlano con difficoltà.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> non me la rivendo.
> Non ho la passione per il teatro. Quindi faccio fatica a trovarci dentro agganci, anche se capisco il senso.
> ...


Sono la stessa cosa. Soltanto che il teatro è un luogo sociale, la fiaba è un luogo intimo. Com'era la storia del fatto che ti piace giocare con la medaglia intera?


----------



## ipazia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per esempio.
> MA
> Ricordati sempre che questo è il motivo principale per cui il mondo dei traditori e quello dei traditi si parlano con difficoltà.


Certo che me lo ricordo. 

E' anche il motivo per cui un sacco di traditori cercano giustificazione in una qualche forma di bontà o d'amore alla soddisfazione di un loro egoismo. E quindi poi strisciano chiedendo perdono. 

Se fossi una tradita...quello strisciare scatenerebbe l'inferno!! 
Altro che perdono...ti atomizzo se cerchi giustificazione a chi sei. Anche e in particolare nel "male".


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che me lo ricordo.
> 
> E' anche il motivo per cui un sacco di traditori cercano giustificazione in una qualche forma di bontà o d'amore alla soddisfazione di un loro egoismo. E quindi poi strisciano chiedendo perdono.
> SPOILER] avevo voglia di dire qualcosa bello grezzo. È tutto il giorno che parlo con gente con la bocca a culo di gallina.  [/SPOILER]
> ...


Infatti sono d'accordo con te. Aver scelto qualcuno che striscia mi squalifica molto di più di aver scelto qualcuno a cui piace la fregna. Oppure il cazzo, ovviamente.


----------



## ipazia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono la stessa cosa. Soltanto che il teatro è un luogo sociale, la fiaba è un luogo intimo. Com'era la storia del fatto che ti piace giocare con la medaglia intera?


Già 

Com'era? 
"Odio e amo. Forse chiederai come sia possibile; non so, ma è proprio così e mi tormento"

Ecco, se a odio e amo sostituisco "voglio e non voglio" esce la mia medaglia. 
Solo che ad un certo punto ho deciso che il tormento era Mio.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già
> 
> Com'era?
> "Odio e amo. Forse chiederai come sia possibile; non so, ma è proprio così e mi tormento"
> ...


Chiaro.


----------



## ipazia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti sono d'accordo con te. Aver scelto *qualcuno che striscia* mi squalifica molto di più di aver scelto qualcuno a cui piace la fregna. Oppure il cazzo, ovviamente.


Sì...non nutrirebbe la fierezza. 

E sarebbe il motivo vero di delusione profonda. L'altro scomparirebbe nel mio inferno di me.


----------



## ipazia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chiaro.


----------



## ipazia (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E no. Firmi tu.


usti


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


>





ipazia ha detto:


> usti


Eh oh...


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2019)

*Comunque...*

... Non è che sul lavoro proprio non mi scappi nulla del mio privato. Non dico coi clienti, ma coi colleghi. Poi di certo non vado a parlarne in udienza. Non è che proprio riesco a vedere molte  "tenute". Forse sono più emotive, ma quella sono proprio io


----------



## Dina74 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Ciao allora io ho provato a chiederglielo. Appena tocchi l'argomento moglie cambia discorso oppure mi bacia oppure sta solo zitto e dice ancora lo stesso argomento? Non c'è niente da dire. Sembra che voglia proteggerla da me o si sente forse in colpa e non riesce a parlarne con me.
> 
> Lui a me non fa mai complimenti né mi ha mai detto che sono speciale, mi ci fa sentire quando ad esempio dal nulla mi arriva un suo.messaggio e mi dice vorrei essere lì con te adesso e so che è con la moglie. Oppure quando mi fa uno sguardo pieno di desiderio e mi stringe forte a,se dicendomi che sono bella. Oppure quando una volta avevo un problema e lui ha,fatto di tutto per aiutarmi.


È un manipolatore...Sa come muoversi
Basta esserne consapevoli

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Secondo te cosa non gli basta del rapporto con la moglie? Cosa cerca in me? Perché ad esempio con me fa cose molto ordinarie. Facciamo.un buon sesso ma nulla di trasgressivo, cenette dove parliamo di cose quotidiane...mi sento molto la seconda fidanzata e non un'amante con cui lui appaga la sua parte trasgressiva.


Cerca il fatto di avere due storie invece di una sola. Lo avrà sempre fatto. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Io però non ricevo la risposta che cerco. Perché uno.appagato cerca anche altro? Se io sto mangiando al calduccio prelibatezze da uno chef stellato pagandole anche a caro prezzo ( vedi tempo dedicato alla moglie, sacrifici economici etc) mi guarderei bene dall'alzarmi nel mezzo del pastp, uscire al freddo rischiando una congestione (essere scoperto) per andare da mcdonald ( panino sotto certi aspetti gudurioso ma non paragonabile al rapporto principale alla donna che ami davvero con tutto il cuore). Invece pare proprio ciò che fa la prima categoria di questi.uomini. come può un'amante rafforzare un rapporto? Non può...perche si porta dietro un carico di menzogne, intimità non più esclusiva, divisione del tempo tra,due donne...come possono avere un rapporto appagante e desiderare volobtariamente buttatci sopra merda a palate?


È appagato perché ha più di una storia. Sta bene con la moglie xché la bolla com te. Lui è fatto cosi

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> È un traditore seriale secondo te?


Si

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> E uno appena andato a convivere, con la casetta nuova da sistemare non ha di meglio da,fare che trovarsi un'amante? Io trovo che le due cose siano contraddittorie a prescindere.


Per uno che lo ha sempre fatto ...tutto quello che succede nella vita ufficiale non blocca la bolla o le bolle

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevrat (15 Febbraio 2019)

Dina74 ha detto:


> È un manipolatore...Sa come muoversi
> Basta esserne consapevoli
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non viene Capito perché tu pensi che sia un concetto che può essere insegnato in età adulta. Quel concetto o ce lo hai dentro, o te lo insegnano da piccolo, o nessuno potrà mai pianta arte l'ho in testa da grande. Se ti viene insegnato fin da piccolo che si crea un legame empatico con le persone nella misura in cui tu rispondi alle loro aspettative e costruirei il concetto stesso della tua autenticità, quella che diceva foglia, sullo specchio che ti rimandano gli altri indietro. Se invece Cresci basando il tuo essere te su dati oggettivi e misurabili quali che possono essere vittorie, sconfitte, graduatorie, o quello che ti pare, cercherai l'essenza della tua autenticità nel dato oggettivo. Da grande questa roba Non si impara, ripeto. Secondo me è un discrimine fondamentale


Può essere..

Io non ricordo particolari insegnamenti, in quinta elementare mi appariva chiaro come il sole che gli atteggiamenti e i "modi" dei miei stessi compagni di classe erano assolutamente conformati al contesto

Ripeto a me sembra un concetto elementare

E non è una offesa x nessuno, beninteso

Elementare proprio perché mi era nitidissimo già nella scuola elementare

Prendo atto che sono un privilegiato in questo senso, vedendo che c'è chi scopre con addolorato stupore questa realtà in età adulta

Senza riuscirci a fare i conti


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Può essere..
> 
> Io non ricordo particolari insegnamenti, in quinta elementare mi appariva chiaro come il sole che gli atteggiamenti e i "modi" dei miei stessi compagni di classe erano assolutamente conformati al contesto
> 
> ...


Ma in realtà chi ti dice che il tuo atteggiamento non sia fuori luogo per altri contesti? Essere funzionali ad un sistema o a diversi sistemi non vuol dire per forza essere Giusti o sbagliati. I dinosauri hanno dominato la terra per 40 milioni di anni, dopodiché è cambiato il contesto.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma in realtà chi ti dice che il tuo atteggiamento non sia fuori luogo per altri contesti? Essere funzionali ad un sistema o a diversi sistemi non vuol dire per forza essere Giusti o sbagliati. I dinosauri hanno dominato la terra per 40 milioni di anni, dopodiché è cambiato il contesto.


Quale atteggiamento..? 

E rispetto a quali contesti?..


----------



## disincantata (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> E uno appena andato a convivere, con la casetta nuova da sistemare non ha di meglio da,fare che trovarsi un'amante? Io trovo che le due cose siano contraddittorie a prescindere.



Benvenuta.

Qui  abbiamo letto di tutto di piu', altro che di gente che appena andata a convivere ha tradito.

UNA E' STATA amante per 10 anni di uno fidanzato, e lui faceva piu' o meno le stesse cose per lei che questo fa per te, vacanze da favola comprese. NICK CALYPSO se ricordo bene.

Un'altra 6 anni amante e lui fidanzato, l'ha lasciata lui pochi giorni prima di sposarsi.

Ma pure donne  e mamme fare di tutto di piu'.

Riguardo al fatto di avere un rapporto speciale con la moglie ne conosco uno che per la moglie si butterebbe nel fuoco, una regina,  da scriverci un romanzo,  eppure ha altre  storie brevi e una piu'  lunga, poprio per il tipo di lavoro e tempo e tanti soldi da spendere, compreso portare l'amante a Villa d'ESTE sul lago di Como,  varie volte, altro che cenette, e regali da sogno, ma lui mette  sempre la moglie al primo posto, ed e' ancora con lei ed amante lasciata. E matrimonio trentennale con due figli. 
Se ti fa stare bene goditi i momenti ma non stupirti di nulla, smetti di fargli domande sulla moglie.
Sei sicura sia stato lui a cercarti e di non avergli fatto capire tu che ti piaceva?
Molti non lasciano perdere una bella occasione, perche' no si dicono?
A mio  marito e' capitato, e non eravamo in crisi sotto nessun aspetto. Ma non si viveva insieme da 2 mesi ma da 35 anni, comunque siamo ancora insieme. Ogni storia e' diversa. 
Io  a 37 anni  spererei  di  trovare un  amore tutto mio, non so tu.   Prendilo come un passaggio in prima  classe.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quale atteggiamento..?
> 
> E rispetto a quali contesti?..


Il non cercare di suscitare simpatia. Nel senso etimologico del termine. La Comunanza di spiriti che nasce dal soffrire o sopportare insieme. Tu mantieni un atteggiamento, diciamo così, _asciutto_, perché per come sei stato cresciuto quello è il tuo modo di rapportarti per il contesto.
In altri contesti funziona benissimo.
Tanto per dirne una, io ho sempre costruito uffici di soli uomini, o di sole donne. Negli uffici di soli maschi premio l'atteggiamento asciutto, in quelli di sole donne di solito premia l'atteggiamento di condivisione dei cazzi propri.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il non cercare di suscitare simpatia. Nel senso etimologico del termine. La Comunanza di spiriti che nasce dal soffrire o sopportare insieme. Tu mantieni un atteggiamento, diciamo così, _asciutto_, perché per come sei stato cresciuto quello è il tuo modo di rapportarti per il contesto.
> In altri contesti funziona benissimo.
> Tanto per dirne una, io ho sempre costruito uffici di soli uomini, o di sole donne. Negli uffici di soli maschi premio l'atteggiamento asciutto, in quelli di sole donne di solito premia l'atteggiamento di condivisione dei cazzi propri.


Ho capito..  (forse)

Ma non è esattamente così nella realtà, nel senso che conosco le etichette e il conformarsi alla etichetta, a fini inclusivi

Quando il bisogno è l'inclusione (quasi sempre x motivi legati a lavoro) io sono perfettamente conformato

Ma io so di essere conformato

Sono "autentico" nel mio conformarmi .. 

Quando invece c'è il piacere di ricercare il confronto, e la scelta è di piacevolezza, le cose possono cambiare, non ricerco l'inclusione, non mi serve 

Anzi, più sono "escluso" e più mi diverto (diciamo così)

Non so se sia chiaro

Però conosco le etichette e le conformità, e mi ci adeguo senza problemi, ove necessario

Sono da bosco e da riviera


----------



## Foglia (16 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Può essere..
> 
> Io non ricordo particolari insegnamenti, in quinta elementare mi appariva chiaro come il sole che gli atteggiamenti e i "modi" dei miei stessi compagni di classe erano assolutamente conformati al contesto
> 
> ...



Ma perché ci vedi addolorato stupore? 

Mica sto addolorata per questo. Cercavo di capire.
Io non riesco a non fare  "comunicare" le mie sfere. A tenere fuori dal lavoro tutta la mia vita privata e viceversa. Anche se è chiaro come il sole che se sto al parco con mio figlio le questioni di lavoro non fanno la parte del leone, o viceversa non passo il tempo sul lavoro a parlare dei cazzi miei. Però  (specialmente con il tempo) sul lavoro qualcosa ho condiviso  (e non con tutti nella stessa misura) così come succede che nel tempo libero trovi ingresso il lavoro. Per fare due esempi. Poi cambia un po' la modalità comunicativa, questo credo che sia normale. Ma non percepisco  (forse non la tengo proprio come  "funzione") questa separazione netta, tra ambiti. Può capitare che  "scappi" il cd. "di più", la roba che magari a posteriori mi dico che forse era fuori ambito. Ma bon, amen. E' raro che io pensi che da questo partirà chissà quale nocumento. Sicuramente mi stupisco di chi sa proprio  "tenere", a comparti stagni, specialmente se quel "tenere" e' una costante della intera giornata. Più che altro pensando che a quel  "tenere" sono collegate conseguenze di un certo peso  (per intenderci: non un semplice. "di più" che non cambia la vita a nessuno). Posso  "tenere", intendiamoci. Tengo benissimo i segreti. Ma non riuscirei a basare la vita su quelli. E' proprio un discorso quantitativo che facevo. Mi parrebbe di galleggiare in vasi che non possono e non devono comunicare mai.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito..  (forse)
> 
> Ma non è esattamente così nella realtà, nel senso che conosco le etichette e il conformarsi alla etichetta, a fini inclusivi
> 
> ...


Finché é scelta tua, non vedo problemi.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché ci vedi addolorato stupore?
> 
> Mica sto addolorata per questo. Cercavo di capire.
> Io non riesco a non fare  "comunicare" le mie sfere. A tenere fuori dal lavoro tutta la mia vita privata e viceversa. Anche se è chiaro come il sole che se sto al parco con mio figlio le questioni di lavoro non fanno la parte del leone, o viceversa non passo il tempo sul lavoro a parlare dei cazzi miei. Però  (specialmente con il tempo) sul lavoro qualcosa ho condiviso  (e non con tutti nella stessa misura) così come succede che nel tempo libero trovi ingresso il lavoro. Per fare due esempi. Poi cambia un po' la modalità comunicativa, questo credo che sia normale. Ma non percepisco  (forse non la tengo proprio come  "funzione") questa separazione netta, tra ambiti. Può capitare che  "scappi" il cd. "di più", la roba che magari a posteriori mi dico che forse era fuori ambito. Ma bon, amen. E' raro che io pensi che da questo partirà chissà quale nocumento. Sicuramente mi stupisco di chi sa proprio  "tenere", a comparti stagni, specialmente se quel "tenere" e' una costante della intera giornata. Più che altro pensando che a quel  "tenere" sono collegate conseguenze di un certo peso  (per intenderci: non un semplice. "di più" che non cambia la vita a nessuno). Posso  "tenere", intendiamoci. Tengo benissimo i segreti. Ma non riuscirei a basare la vita su quelli. E' proprio un discorso quantitativo che facevo. Mi parrebbe di galleggiare in vasi che non possono e non devono comunicare mai.


Addolorata.
Assunta.
Dolores.
Milagros.


----------



## Foglia (16 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Addolorata.
> Assunta.
> Dolores.
> Milagros.


Eh. A me viene in mente la canzone dei Gipsy Kings


----------



## stany (16 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ginevrat, tu non riesci a reggere il ruolo dell'amante. Non fa per te.


Ne prenda atto!


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché ci vedi addolorato stupore?
> 
> Mica sto addolorata per questo. Cercavo di capire.
> Io non riesco a non fare  "comunicare" le mie sfere. A tenere fuori dal lavoro tutta la mia vita privata e viceversa. Anche se è chiaro come il sole che se sto al parco con mio figlio le questioni di lavoro non fanno la parte del leone, o viceversa non passo il tempo sul lavoro a parlare dei cazzi miei. Però  (specialmente con il tempo) sul lavoro qualcosa ho condiviso  (e non con tutti nella stessa misura) così come succede che nel tempo libero trovi ingresso il lavoro. Per fare due esempi. Poi cambia un po' la modalità comunicativa, questo credo che sia normale. Ma non percepisco  (forse non la tengo proprio come  "funzione") questa separazione netta, tra ambiti. Può capitare che  "scappi" il cd. "di più", la roba che magari a posteriori mi dico che forse era fuori ambito. Ma bon, amen. E' raro che io pensi che da questo partirà chissà quale nocumento. Sicuramente mi stupisco di chi sa proprio  "tenere", a comparti stagni, specialmente se quel "tenere" e' una costante della intera giornata. Più che altro pensando che a quel  "tenere" sono collegate conseguenze di un certo peso  (per intenderci: non un semplice. "di più" che non cambia la vita a nessuno). Posso  "tenere", intendiamoci. Tengo benissimo i segreti. Ma non riuscirei a basare la vita su quelli. E' proprio un discorso quantitativo che facevo. Mi parrebbe di galleggiare in vasi che non possono e non devono comunicare mai.


Mi rendo conto che il messaggio non passa...

Ti riferisci a "notizie" o a "cose di cui parli" ma non è affatto questa la ottica

Io mi riferisco a "modi di essere" TE

In ufficio sei una "TE"

Tuo figlio conosce un'altra TE

Tuo marito un'altra TE

E così via...

Non parlo di NOTIZIE né di SEGRETI

E cmq non mi riferivo a te sul discorso dell'Addolorato stupore, ma a chi oggi "scopre" che suo marito (o moglie) o suo amante è semplicemente un SE che si spende in quel ruolo

Cosa per me ovvia come il sole


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Finché é scelta tua, non vedo problemi.


A volte si, altre no, sul lavoro no

Ma è normale cosi

Io sono considerato un affidabile "attore" Perché ho perfetta coscienza di "luoghi" e "etichette" 

Non un mattarello che lo mandi in rappresentanza a una riunione e ti combina un casino pazzesco


----------



## Foglia (16 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che il messaggio non passa...
> 
> Ti riferisci a "notizie" o a "cose di cui parli" ma non è affatto questa la ottica
> 
> ...


Però per me non è che sono modalità di essere  se stessi, fuori da certi limiti. Sono modalità, e registri... Toh... Il fatto che non vado al lavoro con le ciabatte della piscina. Quello che diceva anche ipazia dell'andare al lavoro in pigiama. Quelle sono per me  "le modalità". Ma non credo che i colleghi mi immaginino mentre vado in piscina con le scarpe da lavoro, o a letto con un tailleur. Ne' in generale ho problemi a parlare delle ciabatte della piscina, o del pigiama. Certo, il contesto  "fa" il fatto che se ne possa parlare in una determinata maniera. Cioè non mi metto a dire al mio capo come vado a letto. Ma se ho trovato un negozio che vende capi intimi (e in cui ho comprato il pigiama) e in ipotesi salta fuori l'argomento, no problem a parlarne. Se poi si va in una sfera più intima in cui l'ambiente per primo sconsiglia di entrare sicuramente  "taglio". Però non vivo tutto come  "intimo", e soprattutto se scappa anche la  "battutassa" non è che mi diventa un problema esistenziale. Questo dicevo. Capisco  che "tenere" certi comparti stagni sia un meccanismo "automatico". Verrei letteralmente matta (e dubito fortemente che riuscirei a stare bene) laddove questa cosa fosse applicata con ermetismo in ogni momento della mia vita. Poi se per alcuni sia per così dire funzionale ad esprimere (concretizzare) emozioni che altrimenti resterebbero nei cassetti della mente, lo posso comprendere. Resta che lo capisco quando si tratta di parentesi. Non di frasi fatte di parentesi. Non so se è chiaro.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però per me non è che sono modalità di essere  se stessi, fuori da certi limiti. Sono modalità, e registri... Toh... Il fatto che non vado al lavoro con le ciabatte della piscina. Quello che diceva anche ipazia dell'andare al lavoro in pigiama. Quelle sono per me  "le modalità". Ma non credo che i colleghi mi immaginino mentre vado in piscina con le scarpe da lavoro, o a letto con un tailleur. Ne' in generale ho problemi a parlare delle ciabatte della piscina, o del pigiama. Certo, il contesto  "fa" il fatto che se ne possa parlare in una determinata maniera. Cioè non mi metto a dire al mio capo come vado a letto. Ma se ho trovato un negozio che vende capi intimi (e in cui ho comprato il pigiama) e in ipotesi salta fuori l'argomento, no problem a parlarne. Se poi si va in una sfera più intima in cui l'ambiente per primo sconsiglia di entrare sicuramente  "taglio". Però non vivo tutto come  "intimo", e soprattutto se scappa anche la  "battutassa" non è che mi diventa un problema esistenziale. Questo dicevo. Capisco  che "tenere" certi comparti stagni sia un meccanismo "automatico". Verrei letteralmente matta (e dubito fortemente che riuscirei a stare bene) laddove questa cosa fosse applicata con ermetismo in ogni momento della mia vita. Poi se per alcuni sia per così dire funzionale ad esprimere (concretizzare) emozioni che altrimenti resterebbero nei cassetti della mente, lo posso comprendere. Resta che lo capisco quando si tratta di parentesi. Non di frasi fatte di parentesi. Non so se è chiaro.


È chiaro ma non centri la questione.

Posso riprovarci..

Prendi una stessa notizia, ad esempio.

Che tuo marito ti tratta male (esempio)

Con tuo marito "giochi" una certa TE, reattiva e resistente

Con tuo figlio probabilmente esce una TE che manco parla della notizia, ma magari sei nervosa, o protettiva

Al lavoro ne parli ed esce una te depressa

Con la amica esce una TE rabbiosa e vendicativa

Con l'amante esce una TE porca e leggera, che dice : non voglio parlare di casa, tira fuori l'uccello e scopami senza pietà

Ora ogni singolo individuo che ha avuto a che fare con TE ha visto UN PEZZO di te

Ma tutti sanno che più o meno in casa con tuo marito va male

È facile per me.. è elementare, appunto


----------



## Marjanna (16 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È chiaro ma non centri la questione.
> 
> Posso riprovarci..
> 
> ...


E nei tuoi compagni di quinta elementare cosa vedevi? Fammi un esempio di _assolutamente conformati al contesto._


----------



## ipazia (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> ... Non è che sul lavoro proprio non mi scappi nulla del mio privato. Non dico coi clienti, ma coi colleghi. Poi di certo non vado a parlarne in udienza. Non è che proprio riesco a vedere molte  "tenute". Forse sono più emotive, ma quella sono proprio io


Non è che non scappa nulla, anche perchè non c'è nulla da tenere perchè non scappi. 

Semplicemente sul lavoro, per rimanere nell'esempio, il privato che porto è conformato alle relazioni del lavoro. 

E' una questione di distanza dal centro. 
E il centro sono io. 







Per me sono semplicemente cerchie. 

Più si è vicini al centro più si è vicini a me, e quindi alla conoscenza di me. 
Più si è distanti dal centro del cerchio, più si è distanti da me. 

Non è l'autenticità ad essere in discussione. Se sei distante, con te intratterrò una relazione caratterizzata da quella distanza, che si concretizza in esposizione e fiducia di un certo tipo. Sono sempre io. Ma tu sei più distante. 

Mano a mano diminuisce la distanza, e non diminuisce per il grado di confidenza semplicemente, più esposizione e fiducia aprono a me. Sono sempre io. E tu sei un po' più vicino a chi sono. 

Non è che sono più o meno autentica. 
Sono semplicemente più o meno esposta. 

Ma io resto io. Nella relazione con me stessa. 
Semplicemente mi declino a seconda della distanza che ritengo di tenere da chi mi circonda, e questo comporta il dare parti di me decidendo a chi darle. E lo decido a seconda della valutazione che mi faccio dell'altro. 

D'altro canto non trattengo nelle mie cerchie. 
Il mio ex compagno era inizialmente piuttosto vicino al centro di me. 
Negli anni la direzione che lui ha preso è stata di allontanarsi dal centro, si è messo a stazionare pigramente ad una distanza e quel pigramente ha fatto si che la distanza aumentasse. 
Fino a che, non in modo indolore, non è uscito del tutto. 

Quello che più mi ha delusa, è che non se ne è neppure accorto. 
Ed è il motivo per cui, passata la botta della delusione, è entrato a far parte del passato.

G., e questa è una grande differenza, se anche soltanto vario millimetricamente la distanza lo sente. 
Si sente spostato. E arriva a chiedere.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E nei tuoi compagni di quinta elementare cosa vedevi? Fammi un esempio di _assolutamente conformati al contesto._


Vedevo il loro conformarsi a un copione, nella circostanza specifica il fatto che ero appena rimasto orfano di padre

Vedevo la loro "accudenza"  .. la loro "dolcezza" .. il loro modo di porsi a me, debitamente addestrati nei giorni precedenti da parte della maestra

Vedevo

 e vomitavo


----------



## ipazia (16 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vedevo il loro conformarsi a un copione, nella circostanza specifica il fatto che ero appena rimasto orfano di padre
> 
> Vedevo la loro "accudenza"  .. la loro "dolcezza" .. il loro modo di porsi a me, debitamente addestrati nei giorni precedenti da parte della maestra
> 
> ...


specchi distorti dalle buone intenzioni...


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> specchi distorti dalle buone intenzioni...


Già. e me li son puppati tutti :rotfl:


----------



## Marjanna (16 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vedevo il loro conformarsi a un copione, nella circostanza specifica il fatto che ero appena rimasto orfano di padre
> 
> Vedevo la loro "accudenza"  .. la loro "dolcezza" .. il loro modo di porsi a me, debitamente addestrati nei giorni precedenti da parte della maestra
> 
> ...



Li sentivi finti. Non sentivi un spontaneo interesse e vicinanza per il tuo dolore. Lo facevano solo perchè gli era stato detto dalla maestra. 
Probabilmente non conoscendo un simile dolore ed avendo poca esperienza di "recita formale" si sono trovati spiazzati. Non stavano facendo qualcosa di spontaneo (o più crudelmente non gliene fregava niente), e tu hai sentito mancanza di autenticità nella loro dolcezza. Un voler interpretare un personaggio che non gli apparteneva, più adulto.
Vominavi perchè ti arrivava il lato più crudo della sceneggiata.

Nella mia classe alla elementari ricordo un bambino che non andava bene, sua madre era sempre presente nella vita di classe, era quella che portava dolcetti, matite e gomme per tutti (faceva parte della sua attività), e davanti a noi maestra e madre lo riprendevano di continuo. Mi ricordo che un giorno durante un compito di classe lui chiese di uscire per andare in bagno. Gli fu negato. Fece la pipì da seduto, sotto al tavolo. La chiazza della pipì si sparse nel pavimento, uscendo da sotto il tavolo. Non ti dico le parole che si prese quel bambino, persino dalla bidella che lo portò fuori strattonandolo per un braccio.
Gli altri bambini tutti schifati. Quella pipì a me arrivò come una forma di ribellione ad altri che gli dicevano "non vali niente". 
La madre portava regalini a tutti i bambini sperando fosse per questo integrato nel gruppo, e non si rendeva conto che era lei stessa a farne una "macchietta" quando diceva cose sue private davanti a tutti noi bambini. La faccia della maestra quando parlava con questa donna poi era un altro messaggio chiaro e preciso.

Tu dici che siamo noi stessi quando ci conformiamo. Anche quei bambini in classe tua lo erano nella loro recitazione forzata. Ma da adulti si può decidere. Se non sento di doverti dire niente, se ritengo che le mie parole non possano cambiare di una virgola il tuo dolore, posso anche stare zitto.
L'impressione che mi arriva, ma non solo da questo tuo post ma da altri che hai scritto, è che per te di base "un abbraccio" non esista. Dunque non cerchi qualcosa che non esiste.


----------



## ipazia (16 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già. e me li son puppati tutti :rotfl:


Non avevi scelta.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> *Li sentivi finti. Non sentivi un spontaneo interesse e vicinanza per il tuo dolore. Lo facevano solo perchè gli era stato detto dalla maestra. *
> Probabilmente non conoscendo un simile dolore ed avendo poca esperienza di "recita formale" si sono trovati spiazzati. Non stavano facendo qualcosa di spontaneo (o più crudelmente non gliene fregava niente), e tu hai sentito mancanza di autenticità nella loro dolcezza. Un voler interpretare un personaggio che non gli apparteneva, più adulto.
> *Vominavi perchè ti arrivava il lato più crudo della sceneggiata.*
> 
> ...


non esattamente.. (neretto)

non erano "finti" .. erano assolutamente "autentici" nel contesto, nel copione, o nel teatro o ognuno lo chiami come vuole

la finzione non esiste nemmeno quando fingi, secondo me

semmai puoi fingere di merda o fingere benissimo, e qui sta la tua diversa autenticità 

loro sono stati bravissimi, ed erano bambini, hanno fatto il loro meglio e lo hanno fatto benissimo

io vomitavo (metaforicamente) perché mi "ricordavano" quello che ero, ed avevano ragione loro, purtroppo

La "sceneggiata" come la chiami e la intendi tu, è ovunque (per me)


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non avevi scelta.


bella inculata :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (16 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È chiaro ma non centri la questione.
> 
> Posso riprovarci..
> 
> ...


La parzialità. Questo lo capisco. Ma... Non so come dire. Per stare al tuo esempio, se al lavoro esce un'altra parte di me PER ME (parlo ovviamente in generale) non è un dramma. Questo dicevo.


----------



## ipazia (16 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> bella inculata :rotfl:


vero. 

poi si impara a legger gli specchi distorti, serve solo imparare ad attraversare lo specchio. 

E' uno dei motivi per cui preferisco di gran lunga gli stronzi per davvero. 
Peccato ce ne siano pochi. 

E più invecchio, più sono pigra. 

Se è lavoro, attraverso lo specchio. 
Se mi diverte per un qualche motivo, attraverso lo specchio. 
Se mi serve uso la distorsione, per me. 

Se no mi rompo il cazzo e mollo lì.
Resta un soffio bambinesco, che ogni tanto prende lo specchio e lo fa a pezzi. 
Per pura soddisfazione personale.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La parzialità. Questo lo capisco. Ma... Non so come dire. Per stare al tuo esempio, se al lavoro esce un'altra parte di me PER ME (parlo ovviamente in generale) non è un dramma. Questo dicevo.


No che non è un dramma

Il dramma per me è per chi pensa di SAPERE TUTTO di te

Così.. riprendendo l'esempio, 

- tuo marito dirà che lui cerca di aiutarti ma tu non capisci un cazzo e lui perde le staffe

- i tuoi colleghi diranno che sei una donna ancora innamorata ma delusa, che non trova più rispondenza tra le mura domestiche

- la tua amica dirà che devi lasciare il marito (che ti maltratta) e l'amante (che ti sfrutta) e che devi finalmente trovare un uomo che ti ami davvero x quella che sei ( :rotfl: )

- l'amante (se è di quelli col cervello di gallina) dirà che sei una donna che in casa scopa poco o nulla, e che questi mariti non capiscono che ogni tanto un colpetto per tenere la bimba buona gli andrebbe dato

Etc..
Etc..

E il dramma x questa gente qui è scoprire magari un giorno (con addolorato stupore) che, dalla loro prospettiva han solo visto una parte di TE ..


----------



## Marjanna (16 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non esattamente.. (neretto)
> 
> non erano "finti" .. erano assolutamente "autentici" nel contesto, nel copione, o nel teatro o ognuno lo chiami come vuole
> 
> ...


Capisco quello che dici. 
Ma da adulti si ha anche la facoltà di decidere come agire, e anche non agire, sapendo anche il prezzo di quel non agire e decidendo di pagarlo.


----------



## Foglia (16 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è che non scappa nulla, anche perchè non c'è nulla da tenere perchè non scappi.
> 
> Semplicemente sul lavoro, per rimanere nell'esempio, il privato che porto è conformato alle relazioni del lavoro.
> 
> ...


Anche questo lo capisco. Ma raramente pongo la distanza impacchettando me stessa. Non impacchetto, ma al più lascio lontano. Non ti lascio vedere da vicino, magari ti lascio anche una visuale molto parziale, oltre che distante. Ma... Non so come dire. Ho posti di me che tengo a porta chiusa. Una stanza, in una casa, che apro solo io. Ed eventualmente decido chi ci può entrare e per quanto tempo. A prescindere che non tutti entrano a casa mia, e alcuni si fermano comunque in salotto. Non ho una casa fatta di stanze tutte ciclicamente chiuse. Non ce la farei manco a ricordare che qui sto con Tizio, qui con Caio, mentre Sempronio può vederne magari due.
Probabilmente non mi spiego, non mi vengono immagini migliori.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Capisco quello che dici.
> Ma da adulti si ha anche la facoltà di decidere come agire, e anche non agire, sapendo anche il prezzo di quel non agire e decidendo di pagarlo.


Ma sicuramente, ma non è in contrasto

Il tuo "agire" è NEL contesto

Se sei mia moglie e mi tiri una padellata in testa, agisci DA MOGLIE

Tu fossi mia amante mi faresti una coccola e mi diresti "poverino piccino lui, tanto bravo lui"

Tu fossi mia amica mi daresti un consiglio

O tutto a rovescio

Si decide sempre

Ma cambiando "lo scenario" le parti di se messe in gioco cambiano


----------



## Foglia (16 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No che non è un dramma
> 
> Il dramma per me è per chi pensa di SAPERE TUTTO di te
> 
> ...


In generale credo che di ciascuno tenda a vedere la parte che interessa vedere. Quindi una visione parziale, del parziale. A tacere tutte le distorsioni. A me piace dare una panoramica abbastanza vasta. Ho più problemi con le distanze. Più c'è distanza, più sono possibili distorsioni.


----------



## ipazia (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche questo lo capisco. Ma raramente pongo la distanza impacchettando me stessa. Non impacchetto, ma al più lascio lontano. Non ti lascio vedere da vicino, magari ti lascio anche una visuale molto parziale, oltre che distante. Ma... Non so come dire. Ho posti di me che tengo a porta chiusa. Una stanza, in una casa, che apro solo io. Ed eventualmente decido chi ci può entrare e per quanto tempo. A prescindere che non tutti entrano a casa mia, e alcuni si fermano comunque in salotto. Non ho una casa fatta di stanze tutte ciclicamente chiuse. Non ce la farei manco a ricordare che qui sto con Tizio, qui con Caio, mentre Sempronio può vederne magari due.
> Probabilmente non mi spiego, non mi vengono immagini migliori.



Anni fa, all'inizio della terapia, avevo fatto un sogno. Ricordo raramente i miei sogni. E ricordo quelli che portano messaggi, o che per me sono messaggi. 

Beh, ricordo questa stanza, bellissima, ricca.
Al centro un grande tavolo e intorno al tavolo persone. 
Io spiavo dalla porta. La percezione di me era che ero una bambina che spiava dallo spiraglio.

Ecco. 
In quella stanza, attorno a quel tavolo ci sono io. Nelle mie declinazioni di me. 
Che parlano fra loro. 
Adesso anche la bambina è seduta al tavolo. Con la stessa dignità delle altre. 
Tante e una. 

Io sono lì. Sono seduta comodamente. 
Quel che faccio è accettare o meno le offerte. 

E non è faticoso, non dimentico, perchè da lì osservo i percorsi di chi si avvicina e li valuto.
Alcuni semplicemente non sono in grado di arrivare. 
Altri arrivano e non accetto quel che offrono.
Altri accetto qualcosa e qualcos'altro no. 

Da questo discende quel che loro sono in grado di vedere di me.

Sul lavoro, per dire, se anche esponessi parti che non espongono, dubito le vedrebbero. 
Semplicemente per il loro sguardo non c'è accesso. 

E non dipende da me. Non è fatica mia. 
E' competenza loro. 

Tradotto...io offro autenticamente quel che sei in grado di accogliere.

Non sono io a ricordare. 
E' accettare/non accettare l'offerta della visione dell'altro di me. 

Quindi Tizio vede una me. Caio ne vede un'altra. 
Io so semplicemente quello che vedono. 

Il mio ex mi ha delusa non perchè non avesse capacità di visione di me.
Ma perchè io mi aspettavo da parte sua una visione più ampia. 
Ho dovuto accettare (e qui il dolore) che avevo sbagliato. 
E che la sua offerta della visione di me...non mi bastava. 

Quando ho provato a chiedergli di ampliare la visione di me, è crollato. 
Una richiesta impossibile. 

Ma non era lui. 
Ero io. 

Oltre quello che vedeva, non riusciva ad andare. 

In questi termini non c'è bisogno di ricordare, è autentico il presentarsi. 
Il centro, l'interezza, non è per tutti.

Ribadisco, non come atto di forza da parte mia (qui starebbe l'impacchettamento per me) ma perchè la visione che mi offrono non ha spazio per contenermi. E' stabilire priorità di relazione e adeguarmi. O non adeguarmi.

E' il motivo per cui mi è facile capire chi dice "nella mia coppia non c'è spazio, metto equilibrio cercando altri spazi per me" e mi è facile capire che non è finzione di sè. Ma compartimentazione di sè. Per proteggere. Ed è anche accettazione, di sè e dell'altro. 

Compartimentazione non è chiudere, ma ricevere l'offerta che è possibile ricevere dall'altro. 

Accettazione in buona sostanza.

Credo sia a grandi linee il senso dell'essere teatro per @_Arcistufo_. 
Lui è il teatro.
Io sono la sala del trono di me 

Credo che tu veda controllo, dove invece c'è libero fluire, che prescinde dalle attribuzioni di aspettativa che l'altro può avere quando offre la sua visione (per esempio si aspetta che la sua visione sia intera, io so che non lo è...e lo accetto. Senza far nulla che disconfermi. Io penso che non spetti a me, ma all'impegno che mette l'altro nella relazione con me. So anche che questo mi rende stronza. O meglio, non caritatevole. Ma non mi interessa essere caritatevole. Io mi sbatto riguardo la mia visione. Se tu non ti sbatti, non lo faccio al posto tuo)


----------



## Foglia (16 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anni fa, all'inizio della terapia, avevo fatto un sogno. Ricordo raramente i miei sogni. E ricordo quelli che portano messaggi, o che per me sono messaggi.
> 
> Beh, ricordo questa stanza, bellissima, ricca.
> Al centro un grande tavolo e intorno al tavolo persone.
> ...


Chi ti vede, vede quello che vuole e che  PUÒ  vedere.

Quando in quel  "potere" si riversa qualcosa che sento come un  "DOVERE IO (impedirti di vedere), e quando questa cosa si fa preponderante nel quotidiano, per me sarebbe inevitabile una sorta di scissione. Che nulla ha a che fare con parzialità e distanza.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente, ma non è in contrasto
> 
> Il tuo "agire" è NEL contesto
> 
> ...


Ok il mio agire è nel contesto ma fino ad un certo punto. Devo sempre stare dentro ME anche se ci sono eventi possono portare fuori o ai margini da quel ME. 

Tornando alla questione del topic, preso atto che [MENTION=9553]Ginevrat[/MENTION] ha sentito un stop interno (chiamalo senso di colpa, focaccia farcita o altro) al sapere che il suo amante vive una relazione felice, anche se le è stato detto di non farsi problemi, che niente riguarda lei come persona, quello stesso stop parla di lei, del suo ME.
Lei per continuare questa relazione dovrebbe spostare il suo ME in un margine fuori da se. Non escludo che le domande che si pone verso di lui siano più per porre se stessa in questa situazione.


----------



## ipazia (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Chi ti vede, vede quello che vuole e che  PUÒ  vedere.
> 
> Quando in quel  "potere" si riversa qualcosa che sento come un  "DOVERE IO (impedirti di vedere), e quando questa cosa si fa preponderante nel quotidiano, per me sarebbe inevitabile una sorta di scissione. Che nulla ha a che fare con parzialità e distanza.


Ho editato l'altro post. 

Io non sento dovere niente. 

Nemmeno sbattermi per la ampiezza o riduzione della visione dell'altro. Mi occupo della mia. Perché dovrei farmi carico di quella dell'altro? Io sono autonoma e tanto pretendo. 

G. mi è prezioso perché della sua visione si occupa da solo, e a me chiede lo stesso. Senza sconti e premure. 
È parte del patrimonio comune, l'impegno riguardo il limite di visione. 
E ognuno è responsabile del suo limite. 
Come della condivisione del limite.


----------



## isabel (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Chi ti vede, vede quello che vuole e che  PUÒ  vedere.
> 
> Quando in quel  "potere" si riversa qualcosa che sento come un  "DOVERE IO (impedirti di vedere), e quando questa cosa si fa preponderante nel quotidiano, per me sarebbe inevitabile una sorta di scissione. Che nulla ha a che fare con parzialità e distanza.


A mio avviso, quel riversarsi del dover nascondere o essere o fare, emerge proprio nella ricerca della validazione esterna (che si fa bisogno interno, a volte) che prima citava  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]. 
Se ti lasci fluire o vai a corrente (espressione che ho sentito usare a volte) non devi nulla che non sia essere, vederti e lasciarti vedere nella misura in cui tu vuoi e gli altri possono. È il contrario di nascondere in un certo senso.


----------



## Foglia (16 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho editato l'altro post.
> 
> Io non sento dovere niente.
> 
> ...


Però non ti devi preoccupare di ricordarti a chi hai mostrato un passaporto falso. Per tornare all'esempio di [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION]. Che poi... Se lo faccio (ne faccio proprio una questione QUANTITATIVA) per metà del mio tempo, e l'altra metà la passo  "in rientro" ... Cioè... Va bene sapere che si è tutto questo. Ma tutto questo per me sarebbe ingestibile pure sapendo bene di essere sempre io. Non ci sarebbe nessun automatismo. In me. Capisco che se tu sei tu così il tuo automatismo e' probabile che funzioni diversamente dal mio. Ma è una modalità che mi e' inconcepibile. Perché comporta una assunzione su di sé della responsabilità di quel massimo egoriferimento di cui spesso Arcistufo parla.
Per carità: basta  "solo" essere fermi in sé stessi, e lasciare che siano gli altri a muoversi. Non riuscirei ad avere un mondo così.


----------



## Foglia (16 Febbraio 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> A mio avviso, quel riversarsi del dover nascondere o essere o fare, emerge proprio nella ricerca della validazione esterna (che si fa bisogno interno, a volte) che prima citava  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION].
> Se ti lasci fluire o vai a corrente (espressione che ho sentito usare a volte) non devi nulla che non sia essere, vederti e lasciarti vedere nella misura in cui tu vuoi e gli altri possono. È il contrario di nascondere in un certo senso.


Ciao e ben riletta  

Se io passo 15 giorni al mese in quella che dovrebbe essere una bolla, come posso fluire se il mio "lasciare vedere" parti di me e' soggetto a vincoli così pregnanti? Ripeto : Io immagino il fluire di una frase. Che ben può avere una parentesi. Ma una frase dove le parentesi si susseguono, una dietro l'altra, può  "fluire"?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però non ti devi preoccupare di ricordarti a chi hai mostrato un passaporto falso. Per tornare all'esempio di [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION]. Che poi... Se lo faccio (ne faccio proprio una questione QUANTITATIVA) per metà del mio tempo, e l'altra metà la passo  "in rientro" ... Cioè... Va bene sapere che si è tutto questo. Ma tutto questo per me sarebbe ingestibile pure sapendo bene di essere sempre io. Non ci sarebbe nessun automatismo. In me. Capisco che se tu sei tu così il tuo automatismo e' probabile che funzioni diversamente dal mio. Ma è una modalità che mi e' inconcepibile. Perché comporta una assunzione su di sé della responsabilità di quel massimo egoriferimento di cui spesso Arcistufo parla.
> Per carità: basta  "solo" essere fermi in sé stessi, e lasciare che siano gli altri a muoversi. Non riuscirei ad avere un mondo così.


Non si allenano solo i muscoli. Si allena anche la memoria, l'istinto, la percezione. Si allena quello che si vuole allenare o che si ritiene prioritario allenare. Quando ci ragioni pensando al tempo zero, è normale che in una vita altrui non ti ci vedi. Sarebbe pure strano il contrario. Il motivo per cui mi piaccio tanto è anche il che ci ho messo 45 anni di essere me. E mi sono fatto un discreto mazzo.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ciao e ben riletta
> 
> Se io passo 15 giorni al mese in quella che dovrebbe essere una bolla, come posso fluire se il mio "lasciare vedere" parti di me e' soggetto a vincoli così pregnanti? Ripeto : Io immagino il fluire di una frase. Che ben può avere una parentesi. Ma una frase dove le parentesi si susseguono, una dietro l'altra, può  "fluire"?


Perché ti sei inchiodata su sta cosa di 15 giorni al mese? Se io passassi 15 giorni al mese dentro una bolla avrei una seconda famiglia a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## Foglia (16 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché ti sei inchiodata su sta cosa di 15 giorni al mese? Se io passassi 15 giorni al mese dentro una bolla avrei una seconda famiglia a tutti gli effetti.


15 SEREal mese. Do' atto che non sono 15 giorni. Hai ragione, ammetto che la associazione con certi "casi" di chi ha doppia "famiglia" l'ho fatta. Questa immagine la avevo.

Il principio comunque e' identico. Anche se manca la doppia "famiglia".


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> 15 SEREal mese. Do' atto che non sono 15 giorni. Hai ragione, ammetto che la associazione con certi "casi" di chi ha doppia "famiglia" l'ho fatta. Questa immagine la avevo.
> 
> Il principio comunque e' identico. Anche se manca la doppia "famiglia".


Sì ma io ho scritto che sono fuori 15 giorni al mese per lavoro. Mica che sono 15 giorni al mese in vacanza con l'amante


----------



## isabel (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ciao e ben riletta
> 
> Se io passo 15 giorni al mese in quella che dovrebbe essere una bolla, come posso fluire se il mio "lasciare vedere" parti di me e' soggetto a vincoli così pregnanti? Ripeto : Io immagino il fluire di una frase. Che ben può avere una parentesi. Ma una frase dove le parentesi si susseguono, una dietro l'altra, può  "fluire"?


Io non vedo crasi o parentesi o fratture nell'impersonare me per come sono, nei diversi modi in cui sono.
I vincoli di cui parli, sono vincoli interni o esterni? E soprattutto, a cosa sono funzionali?

Ben trovata anche a te


----------



## Foglia (16 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma io ho scritto che sono fuori 15 giorni al mese per lavoro. Mica che sono 15 giorni al mese in vacanza con l'amante


Ho capito. E avevo capito. Sono 15 giorni di lavoro che ti sono funzionali per avere altrettante sere "non ufficiali".


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok il mio agire è nel contesto ma fino ad un certo punto. Devo sempre stare dentro ME anche se ci sono eventi possono portare fuori o ai margini da quel ME.


Sicuramente, ma...

Se in vita tua vorrai prendere una decisione DA MOGLIE (esempio) rispetto a un uomo,  o ti sposi, oppure prenderai sempre una decisione da qualcosa di diverso.

Il tuo ME si spende sempre NEL RUOLO che riveste

Quindi il ruolo in un certo qual modo condanna

Ma anche libera, volendo

Il tuo SPENDERTI è riferito sempre al ruolo

E non sei FINTA.. sei autentica NEL ruolo

Guarda che c'è gente che si sposa, e per N motivi litiga e si separa

E poi DA SEPARATI su quegli N motivi torna a riderci con tenerezza.

Quando si dice che qui c'è gente che ha la rogna addosso anche dopo 20 anni che si è separata, si dice questo

Ti sei separata, si

Ma ancora tratti emotivamente il tuo ex, come MOGLIE

(O marito)

Sei rimasta DENTRO anche se sei andata a fare la cornetta dall'avvocato

Sei ancora NEL ruolo , non hai "abbandonato"


----------



## Foglia (16 Febbraio 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> Io non vedo crasi o parentesi o fratture nell'impersonare me per come sono, nei diversi modi in cui sono.
> I vincoli di cui parli, sono vincoli interni o esterni? E soprattutto, a cosa sono funzionali?
> 
> Ben trovata anche a te


Immagino vincoli interni condizionati dal mio modo di essere all'esterno.
Funzionali sostanzialmente a non tradirmi da sola.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho capito. E avevo capito. Sono 15 giorni di lavoro che ti sono funzionali per avere altrettante sere "non ufficiali".


Riuscire a riempirli tutti...


----------



## Foglia (16 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Riuscire a riempirli tutti...


Oh. Io mi attengo a quello che dici  

Se mo' salta fuori che in realtà di  "non ufficiale" c'è una sera al mese, crolla anche una gran parte  (anche se non tutta) del mio discorso. Che è soprattutto un discorso quantitativo.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma...
> 
> Se in vita tua vorrai prendere una decisione DA MOGLIE (esempio) rispetto a un uomo,  o ti sposi, oppure prenderai sempre una decisione da qualcosa di diverso.
> 
> ...


Chiarissimo. E secondo te perchè accade?


----------



## isabel (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Immagino vincoli interni condizionati dal mio modo di essere all'esterno.
> Funzionali sostanzialmente a non tradirmi da sola.


I vincoli che tu dici, a me, servirebbero a sostenere ciò che mi rappresento di me e non ciò che sono. E le rotture io le ho percepite soprattutto nei casi in cui la mia la rappresentazione non coincideva esattamente con ciò che sentivo davvero (perché non mi era concepibile). 

Ma una volta che ci si concepisce per come ci si sente, si tende naturalmente al modo di essere, più adatto al contesto senza sentirlo come un peso.


----------



## Foglia (16 Febbraio 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> I vincoli che tu dici, a me, servirebbero a sostenere ciò che mi rappresento di me e non ciò che sono. E le rotture io le ho percepite soprattutto nei casi in cui la mia la rappresentazione non coincideva esattamente con ciò che sentivo davvero (perché non mi era concepibile).
> 
> Ma una volta che ci si concepisce per come ci si sente, si tende naturalmente al modo di essere, più adatto al contesto senza sentirlo come un peso.


Capito. Che poi si rifà sempre al concetto di autenticità. Il meccanismo è per tutti più o meno quello. Evidentemente poi certi "automatismi" seguono a ruota.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh. Io mi attengo a quello che dici
> 
> Se mo' salta fuori che in realtà di  "non ufficiale" c'è una sera al mese, crolla anche una gran parte  (anche se non tutta) del mio discorso. Che è soprattutto un discorso quantitativo.


 ok. Però se leghi il discorso quantitativo al numero di serate in cui potrebbe succedere qualcosa allora sono pure più di 15. Io non ho un particolare Switch tra come sono quando sono in coppia e come sono quando sono single. Poi le occasioni devono capitare. Se capitano, non mi tiro indietro, tutto qui. Poi è chiaro che ci sono trasferte particolari in città particolari dove ho tutto già apparecchiato. Ma quella è un'altra storia.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Chiarissimo. E secondo te perchè accade?


Bisognerebbe sentire coloro ai quali accade.. 

Io posso dirti che nei ruoli si spendono parti diverse

Una mia amica recentemente, parlando proprio di questo, mi ha raccontato di come da giovane, in gita x una rappresentazione teatrale con altri giovani, si era trovata a dover recitare una parte che inizialmente spettava a un'altra ragazza

Di là c'era un ragazzo che lei considerava antipaticissimo e stronzo

La recita era di due coniugi che cercavano conciliazione, dopo tanti dissapori

Mi ha detto che in quel "ruolo" si trovò benissimo.. e con quel ragazzo in QUEL recitare, scoprì che aveva una sintonia

E dopo quelle prove, iniziarono a parlarsi e confidarsi, e stavano abbracciati da soli a parlare alla sera

Questi sono i ruoli

Fanno "uscire" parti di noi

E riservano sorprese, a volte

Non sempre positive


----------



## isabel (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capito. Che poi si rifà sempre al concetto di autenticità. Il meccanismo è per tutti più o meno quello. Evidentemente poi certi "automatismi" seguono a ruota.


Riconoscimento, rispetto e infine autenticità.
Automatismo fa pensare ad un copione, una recita, che non credo sia il significato profondo della metafora del teatro di [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION].
E senza riconoscimento, sì, probabilmente si ricade in un automatismo/copione.

Se c'è riconoscimento non c'è discrepanza tra ciò che si pensa di (dover) essere, ossia la propria rappresentazione di se', e ciò che si è. 
Salta il vincolo, non c'è pressione e non c'è bisogno di un copione, si è e basta.

Un esempio un poco OT.
Io sono aggressiva e ho sempre reputato "sbagliata" la mia aggressività; più la reputavo sbagliata più cercavo di vincolarla (contenendola o lasciando che uscisse come "reazione"). 
Io non mi riconoscevo affatto aggressiva ma paziente o "costretta" a reagire. 
La provocazione dell'altro era un automatismo che serviva a slatentizzare (liberare) la mia aggressività, che poi usciva amplificata, legittimata...forte.
Poi la ho riconosciuta...e oggi, sono aggressiva, ma senza bisogno di copioni o automatismi, in modo "fluido", compatibilmente col contesto.

Anni fa ero costretta a "graffiare", oggi -il più delle volte- soffio e non mi tradisco affatto. 
Anzi, era prima che mi sentivo in colpa e tradita per non essere come reputavo di dover essere.


----------



## ipazia (16 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però non ti devi preoccupare di ricordarti a chi hai mostrato un passaporto falso. Per tornare all'esempio di @_Arcistufo_. Che poi... Se lo faccio (ne faccio proprio una questione QUANTITATIVA) per metà del mio tempo, e l'altra metà la passo "in rientro" ... Cioè... Va bene sapere che si è tutto questo. Ma tutto questo per me sarebbe ingestibile pure sapendo bene di essere sempre io. Non ci sarebbe nessun automatismo. In me. Capisco che se tu sei tu così il tuo automatismo e' probabile che funzioni diversamente dal mio. Ma è una modalità che mi e' inconcepibile. Perché comporta una assunzione su di sé della responsabilità di quel massimo egoriferimento di cui spesso Arcistufo parla.
> Per carità: basta "solo" essere fermi in sé stessi, e lasciare che siano gli altri a muoversi. Non riuscirei ad avere un mondo così.



Io dubito, mi correggerà @_Arcistufo_, che intendiate la stessa cosa con passaporto falso. 
Non penso fosse casuale clark kent e superman. 
Clark kent e superman sono la stessa persona. 
Non ci sono divisioni interne fra l'uno e l'altro. 

Semplicemente uno va bene in alcuni contesti e l'altro in altri. 
Si compenetrano internamente. E scambiano internamente l'uno nell'altro. 

Credo che neanche lui debba ricordare, nel senso che mi pare tu intenda. 
Lui è se stesso in ogni contesto, non c'è nulla da ricordare. 
Non è che quando è amante recita il ruolo dell'amante come su un palcoscenico e quindi si deve ricordare cose che caratterizzano quel personaggio. 
Quando è amante è amante. E quindi fluisce in quell'essere con le stesse caratteristiche essenziali che ha anche come marito. 

Perchè quelle caratteristiche rispecchiano lui. Allo stesso modo in cui è lui al lavoro o il lui a casa o il lui in qualche locale. Uguale in sostanza, diverso nella forma. 

Che poi quelle caratteristiche come marito non le possa agire per vincoli di visione e accettazione e aspettative della moglie non dipende da lui.
Da lui dipende se accettare o meno i vincoli della moglie e la loro gestione. 

Non è nascondere non dare quel che l'altro non vuole. 
Dare quel che l'altro non vuole è sprecare quel che si da. Perdendolo e tradendo se stessi. 
Limitare, schiacciare, ignorare quel che si desidera dare perchè l'altro non lo comprende (in termini spaziali proprio) è di nuovo sprecare e togliere a se stessi. Fustigandosi dal mio punto di vista. 

Sapere quel che si ha da dare e decidere se darlo, non darlo, in che contesto darlo e a chi darlo è cosa diversa. 

Ed è qui che entra in gioco la validazione esterna o quella interna. 

La validazione esterna riguarda i dover essere. 

E per me validazione esterna e non interna riguarda anche il tradire e poi, scoperti, strisciare alla ricerca del perdono dell'altro (che altro non è che richiesta di validazione). SMentendosi nella propria essenza che si esprime nel proprio fare. 

Se G. mi tradisse e poi, beccato, mi propinasse cose tipo "ero confuso, non volevo, non capisco"...minchia. Sarebbe davvero inferno. In cui lui scomparirebbe. 
Se G. mi tradisse e poi, beccato, mi dicesse semplicemente "volevo farlo, per questo e questo motivo. Volevo perchè la tua visione di me non mi bastava. Volevo perchè volevo sperimentare" potremmo discutere. Perchè nn perderebbe essenza. Sarebbe stato autentico verso se stesso nel tradirmi. E questo mi lascerebbe spazio alla comprensione. Non cercherebbe da me la validazione di una suo comportamento e di una sua scelta, che riconoscerebbe come sua.
Anche se averla agita comporterebbe l'essere uno stronzo. 

Se non è imbecille, lo sa che è uno stronzo. Mica si racconta le favolette per aggiustarsi dentro. 
Se è degno di me, non ha paura di essere stronzo, non rinnega se stesso e le sue esigenze per aggiustare. A costo di perdere me. 
Non ha paura del mio dolore, in buona sostanza. 
E non aver paura del mio dolore mi dice chi è come uomo e dice della considerazione di me come donna. 

Io credo di aver tradito moltissimo me stessa e il mio ex quando l'ho considerato un cane che abbandonavo sull'autostrada. Quando ho avuto paura del suo dolore. 
Lì, ho deciso di lasciarlo. 
Per tutelare me. E anche lui. 
Era l'ultima conferma al fatto che la nostra non fosse una relazione fra adulti e che avesse parecchie falle patologiche.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> non ha paura del mio dolore, in buona sostanza.


Esatto.


----------



## ipazia (16 Febbraio 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> A mio avviso, quel riversarsi del dover nascondere o essere o fare, emerge proprio nella ricerca della validazione esterna (che si fa bisogno interno, a volte) che prima citava  @_ipazia_.
> Se ti lasci fluire o vai a corrente (espressione che ho sentito usare a volte) non devi nulla che non sia essere, vederti e lasciarti vedere nella misura in cui tu vuoi e gli altri possono. È il contrario di nascondere in un certo senso.



Ciao 

Esattamente. Ti ringrazio per la chiarezza. 

Fluendo in sè, in accettazione di sè, che è anche accettazione di quel che non si desiderebbe di sè ma è lì e non si può sfuggire a prescindere che lo si trovi piacevole o meno - e qui si aprirebbe un grosso, grossissimo OT su quel trovare piacevole da dove viene esattamente, io ritengo venga dalla storia relazionale con le validazioni esterne - nascondere diviene non essere sè nelle diverse declinazioni di chi si è. 

Imporre all'altro una visione di sè che l'altro non ha, non può, non vuole avere, diviene vessazione e ricerca di riconoscimento esterno. 

La scelta a mio parere riguarda i compromessi necessari e non.

Una scala di priorità collocata nel tempo e nello spazio in cui si vive. 

Un amico mi diceva che cosa importante sarebbe stata imparare ad essere me, internamente interamente me, sia con gli anfibi sia col tacco 12 e relazionare quell'essenza di me adeguatamente a me e ai contesti in cui mi sarei trovata.  
Aveva ragione.


----------



## ipazia (16 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Esatto.


già. E cosa ancora più importante, non se ne appropria. In nessun modo. 

Credo che uno dei fulcri sia qui. 

Se ho paura del dolore, della delusione, del tradimento che posso arrecare all'altro in quella che sono, medaglia intera, l'autenticità decade e diventa copione. 

E compiacenza. :scared::scared:

Sul lavoro non vado in pigiama mica perchè ho paura che mi licenzino. O perchè ho paura che possano criticarmi. 
Sul lavoro non vado in pigiama perchè io decido che quel lavoro per x, y,z motivi è il mio lavoro. Mi ci riconosco e quindi non andarci in pigiama non è una imposizione a cui supinamente mi adeguo, non subisco una regola. 

Cosa diversa dal discorso che feci da ragazzina con un docente che vedendomi col piercing al naso mi rimbrottò sulla mia adeguatezza come studente. E io feci partire una polemica riguardo al fatto che il piercing al naso non cambiava quel che avevo nel cervello e quindi bocciarmi per il piercing o interrogarmi era una decisione che riguarda la sua etica e la sua deontologia. Cercavo validazione esterna, fondamentalmente. 

Adesso non lo farei. 
Se decido di andare in un posto e c'è un dress code, non rompo il cazzo per il dress code. 
O uso il dress code, o semplicemente cambio posto. 
Sono ormai serena nell'essere me a prescindere da quel e da chi mi circonda. 

Non mi interessa più, come allora, una validazione esterna.


----------



## isabel (16 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Esattamente. Ti ringrazio per la chiarezza.
> 
> ...


Ciao 

E' vessatorio verso l'altro, concordo. 
Quando io ho inconsapevolmente vessato in quel modo nella coppia ho sentito in me frustrazione. 
La necessità interiore di validazione esterna la trovo pericolosa; può trasformarsi in un rialzo continuo per "mostrarsi".
Con una buona dose di ostinazione, masochismo e inconsapevolezza si rischia non poco. 

Nel grassetto, un aspetto che ho rilevato soltanto una decina di anni fa, intorno ai 30 anni. Pischella (esclusivamente) dentro


----------



## Marjanna (16 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe sentire coloro ai quali accade..
> 
> Io posso dirti che nei ruoli si spendono parti diverse
> 
> ...


In questo forum si parla molto di ruoli.
Mi pare però che tutti abbiano una loro idea di ruoli, o di ciò che determini come ruolo una parola (per dire le infinite declinazioni che son emerse quando ho chiesto chi fosse il traditore seriale, era chiaro per tutti prima di porre la domanda, quasi che fosse inutile porla, eppure poi ognuno ne aveva una sua idea).
In un altro topic ho letto alcuni post sui ruoli di marito e moglie. Potremmo dire che il marito di [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] dopo essersi sposato ed essersi piazzato sul divano, sia tranquillo e sereno nel suo ruolo, che trovi la pienezza di se in quel ruolo, per come lui lo concepisce. Se mezzo forum dice alla moglie di tirargli vasetti di marmellata in testa lui potrebbe dire che è problema dei forumisti, perchè lui nel suo ruolo è sereno. 
[_E [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] dove la mettiamo? Doveva "addestrare" il marito come un cane?_]
Se nel ruolo di genitore rientra una comune idea di porsi talvolta in modo autoritario per te vorrebbe dire di insegnare e fare apprezzare ad un tuo figlio imparare e gestire la propria camera e le sue cose in modo autonomo, per Mario potrebbe dire riempire di cazzotti il figlio.
Se prima non ci si dichiara ciò che corrisponde alla propria idea di ruolo possono nascere casini.
Le persone prima di essere ruoli in un qualche contesto sono INDIVIDUI.
Individui che interagiscono con altri individui. 
Dunque se un pedofilo è perfetto nel suo ruolo di volontario all'interno di oratorio, ed è pienamente in pace con se stesso in quel ruolo, io se mi permetti, del ruolo, me ne frego anche.
L'amante di [MENTION=9553]Ginevrat[/MENTION] che le scrive che si è scaricato il cellulare proprio la sera di San Valentino a me arriva come una persona che vede nel ruolo di amante delle sfumature di una cerebrolesa. E se questo non è stato dichiarato prima potrebbero sorgere dei problemi. 
Da fuori lei stessa non ha alcun problema nel riconoscere l'amante della moglie di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] come stronzo, ma a fronte di questo (scusa del cellulare scarico) la scambia per "paura di ferire l'amante" (paura di ferire lei).
Quindi inverte totalmente un gesto egoistico e lo fa diventare quasi altruismo.


----------



## danny (16 Febbraio 2019)

Bene. Se nella vita non avete visto un dirigente di una multinazionale correre nudo facendo volare un aquilone non avete idea delle pieghe inaspettate che può fornire la conoscenza delle persone.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In questo forum si parla molto di ruoli.
> Mi pare però che tutti abbiano una loro idea di ruoli, o di ciò che determini come ruolo una parola (per dire le infinite declinazioni che son emerse quando ho chiesto chi fosse il traditore seriale, era chiaro per tutti prima di porre la domanda, quasi che fosse inutile porla, eppure poi ognuno ne aveva una sua idea).
> In un altro topic ho letto alcuni post sui ruoli di marito e moglie. Potremmo dire che il marito di [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] dopo essersi sposato ed essersi piazzato sul divano, sia tranquillo e sereno nel suo ruolo, che trovi la pienezza di se in quel ruolo, per come lui lo concepisce. Se mezzo forum dice alla moglie di tirargli vasetti di marmellata in testa lui potrebbe dire che è problema dei forumisti, perchè lui nel suo ruolo è sereno.
> [_E [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] dove la mettiamo? Doveva "addestrare" il marito come un cane?_]
> ...


Ma non ci si dichiara quasi mai cosa corrisponde alla propria idea di ruolo

Anche perché molti, pur in età adulta, confondono ancora la visione di un individuo in UN RUOLO con la visione di un individuo NELLA SUA INTEREZZA ..

Che, x inciso (ma è un parere mio) resta una chimera inarrivabile anche ricorrendo a ogni marchingegno

Il pericolo del ruolo, è la cristallizzazione

Per cui se te sei quella che porta mangiare ai poveri alla sera, per me TE SEI QUELLA CHE PORTA MANGIARE AI POVERI LA SERA

e quando venissi a sapere che sei un troione reale oppure una che presta a strozzo, io resto a bocca aperta

Perché PER ME te sei quella che PORTA MANGIARE AI POVERI a SERA

nelle relazioni, questa è una buca dove si cade spesso

Restando a bocca aperta come dei tordelli che non ci hanno capito una sega

E assai spesso, dopo anni e anni, ancora si smoccola per la caviglia che duole

Senza capire che era la nostra visione ad essere inquinata e condizionata in partenza

Il passo per "superare" questo problema può essere:

 voglio vedere qualcosa in più di te, a costo di perdere la mia favoletta della signora misericordiosa che porta mangiare ai poveri

Un passo che costa fatica, spesso.
E toglie sogni

E quindi quasi mai lo si fa, preferendo l'Addolorato stupore di un domani che per il momento non esiste


----------



## Marjanna (16 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non ci si dichiara quasi mai cosa corrisponde alla propria idea di ruolo
> 
> Anche perché molti, pur in età adulta, confondono ancora la visione di un individuo in UN RUOLO con la visione di un individuo NELLA SUA INTEREZZA ..
> 
> ...


La propria idea di ruolo, qualora si parli del ruolo di un altro, è un ideale quindi. 
Io non sposo te, sposo l'ideale a cui applico te nel ruolo di marito o moglie. Ti porto anche un ideale di me in quel ruolo, che non è detto negli anni e a fronte degli eventi rimanga tale. Già son 4 ideali che si mischiano, a cui poi se ne aggiungeranno altri 4, quello mio di me come madre, quello mio di te come padre, quello tuo di me come madre e quello tuo di te come padre. Un bel casino!
Però dal momento che poi, almeno in teoria, si vivrà vicini per gli anni a venire qualche dichiarazione potrebbe venire anche esposta. L'idea di interezza credo che ognuno provi a vagliarla. Se tu al lavoro sei un bastardo colossale (estremizzo per rendere l'idea più chiara), è una parte di te in quel ruolo. E io potrei chiedermi se in futuro potrei trovarmi un bastardo colossale nel ruolo di padre ad esempio, o nel ruolo di marito. Se tua madre leccava il pavimento ad ogni passaggio tuo, e io ne prendo visione, sarebbe opportuno per me assicurarmi che tu non creda che andrò a coprire quel tipo di interpretazione di ruolo. 
In linea generale sono comunque d'accordo con te.
La cristallizzazione avviene, hai ragione. Però avviene anche perchè si smette di voler conoscere l'altro, si perde stupore di fronte all'altro. Se tu mi diventi complemento d'arredo tra il frigorifero e il televisore il rischio si corre. 
Spesso per stress e problemi vari si perde proprio la voglia di osservare e di godere anche di quell'osservare. Così ti giri e potresti chiederti cosa cavolo è successo e dove è finita quella figa (o figo) con modo di fare dolce che girava per casa e chi sia quella persona con la tuta che sta urlando come una pazza a due ragazzini. Sto sempre estremizzando, in genere le persone si rendono conto che c'è un passaggio, e si fanno delle domande verso il coniuge e verso se stessi. Ma poi suona un telefono, un figlio chiama, la macchina si rompe e... _the show must go on_.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> già. E cosa ancora più importante, non se ne appropria. In nessun modo.
> 
> Credo che uno dei fulcri sia qui.
> 
> ...


 però mi manca un pezzo . messa così mi pare che nella relazione tra te e il tuo Boyfriend non ci sia spazio per una sana Battaglia di manipolazione. Sai che avrei problemi a rispettare qualcuno che non cerchi di fregarmi? Lo considero una basilare dimostrazione di intelligenza.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In questo forum si parla molto di ruoli.
> Mi pare però che tutti abbiano una loro idea di ruoli, o di ciò che determini come ruolo una parola (per dire le infinite declinazioni che son emerse quando ho chiesto chi fosse il traditore seriale, era chiaro per tutti prima di porre la domanda, quasi che fosse inutile porla, eppure poi ognuno ne aveva una sua idea).
> In un altro topic ho letto alcuni post sui ruoli di marito e moglie. Potremmo dire che il marito di [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] dopo essersi sposato ed essersi piazzato sul divano, sia tranquillo e sereno nel suo ruolo, che trovi la pienezza di se in quel ruolo, per come lui lo concepisce. Se mezzo forum dice alla moglie di tirargli vasetti di marmellata in testa lui potrebbe dire che è problema dei forumisti, perchè lui nel suo ruolo è sereno.
> [_E [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] dove la mettiamo? Doveva "addestrare" il marito come un cane?_]
> ...


Ammazza che mischione...


----------



## Skorpio (17 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La propria idea di ruolo, qualora si parli del ruolo di un altro, è un ideale quindi.
> Io non sposo te, sposo l'ideale a cui applico te nel ruolo di marito o moglie. Ti porto anche un ideale di me in quel ruolo, che non è detto negli anni e a fronte degli eventi rimanga tale. Già son 4 ideali che si mischiano, a cui poi se ne aggiungeranno altri 4, quello mio di me come madre, quello mio di te come padre, quello tuo di me come madre e quello tuo di te come padre. Un bel casino!
> 
> La propria idea di ruolo, qualora si parli del ruolo di un altro, è un ideale quindi.
> Io non sposo te, sposo l'ideale a cui applico te nel ruolo di marito o moglie. Ti porto anche un ideale di me in quel ruolo, che non è detto negli anni e a fronte degli eventi rimanga tale. Già son 4 ideali che si mischiano, a cui poi se ne aggiungeranno altri 4, quello mio di me come madre, quello mio di te come padre, quello tuo di me come madre e quello tuo di te come padre. Un bel casino!


Ma non è così?

Chi non ha un ideale, abbiamo un Ideale di casa, di vacanza, di orario di lavoro, come si può non avere un ideale di compagno/a?

Poi.. si sa, il mio ideale era bionda, ma la bionda non c'è stata, ho preso la mora.. ma insomma..

E ci sono anche ideali futuri, certo (sarà un ottimo padre)

E poi ci siamo noi, con le nostre "interpretazioni del ruolo" di marito, padre, etc.. etc..

Che l'errore che si fa è scambiare "interpretazione" con "finzione"

Io sono marito. Io NON fingo, SONO

È la mia ipotetica amante che casualmente o intenzionalmente mi "vede" da marito e non ci capisce più una sega

Perché nella sua prospettiva c'è quello che la tromba x 3 ore di fila senza pietà

E va fuori di testa perché "vede" il ME marito a casa a guardare la TV con mia moglie in collo e dice che sono una merda

(E a rovescio ovviamente)


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono marito. Io NON fingo, SONO


Il marito di un'altra, aggiungerei.
Comunque io continuo a non capire come mai una marea di maschi non utilizzano la più banale delle difese: mettere i paletti. Io non ci credo che una come Ginevra non abbia dato segnali preoccupanti di accollo fino a che non ha letto la chat whatsapp.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In questo forum si parla molto di ruoli.
> Mi pare però che tutti abbiano una loro idea di ruoli, o di ciò che determini come ruolo una parola (per dire le infinite declinazioni che son emerse quando ho chiesto chi fosse il traditore seriale, era chiaro per tutti prima di porre la domanda, quasi che fosse inutile porla, eppure poi ognuno ne aveva una sua idea).
> In un altro topic ho letto alcuni post sui ruoli di marito e moglie. Potremmo dire che il marito di [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] dopo essersi sposato ed essersi piazzato sul divano, sia tranquillo e sereno nel suo ruolo, che trovi la pienezza di se in quel ruolo, per come lui lo concepisce. Se mezzo forum dice alla moglie di tirargli vasetti di marmellata in testa lui potrebbe dire che è problema dei forumisti, perchè lui nel suo ruolo è sereno.
> [_E [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] dove la mettiamo? Doveva "addestrare" il marito come un cane?_]
> ...


forse l'errore è essere troppo me stessa. Io mi arrabbio poco, le mie litigate durano solo la sfuriata del momento.
Non sono rancorosa e questo gioca a mio sfavore. 
Il ruolo  si costruisce in base alla propria indole.
Non sono gli altri stronzi, sono io che commetto l'errore di permetterglielo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il marito di un'altra, aggiungerei.
> Comunque io continuo a non capire come mai una marea di maschi non utilizzano la più banale delle difese: mettere i paletti. Io non ci credo che una come Ginevra non abbia dato segnali preoccupanti di accollo fino a che non ha letto la chat whatsapp.


cosa intendi


----------



## Skorpio (17 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La cristallizzazione avviene, hai ragione. Però avviene anche perchè si smette di voler conoscere l'altro


Non è che si smetta proprio di voler conoscere l'altro, secondo me

È che il riferimento di conoscenza e' diventato il ruolo

Spesso la conoscenza vera non c'è mai stata, quella aperta, intendo

Dopo.. c'è il contratto, l'impegno, la fedeltà, la coerenza. Tutti riferimenti riferiti alla specifica relazione

A volte la chiamano maturità
Altre volte serietà

Per me , molto più gelidamente è "prospettiva"

Se te oggi mi affitti casa tua, io da oggi sono tuo inquilino

La nostra "relazione" è questa, e da oggi mi conoscerai IN questa relazione

Se tutti i mesi io ti pago sull'unghia puntuale come un orologio, io sono una persona SERIA

Un uomo affidabile

Non vuoi vedere altro di me, a che ti serve sapere che sono una merda di prima categoria, in altri contesti?

Che ti importa che mi inculo i fornitori e non pago gli operai, e Truffo i clienti, nella mia vita di imprenditore?

Cosa vuoi sapere di ME?

Che curiosità hai di ME oltre all'affitto, alla nostra RELAZIONE?

Nulla.. io sono una persona seria, un uomo affidabile, probabilmente un marito meraviglioso e un padre da sogno

Sarebbero solo rotture di coglioni sapere qualcosa in più di me


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa intendi


Intendo dire che il passaggio che non mi è chiaro è che non riesco a capire se sia lei che non ha messo bene in chiaro le cose, oppure lui che ci abbia marciato millantando l'abbandono della moglie.
Nel senso io tutti questi maschioni che non hanno le palle di dire subito mettendo in chiaro che loro la moglie non hanno la minima intenzione di lasciarla Non è che ne conosco tantissimi.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Intendo dire che il passaggio che non mi è chiaro è che non riesco a capire se sia lei che non ha messo bene in chiaro le cose, oppure lui che ci abbia marciato millantando l'abbandono della moglie.
> Nel senso io tutti questi maschioni che non hanno le palle di dire subito mettendo in chiaro che loro la moglie non hanno la minima intenzione di lasciarla Non è che ne conosco tantissimi.


Io..io ce l’ho....io, io !!!
Però il problema è che se anche metti in chiaro ma ti comporti con l’amante come se ci fossi mezzo fidanzato...poi a lei il dubbio che :
A) lui l’abbia detto per non illuderla ma che volendo farebbe subito lo switch con la legittima
B) che abbia cambiato idea perché lei è super trouper, ma si sia scordato di dirlo ...
C) varie ed eventuali .... 

Viene ... 
sai..quelle elucubrazioni lì un po’ da femmine


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Intendo dire che il passaggio che non mi è chiaro è che non riesco a capire se sia lei che non ha messo bene in chiaro le cose, oppure lui che ci abbia marciato millantando l'abbandono della moglie.
> Nel senso io tutti questi maschioni che non hanno le palle di dire subito mettendo in chiaro che loro la moglie non hanno la minima intenzione di lasciarla Non è che ne conosco tantissimi.


 ben pochi chiariscono le loro intenzioni, soprattutto se l'amante è single.
I maschioni non dichiarano che sono stanchi della routine, ma si fanno passare spesso per infelici.
In questo caso è evidente che lei si è fatta un castello.
Tant'è che quando lei parla della moglie lui si raffredda, non a caso.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io..io ce l’ho....io, io !!!
> Però il problema è che se anche metti in chiaro ma ti comporti con l’amante come se ci fossi mezzo fidanzato...poi a lei il dubbio che :
> A) lui l’abbia detto per non illuderla ma che volendo farebbe subito lo switch con la legittima
> B) che abbia cambiato idea perché lei è super trouper, ma si sia scordato di dirlo ...
> ...


Definendole elucubrazioni di femmine , stai dando grosso modo uno schiaffo in faccia alle donne vere.
Se uno ha messo in chiaro la situazione, e poi non è un pezzo di merda che si svuota le palle si fa una doccia e se ne va, non è che la colpa sia di lui.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (17 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ben pochi chiariscono le loro intenzioni, soprattutto se l'amante è single.
> I maschioni non dichiarano che sono stanchi della routine, ma si fanno passare spesso per infelici.
> In questo caso è evidente che lei si è fatta un castello.
> Tant'è che quando lei parla della moglie lui si raffredda, non a caso.


Mio figlio adesso e' in fissa con la favola di Cenerentola.

Sta poveretta buona al punto che l'idea di fare andare a Palazzo le sorellastre e la matrigna a pulire un po' i cessi non la sfiora nemmeno al primo momento 
Al secondo momento non avrebbe più sfiorato manco me, ma giusto per non avercele più vicine.
Ma vabbè.
Il maschione del principe che le vuole tutte disponibili. E tutte OVVIAMENTE vergini, caste, illibate ad attendere la sua scelta.
Lui che sceglie.
Lui che dopo pochi giorni la sposa.
La bontà che viene ricompensata con la sopportazione di lui di chissà quante magagne di lei.

Prossimamente chiamo qualcuno di voi a leggere sta favola a mio figlio


----------



## Marjanna (17 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è che si smetta proprio di voler conoscere l'altro, secondo me
> 
> È che il riferimento di conoscenza e' diventato il ruolo
> 
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non è così?
> 
> Chi non ha un ideale, abbiamo un Ideale di casa, di vacanza, di orario di lavoro, come si può non avere un ideale di compagno/a?
> 
> ...




Ma guarda che sono d'accordo con te. 
I ruoli nella società li vediamo, sin da piccoli in chi è più grande di noi. Pensa ai giochi per bambini (cicciobello, meccano, cucine in miniatura). Una bambina che gioca con cicciobello gioca a fare la mamma. Ancora prima di andare a scuola spesso prende coscienza di un ruolo. 
Il ruolo di amante no. Non lo vediamo, perchè non è un ruolo "alla luce del sole". Tu sai bene di poter parlare del tuo ruolo di padre, di marito, di lavoratore, e altri ma non puoi parlare a chiunque del tuo ruolo di amante. 
Sai che sarebbero alte le probabilità di venire giudicato e in negativo, sai che qualcuno a fronte di questo ruolo potrebbe dirti che decade il tuo ruolo di marito (anche se sei bravissimo in quel ruolo).
Persino in un forum come questo c'è chi si sente meno libero di esprimersi dopo aver interagito con gli utenti. _Se mi farò un amante non verrò certo a scriverlo qui_. (Sottinteso:_ Per farmi scannare??? Mica son scemo!_).
Non essendo un ruolo "alla luce del sole" ognuno se ne fa una propria idea, dove c'è più ampio margine di ideale. Per qualcuno potrebbe essere fare solo sesso, per altri poter anche andare ad un concerto insieme magari. 
In questo poi c'è una rilevanza di possibilità. Se tu per lavoro viaggi e hai l'amante all'estero ti sentirai molto più sciolto nel passare del tempo con lei fuori da una stanza d'albergo. Se sei un operaio che a stento arriva a fine mese potrebbe scocciarti anche mangiarci una pizza insieme. 
Non credo di essere l'unica che ha notato certe battute verso Arci della serie "si vabè ma tu sei fortunato.. tu puoi" (da chi deve architettarsi per avere poche ore libere in una settimana).

Nel ruolo di amante al femminile, anche da parte di chi è a sua volta sposata e dunque non farà mai i casini di una single, questo forum stesso testimonia come venga sempre messa una componente sentimentale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mio figlio adesso e' in fissa con la favola di Cenerentola.
> 
> Sta poveretta buona al punto che l'idea di fare andare a Palazzo le sorellastre e la matrigna a pulire un po' i cessi non la sfiora nemmeno al primo momento
> Al secondo momento non avrebbe più sfiorato manco me, ma giusto per non avercele più vicine.
> ...


a me piace leggere le favole, vengo io.
A lui cosa piace esattamente della fiaba. Di solito aspettano un momento preciso


----------



## Foglia (17 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me piace leggere le favole, vengo io.
> A lui cosa piace esattamente della fiaba. Di solito aspettano un momento preciso


Uhm... Di Cenerentola, la trasformazione del topo in cocchiere. Con i baffi. Si sofferma sulla immagine di quei baffi.

In generale, ama molto i dettagli, più che le favole gli piacciono le storie, i personaggi dei cartoni animati. Poi da lì, e' tutto un  "aggiustamento". La favola di Cenerentola te la lascerei con molto piacere!


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Uhm... Di Cenerentola, la trasformazione del topo in cocchiere. Con i baffi. Si sofferma sulla immagine di quei baffi.
> 
> In generale, ama molto i dettagli, più che le favole gli piacciono le storie, i personaggi dei cartoni animati. Poi da lì, e' tutto un  "aggiustamento". La favola di Cenerentola te la lascerei con molto piacere!


devi fare le voci, se non ti vuoi annoiare. Prova è divertente


----------



## ipazia (17 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> però mi manca un pezzo . messa così mi pare che nella relazione tra te e il tuo Boyfriend non ci sia spazio per una sana Battaglia di manipolazione. Sai che avrei problemi a rispettare qualcuno che non cerchi di fregarmi? Lo considero una basilare dimostrazione di intelligenza.


Per me la manipolazione è un gioco di potere.
Ed è un gioco che mi piace. 

Semplicemente è collocato nel gioco. 

Poi, nella quotidianità, mi piace avere un alleato (con cui giocare in squadra fuori nel mondo)


----------



## ipazia (17 Febbraio 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> E' vessatorio verso l'altro, concordo.
> Quando io ho inconsapevolmente vessato in quel modo nella coppia ho sentito in me frustrazione.
> ...


Anche io mi sono sentita frustrata. 
E delusa e rabbiosa. 

Oltre alla sensazione di aver accanto qualcuno che non fosse mio pari. 

Concordo sulla pericolosità della necessità di validazione esterna, che porta in un modo o nell'altro alla necessità di dover qualcosa all'esterno in un modo o nell'altro, come un collare a strozzo. 
Mi sembra un gioco al massacro. Specialmente se portata all'interno della coppia. 
Ma anche da soli, è un gioco al massacro. 
E' come mettere la paura al timone, e non averla più come compagna e consigliera. Soffoca l'istinto. 

Il grassetto...ci ho litigato per anni e anni, avevo bisogno di saperlo fare per lavoro e sul lavoro non mi creava particolari problemi. Nella vita personale, senza il ruolo -usato come scusante verso un farlocco senso mio dell'onore -invece, ci ho lavorato parecchio e ancora ci lavoro...sono una reattiva aggressiva. (con meccanismi legati all'aggressività simili a quelli che hai descritto bene tu). 
Usare per me reattività e aggressività, è stato il prerequisito della parificazione fra anfibi e tacco 12. E non sono ancora particolarmente brava nel farlo. 
Ma sto migliorando


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Definendole elucubrazioni di femmine , stai dando grosso modo uno schiaffo in faccia alle donne vere.
> Se uno ha messo in chiaro la situazione, e poi non è un pezzo di merda che si svuota le palle si fa una doccia e se ne va, non è che la colpa sia di lui.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Quoto


----------



## ipazia (17 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Definendole elucubrazioni di femmine , stai dando grosso modo uno schiaffo in faccia alle donne vere.
> Se uno ha messo in chiaro la situazione, e poi non è un pezzo di merda che si svuota le palle si fa una doccia e se ne va, non è che la colpa sia di lui.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Più che altro costruirsi immaginari personali usando l'altro come contenitore e scaricandogli addosso la responsabilità di averlo fatto (definendolo poi stronz*, e accessori) è un giochetto che piace in egual modo a maschi e femmine. 
E' caratteristica di alcuni tipi di individui, indipendentemente dal genere. 

Un sacco di maschi con cui ho avuto a che fare si facevano certe elucubrazioni. Ed erano abilissimi a trasformare la chiarezza in quel che faceva più loro comodo per confermarsi con se stessi. 
Ergo, per esempio, siccome una femmina mai e poi mai rotfl::rotfl non si innamora, non finisce schiava dei sentimenti, non può desiderare chiaramente sesso e esplorazione sessuale senza impliciti di sorta, se dichiara i paletti sta mentendo. E siccome è femmina, o non lo sa neppure lei che sta mentendo, è una principessa inconsapevole che non aspetta altro che indossare i panni della principessa ad opera del principe. Oppure è una troia senza cuore.

I più preferiscono la principessa...la troia li disconfermerebbe troppo.


----------



## Foglia (17 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> devi fare le voci, se non ti vuoi annoiare. Prova è divertente


Dei personaggi? Faccio sempre, o almeno provo 

E' che una volta a letto sono più addormentata io di lui!!!


----------



## Circe (17 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> Mi aiutate a capire perché un uomo così attaccato alla moglie e "preso" da lei deve farsi un'amante non solo per il sesso...perché potrei capire la voglia magari di trasgressione...no lui con me ha instaurato un vero e proprio rapporto di coppia. Cosa significa tutto questo? Help.


Forse non sono la persona giusta x aiutarti, ma ho 2 minuti, dopo tanto sono entrata nel forum e mi permetto. Io sono una moglie che e' stata tradita. E proprio come il tuo amanre, mio marito non mi ha mai trascurata, mai si e' interrotto il sesso, mai si sono interrotti i messaggi, le dediche, i viaggi e le cene romantiche. Anzi, mentre aveva l'amante (che era la mia migliore amica ....) abbiamo avuto anche il secondo figlio. Avere una storia parallela secondo me significa voler avere un'avventura basata su adrenalina, spensieratezza, eros e stimoli pur mantendo un porto sicuro, con un altro tipo di amore/rapporto. Lo penso oggi, dopo anni vissuti nel dolire, nella mancanza di accettazione, nel confronto con lei. E sai cosa? Oggi che ho questa consapevolezza, quasi lo capisco...perche a volte sento io il desiderio di confrontarmi con un altro uomo, diverso da lui, per vedere cosa si prova. La differenza e' che non ho occasioni ne tentazioni. E quindi posso fare la maestrina, dicendo che mi fermerei x non fargli del male. La verita e' che io non lo so. A te dico... se entri in un tunnel di pensieri e aspettative....non sarai piu quell'angolo felice che lui viene a trovare. A te la scelta.....


----------



## alberto15 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mio figlio adesso e' in fissa con la favola di Cenerentola.
> 
> Sta poveretta buona al punto che l'idea di fare andare a Palazzo le sorellastre e la matrigna a pulire un po' i cessi non la sfiora nemmeno al primo momento
> Al secondo momento non avrebbe più sfiorato manco me, ma giusto per non avercele più vicine.
> ...


leggermente femminista? Sei capace di scassare le palle anche al padre di tuo figlio per questa caxxata?


----------



## Foglia (17 Febbraio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> leggermente femminista? Sei capace di scassare le palle anche al padre di tuo figlio per questa caxxata?


Tutt'altro che femminista, sono molto mascolina.

Quello che non mi va giù della favola di Cenerentola e' l'incapacità di essere presenti a se stessi, fondamentalmente. Vale per Cenerentola, e vale per il valoroso ed esperto principe. La bontà che viene ricompensata con un altro che sceglie te. Cioè... Non è che fai niente, sino al giorno prima, di diverso dal  "sospirare". Un bel di, qualcun altro  (la Fata madrina) mostra e dimostra la tua bontà. E tu ancora lì a non fare un cazzo  
Che bontà e'?
E' solo sfiga a cui è capitata una botta di culo. Botta di culo a livello di status  (a te molto caro, lo so  ).
Bona  

Mi piacerebbe tanto essere stata  (adesso non più) capace di scassare il cazzo al mio ex per queste stronzate. Davvero. Ma ancora di più a pensare a una Cenerentola e a un principe meno  "manichini" e un po' più reattivi


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per me la manipolazione è un gioco di potere.
> Ed è un gioco che mi piace.
> 
> Semplicemente è collocato nel gioco.
> ...


Lo hai collocato tu, oppure ha deciso lui?


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che altro costruirsi immaginari personali usando l'altro come contenitore e scaricandogli addosso la responsabilità di averlo fatto (definendolo poi stronz*, e accessori) è un giochetto che piace in egual modo a maschi e femmine.
> E' caratteristica di alcuni tipi di individui, indipendentemente dal genere.
> 
> Un sacco di maschi con cui ho avuto a che fare si facevano certe elucubrazioni. Ed erano abilissimi a trasformare la chiarezza in quel che faceva più loro comodo per confermarsi con se stessi.
> ...


Lascia stare, mi definiscono troia molte più volte di quanto mi definiscano stronzo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dei personaggi? Faccio sempre, o almeno provo
> 
> E' che una volta a letto sono più addormentata io di lui!!!


 non ti devi sdraiare con lui, però.
Ricordo di essermi trovata a leggere storie tristi e tra voci dei personaggi e fantasia nel rallegrare la storia, invece di dormire ci facevamo un sacco di risate


----------



## Lostris (17 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mio figlio adesso e' in fissa con la favola di Cenerentola.
> 
> Sta poveretta buona al punto che l'idea di fare andare a Palazzo le sorellastre e la matrigna a pulire un po' i cessi non la sfiora nemmeno al primo momento
> Al secondo momento non avrebbe più sfiorato manco me, ma giusto per non avercele più vicine.
> ...


Se non l’hai già scarica “Storie tenere paurose per piccoli grandi” di Bondanza (è gratuito).

Alcune storie sono carine.

Sono sempre in cerca di favole non convenzionali o storie un po’ diverse dalle solite, seppur belle eh, ma che mi hanno un po’ frantumato le palle... dato che spesso non ho l’energia per alimentare la mia inventiva.


----------



## ipazia (17 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo hai collocato tu, oppure ha deciso lui?


Negoziazione. 

La nostra relazione è nata come sperimentazione. 
Nessuno dei due aveva il minimo desiderio e la minima intenzione di strutturare una relazione continuativa. 

Eravamo..sparring partners. 
Lo siamo ancora. 

Anche se i desideri e le intenzioni, nel tempo han preso sostanza e forme che non ci aspettavamo. 
La negoziazione è rimasta come base fondante della nostra costituzione emotiva. 

Come dici...andando a corrente...capitano cose e situazioni


----------



## ipazia (17 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lascia stare, mi definiscono troia molte più volte di quanto mi definiscano stronzo...



:rotfl::rotfl:

In effetti...


----------



## Lara3 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io..io ce l’ho....io, io !!!
> Però il problema è che se anche metti in chiaro ma ti comporti con l’amante come se ci fossi mezzo fidanzato...poi a lei il dubbio che :
> A) lui l’abbia detto per non illuderla ma che volendo farebbe subito lo switch con la legittima
> B) che abbia cambiato idea perché lei è super trouper, ma si sia scordato di dirlo ...
> ...


B) sicuramente avrà cambiato idea visto che le ha parlato del padre e della sorella.
E sicuramente ha cambiato idea visto che lei è talmente importante da portarla un giorno intero con lui al lavoro.
Mi spiace ironizzare , ma da fuori queste cose fanno ridere. 
Basta così poco per auto convincersi di essere “ importante per lui” ?
A parte gli scherzi lei ha qualcosa che per lui è molto importante: una casa a disposizione per gli incontri. 
Provate a immaginare che complicazioni dover prendere una camera in hotel ecc


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se non l’hai già scarica “Storie tenere paurose per piccoli grandi” di Bondanza (è gratuito).
> 
> Alcune storie sono carine.
> 
> Sono sempre in cerca di favole non convenzionali o storie un po’ diverse dalle solite, seppur belle eh, ma che mi hanno un po’ frantumato le palle... dato che spesso non ho l’energia per alimentare la mia inventiva.


ci sono delle fiabe africane molto belle


----------



## alberto15 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tutt'altro che femminista, sono molto mascolina.Quello che non mi va giù della favola di Cenerentola e' l'incapacità di essere presenti a se stessi, fondamentalmente. Vale per Cenerentola, e vale per il valoroso ed esperto principe. La bontà che viene ricompensata con un altro che sceglie te. Cioè... Non è che fai niente, sino al giorno prima, di diverso dal  "sospirare". Un bel di, qualcun altro  (la Fata madrina) mostra e dimostra la tua bontà. E tu ancora lì a non fare un cazzo  Che bontà e'?E' solo sfiga a cui è capitata una botta di culo. Botta di culo a livello di status  (a te molto caro, lo so  ).Bona  Mi piacerebbe tanto essere stata  (adesso non più) capace di scassare il cazzo al mio ex per queste stronzate. Davvero. Ma ancora di più a pensare a una Cenerentola e a un principe meno  "manichini" e un po' più reattivi


ottima risposta e lo dico sinceramente. Va tenuto conto che e' una storia scritta 3/400 anni fa.... ed e' una favoletta che racconta una realta' ultrasemplificata e  stereotipata proprio per farla capire ai bambini....


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ottima risposta e lo dico sinceramente. Va tenuto conto che e' una storia scritta 3/400 anni fa.... ed e' una favoletta che racconta una realta' ultrasemplificata e  stereotipata proprio per farla capire ai bambini....


E' una fiaba che parla di riscatto e dona una speranza a chi, dotato di caratteristiche positive,  è vessato dalla vita, dalla sfortuna, dalla meschinità e dall'invidia degli altri.
Occorre collegarla a contesti più "bui" e si comprende il messaggio positivo che essa reca.
C'è una possibilità anche per gli ultimi quando essi hanno valori  ed essa può essere generata dalla generosità e dalla bontà disinteressata degli altri (in questo caso è la figura materna a dominare), che è un motore per ristabilire la giustizia nella società.
Il principe in un contesto di persone ambiziose e di scarso valore morale individua colei che riesce a distinguersi per la modestia e per le indubbie qualità che emergono solo quando finalmente questa persona è in grado di "uscire", rivelarsi, sempre grazie allo sguardo attento di chi ha introiettato valori positivi (la mamma in questione, divenuta col tempo una fata).
E' un tema ricorrente nella letteratura, che si presenta spesso sotto varie forme.
Curioso per esempio trovarlo anche in un libro e film come "A spasso con Bob".
Come fiaba per i bambini sa rendere espliciti e comprensibili i valori a cui affidarsi.
Meglio dei Teletubbies o delle Winx, credetemi.


----------



## Foglia (18 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se non l’hai già scarica “Storie tenere paurose per piccoli grandi” di Bondanza (è gratuito).
> 
> Alcune storie sono carine.
> 
> Sono sempre in cerca di favole non convenzionali o storie un po’ diverse dalle solite, seppur belle eh, ma che mi hanno un po’ frantumato le palle... dato che spesso non ho l’energia per alimentare la mia inventiva.


Grazie del consiglio!!
L'inventiva con mio figlio e' devastante, a livello di risate.

Tipo palloni che diventano fatti di cacca, lui mi dà il  "la", poi escono fuori versioni dei Pjmask di ogni tipo


----------



## Rose1994 (18 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok luilì ha la sindrome da Peter Pan e messo di fronte alle responsabilità della vita, s'è cercato uno spazio in cui credersi ancora lo scapolone seduttore e seducente e ha trovato te, che gli tieni il gioco.
> 
> e se a te sta benissimo fare l'amante, dov'è il problema?
> 
> ...


Ho letto solo le prime cinque pagine di questa storia, perché è la solita purtroppo salsa. 
Nel senso che trovi gli stessi attori della scena.. Lui, un manipolatore che si destreggia tra te e la sua ragazza con cui tra l'altro sta bene. Ah e.. Come ti è saltato in mente di leggere i loro messaggi Ginevra? Io sarei morta.. I messaggi di P con la sua ragazza non li leggerei mai, mi viene il vomito solo a pensarci.
Ci raccontiamo tutte la stessa storia, e cioè che fare le amanti ci piace, invece poi diventiamo ossessionati dal conoscere i particolari della loro storia e del perché lui tradisce.. In quel momento diventiamo straordinarie, motivate, se poi lui è in crisi con lei noi ci sentiamo le alternative, le più curate, le più sexy, abbiamo vinto e allora è tutto un ADORO ESSERE AMANTE.
Perché nella tua testa hai vinto la competizione, sei l'altra sì ma per un motivo... Per toglierlo da una situazione che non gli piace, secondo noi, che lo annoia poverino, che lo soffoca. 

Ti capisco. C'ero dentro. Tutt'ora a volte li guardo, lo guardo quando mi fissa le tette mentre stiamo cenando tutti insieme,  o quando mi ricorda della mia mano che scivolava nel vetro appannato della sua auto quando ci vedevamo e io entravo in estasi, e capisco che non cambierà mai... Che questi uomini non cambieranno mai perché stanno bene così, vogliono l'amante solo per godersi un sesso diverso, un corpo diverso, almeno P. credo. 
Se vuoi leggi la mia storia. 

Ad ogni modo il tuo amante sta bene con lei.. Sai che novità! 
Questo spazio che ti dà, ebbene sì che da lui a te e non tu a lui perché sei più simile a me in questa storia di quanto pensassi, tra un paio di mesi ti porterà solo nello schifo emotivo più assoluto perché non saprai più se ti piace il sesso con lui o lui, entrerai nella sua testa e proverai a capire se davvero sei una malcapitata nella sua vita o se dietro c'è un disegno più grande e alla fine sarai tu quella che prenderà il posto di lei. 

Buona riflessione.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' una fiaba che parla di riscatto e dona una speranza a chi, dotato di caratteristiche positive,  è vessato dalla vita, dalla sfortuna, dalla meschinità e dall'invidia degli altri.
> Occorre collegarla a contesti più "bui" e si comprende il messaggio positivo che essa reca.
> C'è una possibilità anche per gli ultimi quando essi hanno valori  ed essa può essere generata dalla generosità e dalla bontà disinteressata degli altri (in questo caso è la figura materna a dominare), che è un motore per ristabilire la giustizia nella società.
> Il principe in un contesto di persone ambiziose e di scarso valore morale individua colei che riesce a distinguersi per la modestia e per le indubbie qualità che emergono solo quando finalmente questa persona è in grado di "uscire", rivelarsi, sempre grazie allo sguardo attento di chi ha introiettato valori positivi (la mamma in questione, divenuta col tempo una fata).
> ...


Bravo.
Mai sottovalutare le fiabe.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2019)

:up:





Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ho letto solo le prime cinque pagine di questa storia, perché è la solita purtroppo salsa.
> Nel senso che trovi gli stessi attori della scena.. Lui, un manipolatore che si destreggia tra te e la sua ragazza con cui tra l'altro sta bene. Ah e.. Come ti è saltato in mente di leggere i loro messaggi Ginevra? Io sarei morta.. I messaggi di P con la sua ragazza non li leggerei mai, mi viene il vomito solo a pensarci.
> Ci raccontiamo tutte la stessa storia, e cioè che fare le amanti ci piace, invece poi diventiamo ossessionati dal conoscere i particolari della loro storia e del perché lui tradisce.. In quel momento diventiamo straordinarie, motivate, se poi lui è in crisi con lei noi ci sentiamo le alternative, le più curate, le più sexy, abbiamo vinto e allora è tutto un ADORO ESSERE AMANTE.
> Perché nella tua testa hai vinto la competizione, sei l'altra sì ma per un motivo... Per toglierlo da una situazione che non gli piace, secondo noi, che lo annoia poverino, che lo soffoca.
> ...


:up:

A volte sarebbe utile leggere qualche fiaba per smettere di credere di essere la protagonista di una fiaba.


----------



## extraditrice (27 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> No
> 
> Non è mica una gara. A chi raccoglie maggiori preferenze.
> 
> ...


Come si fa a quotare? Questo commento è molto utile anche a me, e vorrei riuscire a capire meglio [emoji4]

Inviato dal mio FIG-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Aprile 2019)

extraditrice ha detto:


> Come si fa a quotare? Questo commento è molto utile anche a me, e vorrei riuscire a capire meglio [emoji4]
> 
> Inviato dal mio FIG-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


cosa vorresti capire?


----------



## extraditrice (5 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> cosa vorresti capire?


A questo punto sul ruolo dell'amante. Che ruolo ha un'amante se il marito è affettuoso con la moglie? Vuol dire che la moglie ci sono cose che non riesce a dargli. Siamo sempre punto e a capo. 

Inviato dal mio FIG-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (5 Maggio 2019)

extraditrice ha detto:


> A questo punto sul ruolo dell'amante. Che ruolo ha un'amante se il marito è affettuoso con la moglie? Vuol dire che la moglie ci sono cose che non riesce a dargli. Siamo sempre punto e a capo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio FIG-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


Perché credi che si tradisca solo se manca qualcosa nel rapporto originario.

Ma a volte manca proprio solo “l’amante”


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perché credi che si tradisca solo se manca qualcosa nel rapporto originario.
> 
> Ma a volte manca proprio solo “l’amante”


Si dovrebbe mangiare solo per nutrirsi e fino a sazietà...invece per piacere ci concediamo dolce, liquorino, caffè ed ammazzacaffe. L'amante spesso è solo nuove emozioni, il gusto del proibito che si affaccia in una coppia che magari non ha problemi particolari. Tant è che quasi tutti poi tornano all'ovile.


----------



## Lostris (5 Maggio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si dovrebbe mangiare solo per nutrirsi e fino a sazietà...invece per piacere ci concediamo dolce, liquorino, caffè ed ammazzacaffe. L'amante spesso è solo nuove emozioni, il gusto del proibito che si affaccia in una coppia che magari non ha problemi particolari. Tant è che quasi tutti poi tornano all'ovile.


È un caso.

Così come il fatto che si torni all’ovile non significa sempre che i problemi non ci siano e restino.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Maggio 2019)

Io l'amante lo definirei un vettore di emozioni. Niente altro.
Poi a casa può andare tutto bene o meno. Ma non è niente di connesso con il vettore.
Purtroppo è un errore che ho fatto anch'io in passato, perchè viene visto come un'altra relazione e si può essere portati a pensare che se si esce a cercare l'amante qualcosa non vada bene in casa. E' proprio una logica da abbandonare. L'amante è una cosa a se. Tipo come se per vedere la tv devo attaccare la spina, più o meno una cosa così.


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> È un caso.
> 
> Così come il fatto che si torni all’ovile non significa sempre che i problemi non ci siano e restino.


Ovvio. Ma tutte le coppie hanno problemi. L'amante non li elimina affatto ..anzi.


----------



## extraditrice (5 Maggio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ovvio. Ma tutte le coppie hanno problemi. L'amante non li elimina affatto ..anzi.


Sarà fuoriluogo il mio commento ma nel mio caso il tradimento mi ha aiutato nel mio rapporto, a riavvicinarmi al mio fidanzato. 

Inviato dal mio FIG-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Maggio 2019)

extraditrice ha detto:


> Sarà fuoriluogo il mio commento ma nel mio caso il tradimento mi ha aiutato nel mio rapporto, a riavvicinarmi al mio fidanzato.
> 
> Inviato dal mio FIG-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


Spesso è cosi. Come andare in vacanza e tornare rilassati. Se non si è scoperti e a casa non si cambia o toglie nulla il bilancio è positivo. Si può tornare anche piu innamorati di prima.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io l'amante lo definirei un vettore di emozioni. Niente altro.
> Poi a casa può andare tutto bene o meno. Ma non è niente di connesso con il vettore.
> Purtroppo è un errore che ho fatto anch'io in passato, perchè viene visto come un'altra relazione e si può essere portati a pensare che se si esce a cercare l'amante qualcosa non vada bene in casa. E' proprio una logica da abbandonare. L'amante è una cosa a se. Tipo come se per vedere la tv devo attaccare la spina, più o meno una cosa così.


Credo che sia per molti anche un voler ritrovare se stessi al di fuori dei nuovi ruoli che ti incastrano in un quotidiano sempre uguale ...
Come tornare single con le tue scelte ancora davanti a te


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2019)

extraditrice ha detto:


> A questo punto sul ruolo dell'amante. Che ruolo ha un'amante se il marito è affettuoso con la moglie? Vuol dire che la moglie ci sono cose che non riesce a dargli. Siamo sempre punto e a capo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio FIG-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


Si finisce punto a capo se non si cambia la prospettiva da cui si guarda 

Come sottolinei, se il ruolo dell'amante discende dal ruolo della moglie, diventa necessario che la sua presenza - dell'amante - sia compensativa, oppure aggiuntiva, oppure diminutiva della relazione in cui si esplica il ruolo della moglie. 

E questo accade se si rimane nella prospettiva per cui i ruoli vengono definiti attraverso il paragone con altri ruoli. O in competizione. 

Ma se semplicemente si considera ogni relazione in sè e per sè, ognuna con le sue specifiche caratteristiche ed ognuna spazio di mezzo fra due individui (e non tre come finisce ad essere se un ruolo interno - l'amante - viene definita da un ruolo esterno - la moglie - ) allora l'amante è semplicemente quella persona che riveste un ruolo con sue specifiche funzioni. Stabilite dai due protagonisti la relazione. 

Relazione che vive nel suo specifico spazio tempo, ossia il tempo del desiderio e del piacere staccato da ogni forma di progettualità. 

Quindi, per farla semplice, la moglie è quella donna con cui quell'uomo desidera progettualità e quel che ne consegue anche in termini contrattuali. 

L'amante è quella donna con cui quell'uomo desidera condividere il tempo del desiderio e del piacere. 

E il tempo del desiderio è per sua essenza quel tempo "sospeso" che non è passato, non è presente e non è futuro. 
E' semplicemente E'. 

Esiste nell'esistenza della compartecipazione fra i due coinvolti. 
Inizia in quel preciso istante in cui ognuno dei due incontra l'altro e finisce in quel preciso istante in cui ognuno dei due torna da dove è venuto. 

Che poi, dimmi se sbaglio, tu giudichi questo tempo come di "minor valore" rispetto al tempo della progettualità e che di conseguenza in te nasca il bisogno di dargli un valore (nel fatto che nell'altro tempo manca qualcosa che in questo viene ricercato) è un tuo giudizio che probabilmente nasce dai tuoi desideri e dai tuoi bisogni. 

Ossia a te vivere il tempo sospeso che non viene da nessuna parte, non sta da nessuna parte e non va da nessuna parte non da piacere. 

Ma, ribadisco, è un giudizio di valore costruito su una tua scala. 

Io sono stata amante e ho avuto amanti. 
Il tempo dell'amante mi è sempre piaciuto. 

Per il semplice motivo che la mia progettualità riguardava me e soltanto me. 
Non avevo desiderio di relazioni che coinvolgessero altri in quella progettualità.
Ossia stavo bene da sola. 
Questo quando sono stata amante.

Quando ho avuto io l'amante era a grandi linee la stessa cosa. 
Quel che condividevo con l'amante era un qualcosa che in quel periodo non avevo il desiderio di portare in una progettualità di coppia. 

Quindi non mi mancava niente nella coppia.  
Poi poteva capitare che la relazione con l'amante mi chiarisse cose che non avevo chiare prima. 
Ma a quel punto, tendenzialmente, io mollavo relazione stabile e amante. Che entrambi non erano adatti alla nuova versione di me.

Questa è la mia versione al femminile. 
Al maschile ci vorrebbe @_Arcistufo_, oppure @_Blaise53_ oppure @_bluestar02_


----------



## extraditrice (6 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si finisce punto a capo se non si cambia la prospettiva da cui si guarda
> 
> Come sottolinei, se il ruolo dell'amante discende dal ruolo della moglie, diventa necessario che la sua presenza - dell'amante - sia compensativa, oppure aggiuntiva, oppure diminutiva della relazione in cui si esplica il ruolo della moglie.
> 
> ...


È un piacere leggere i tuoi pensieri. Sei molto chiara e sviluppi i concetti. Grazie.

Cmq mi fai riflettere che essendo così tanto spaventata dalle cose che legano 2 persone (matrimonio e figli, perché la convivenza io la vivo semplicemente come una condivisione degli stessi spazi e del tempo) forse dovrei considerare il ruolo di amante. Se è solo vivere le situazioni piacevoli senza doveri non mi sembra così male... 

Inviato dal mio FIG-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2019)

extraditrice ha detto:


> È un piacere leggere i tuoi pensieri. Sei molto chiara e sviluppi i concetti. Grazie.
> 
> Cmq mi fai riflettere che essendo così tanto spaventata dalle cose che legano 2 persone (matrimonio e figli, perché la convivenza io la vivo semplicemente come una condivisione degli stessi spazi e del tempo) forse dovrei considerare il ruolo di amante. Se è solo vivere le situazioni piacevoli senza doveri non mi sembra così male...
> 
> Inviato dal mio FIG-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ho però la sensazione che manchi il progetto di te.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si finisce punto a capo se non si cambia la prospettiva da cui si guarda
> 
> Come sottolinei, se il ruolo dell'amante discende dal ruolo della moglie, diventa necessario che la sua presenza - dell'amante - sia compensativa, oppure aggiuntiva, oppure diminutiva della relazione in cui si esplica il ruolo della moglie.
> 
> ...


Basta recuperare una qualsiasi tra le migliaia di righe che ho scritto in giro sul recuperare se stessi attraverso l'amante quando la coppia stabile ti ha divorato.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Maggio 2019)

extraditrice ha detto:


> È un piacere leggere i tuoi pensieri. Sei molto chiara e sviluppi i concetti. Grazie.
> 
> Cmq mi fai riflettere che essendo così tanto spaventata dalle cose che legano 2 persone (matrimonio e figli, perché la convivenza io la vivo semplicemente come una condivisione degli stessi spazi e del tempo) forse dovrei considerare il ruolo di amante. Se è solo vivere le situazioni piacevoli senza doveri non mi sembra così male...
> 
> Inviato dal mio FIG-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


Gli sposati se non sono psicopatici sono sempre la scelta migliore. Se non vuoi problemi. Occhio però, che se cominci a costruire sugli sposati ti fai male. Basta mettere in chiaro subito che la nostra relazione inizia e finisce dentro una bolla e che al di fuori della bolla l'altro non esiste.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Maggio 2019)

Ginevrat ha detto:


> La mia non è competitività, è senso di colpa. Come ho già detto.pensare che lui avesse un rapporto agli sgoccioli,supposizione fatta per come mi trattava e per il fatto che avesse con me un rapporto anche affettuoso oltre che sessuale, mi faceva pensare che in fondo non c era nulla di male a stare con un uomo che non ama la moglie. Vedere che la ama invece mi.fa sentire in colpa perché è pesante sapere che lui a causa tua fa qualcosa di negativo verso un rapporto per lui molto.importante. aumenta la,responsabilità del mio ruolo.


Io tutto questo tuo 'sentirti male' davvero non lo capisco.
Sapevi perfettamente e dal primo istante che era impegnato, scrivi che di prendere il posto della moglie non ti passa nemmeno per la testa, quindi ti chiedo : cosa te ne frega ?
Se DAVVERO ti senti male perché lui tradisce la moglie con te - e quindi le fa un torto dove tu sei il soggetto del torto - la risposta ce l'hai già.
Lo lasci e tanti saluti.
Altrimenti ti godi il momento senza farti inutili problemi, che suonano - almeno alle mie orecchie - parecchio falsi e ipocriti.


----------



## francoff (13 Maggio 2019)

E cosa prova lui per lei?


----------

